# Ladies in Europe



## Rose1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Doesn't it annoy you that whenever products are mentioned on LCHF that you can't buy it here in the UK or other parts of Europe? You US ladies are so lucky, you have everything! I know that I have a lot of hair products which I will use up, but there's no harm in having more is there?  Just me thinking out aloud!


----------



## melissa-bee (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah it really does. But i'm not really bothered about the products anymore because they're alternatives. I'm more annoyed at accessories.  I've found loads of links to really nice accessories found on hair blogs and forums....and they are so pretty and unique but none of them are based in the UK.


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Feb 21, 2010)

I wish I could get a maxiglide I've seen so many videos of it used and it looks bangin! Maxius needs to go international already jeez!


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Feb 21, 2010)

No, it does not bother me as I am not a PJ anymore and there are alternatives.

The products that are great I just buy online..


----------



## LushLox (Feb 21, 2010)

You can get most US products (including the Maxiglide) but you need to be prepared to pay for the shipping, which ain't easy!!


----------



## catgurl (Feb 21, 2010)

I hear you.  

I'm originally from the US but have been living in the UK for the last 13 years.  Its not being able to get products that I mind the most.  Or when a product like VO5 is cone free in the US but has cones in the UK.

Sometimes buy things and have my mom send to it to me. Occasionally I stump for the intl shipping costs but not often.

I am still debating about the Maxiglide. I am so afraid of heat damage. But I'd like to use heat ever now and then.

I found this place that sells Maxiglide with a EU plug and its the right voltage for use in the UK. http://www.afrohairsecrets.dk/product_info.php?currency=EUR&cPath=61_53_60_89&products_id=95


There's nothing like Etsy  But I've found these sites for accessories:
https://www.jaffahair.co.uk
http://www.ebuni.com/
http://www.stone-bridge.co.uk/


----------



## msbettyboop (Feb 21, 2010)

You ladies have no idea how lucky you are. I live in UAE and there is barely anything here. I have to order everything from iherb.com which is pretty expensive but there's no alternative. Even the stuff available on iherb is limited but they're the only ones who don't have ridiculous shipping rates. Last Dec when my SO went to the states, he had to get a separate suitcase to accommodate the one year supply of products I had sent to him.


----------



## carib_n_curly (Feb 21, 2010)

*i live in London
i used naked conditioner from boots

The UK has Sallys stores as well you justr have to look for them
you can use google map to find one near you

here are the link from my fotki
* 
link for oils,butters and such
http://www.calabash-handmade.co.uk/home2.html
http://www.afrikahandel.de/index.php?siteId=7
http://www.ofasimplenature.webeden.co.uk/
http://www.tradetalk.com/
http://www.oils4life.co.uk/
http://www.yourhealthfoodstore.co.uk/
http://baseformula.com/viewProducts.php?SubCatID=100
http://woodlandherbs.co.uk/index.html
http://www.akuawood.co.uk/

Ayurvedic
http://www.spicesofindia.co.uk/acatalog/Indian-Food.html

Electrical stuff like hair dryers and FHI straighteners and other things
http://www.hairscissors.co.uk/product_list.php?id=450
http://www.chrisandsons.co.uk/index.php
http://www.saloneasy.com/straighteners.htm
http://www.salonlines.co.uk/

http://www.justbeautifully.co.uk/
http://www.hqhair.com/default.asp
http://www.luxuryhaircare.co.uk/index.html
http://www.afrotherapy.com/
http://www.serum.co.uk/index.cfm
http://www.girlznight.co.uk/
http://www.aveda.co.uk/home.tmpl
http://www.chemistdirect.co.uk/
http://www.lookfantastic.com/

*
ALSO this thread from BHM where UK ladies posted links*
http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=178202
*
also this place
they stock kink curly stuff*
http://store.britishcurlies.co.uk/pages.php?pageid=6

*i am not a PJ*


----------



## Mimi22 (Feb 21, 2010)

Yea, sometimes it can be a tad bit annoying. But I've found a lot of websites and places like Paks in London that have a HUGE variety of products.  A lot of products like Organix, JBCO, Kinky Curly, Curl Junkie, Qhemet, Mixed chicks, Curls, Blended beauty, Giovanni (e.g. direct leave-in) have crossed over to the UK and are being sold at UK prices in stores and on websites (royal mail shipping!) so its not a total loss  

Plus if you have a relative or two in the US or travel frequently you can hook yourself up!

Oh and if you havent tried the Naked shampoo & conditioner line at Boots you are seriously missing out!! 

ETA: http://www.akamuti.co.uk/index.php the body moisturisers are safe to use on hair


----------



## Mimi22 (Feb 21, 2010)

carib_n_curly said:


> *
> i am not a PJ*


*


YOU PJ!!!!! *


----------



## LushLox (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow carib_n_curly you ain't playin' 

Thanks for the links though ladies - you rock!!


----------



## carib_n_curly (Feb 21, 2010)

**backs out of thread**


----------



## Mimi22 (Feb 21, 2010)

Darcy's Botanicals is sold on British Curlies

http://store.britishcurlies.co.uk/


----------



## spoogeywoogey (Feb 21, 2010)

carib_n_curly said:


> *i live in London
> i used naked conditioner from boots
> 
> The UK has Sallys stores as well you justr have to look for them
> ...



Oh thank you thank you thank you for this!!!! I managed to stumble upon www.pakcosmetics.com one day. I had to go into London to stock up on some supplies. The prices for the typical black hair products were something crazy over here. I was really surprised that there was a Sally beauty supply in Cardiff. Been in there couple times. 

My hair has taken a turn for the worse since coming here. I think the shock of the cold plus ? hard water has made my hair start to break like crazy. 

sigh... I miss home... those were the good old hair days... what to do?


----------



## ToyToy (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm not so bothered by the lack of availability of hair care as I am by the lack of availability of skin care. For example there are sooo many more Aveeno products in the States than there are over here. My hair is in braids most of the time anyway, so I tend not to use too many hair products. I can get Aveda very easily over here, and conditioners are not a problem either. I did really like the Neutrogena Triple Moisture conditioner. It was almost as good as Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm, which you can easily get on HQ Hair or at salons that stock Joico. When I go to the US next, I'll make sure I stock up on some awesome hair products over there . Oooh, and skin care .


----------



## ToyToy (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh, and to add to the links:

*For butters, oils and other raw ingredients:*

www.akamuti.co.uk (they have a flat rate for all shipping in the UK no matter how much you order!!!)
www.akomaskincare.co.uk
www.fresholi.co.uk
www.aromantic.co.uk

*For salon products:*

www.salonlines.co.uk
www.lookfantastic.co.uk

*Other:*

https://anitagrant.com
http://www.mariposa-import.eu/index.html (based in the Netherlands, but they stock Qhemets, Curls and Oyin Handmade amongst many others)

HTH


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 21, 2010)

Great Thread!! Thanks for the links on the maxi, I went to paks to get a flat iron and thought I did well with the FHI Heat 232. Got home and realised it does not have an adjustable temp control, so back it must go, will get the maxi!!Lol!!

It is sometimes tough when people rave about a product and it is only available in the USA, the one that is annoying me at the moment is GNC Nourish Hair! That product I need to try!! 

I am hoping to find time to go to the USA and just get a load of products.

I might look at importing some hair products that have a demand


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 21, 2010)

lafani said:


> You ladies have no idea how lucky you are. I live in UAE and there is barely anything here. I have to order everything from iherb.com which is pretty expensive but there's no alternative. Even the stuff available on iherb is limited but they're the only ones who don't have ridiculous shipping rates. Last Dec when my SO went to the states, he had to get a separate suitcase to accommodate the one year supply of products I had sent to him.


 
That sucks, when I went to Dubai, I saw lots of things like Amla oil etc, more indian products not really any USA / EU produced items.


----------



## Mimi22 (Feb 21, 2010)

spoogeywoogey said:


> Oh thank you thank you thank you for this!!!! I managed to stumble upon www.pakcosmetics.com one day. I had to go into London to stock up on some supplies. The prices for the typical black hair products were something crazy over here. *I was really surprised that there was a Sally beauty supply in Cardiff.* Been in there couple times.
> 
> My hair has taken a turn for the worse since coming here. I think the shock of the cold plus ? hard water has made my hair start to break like crazy.
> 
> sigh... I miss home... those were the good old hair days... what to do?



There's a sally's in Cardiff?!?!?! My times have changed! When I was in Cardiff there were few stores and few products  I had to order everything! 

(((Hugs))) to you SW-- u'll get there! Mine took a turn for the worst when I was here,  I learnt to stick to PS'ing and DC'ing  

Also, I dunno if it'll still be there -- a health food shop on St Mary's street; it sells Aubrey Organics and Dr Organics.  It should be opposite NatWest!


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 21, 2010)

catgurl said:


> I hear you.
> 
> I'm originally from the US but have been living in the UK for the last 13 years. Its not being able to get products that I mind the most. Or when a product like VO5 is cone free in the US but has cones in the UK.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the maxiglide link, are they an ok company?


----------



## Rose1 (Feb 21, 2010)

That's the thing, I know I can order online but I'm just not prepared to pay the extortionate shipping costs.

Mimi22 - I have never used the Naked range on my hair. I've only ever used their body stuff.  Thanks for the tip.

I'm off to Jamaica in a few months and as they have a lot of the US products there maybe I'll stock up on a few items which are not available here, but I won't go mad and buy everything. When I was there in December I bought a few bottles of JBCO which is not that easy to get over here. The only place I've seen it is on the Akuawood website.


----------



## LushLox (Feb 21, 2010)

Paks has another BSS store in Finsbury Park called My Hair & Beauty, they sell salon lines like, Biolage, Phytospecific, Mizani, Davines etc.  Whenever I want to buy stuff like that and avoid shipping I just take a walk down there. http://www.myhairandbeauty.co.uk/home.aspx.  It's just a few shops down from the main Paks stores.

Rose I was in Jamaica in December and it was very hard to find US type products (ie stuff that is not generally obtainable here).  I probably looked in the wrong places, but the most I saw was things like Neutrogena and Aveeno.  I suppose it depends on what part you're going to, but I was in Kingston!   Where did you go to find so much stuff?


----------



## shoelover1972 (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm from London but I'm currently living in Italy (Florence). The choice is worse here than in the UK. There are a few black stores but you pay almost £6 for a tiny bottle of  s-curl . So I have to stock up on just normal products such as s-curl and keracare whenever I'm in London.


----------



## catgurl (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow, ladies!  I thought I had found all the online shops but there are a few that escaped my radar!

Re: Naked line, I looked at it but I thought it has _Cetyl dimethicone copolyol_.  Apparently _Cetyl dimethicone _is not water soluble but_ dimethicone_ _copolyol is_. I'm confused. I'm mostly avoiding cones. At least until I use heat again (if ever). I may try Naked and see how my hair feels.


----------



## Rose1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Paks has another BSS store in Finsbury Park called My Hair & Beauty, they sell salon lines like, Biolage, Phytospecific, Mizani, Davines etc. Whenever I want to buy stuff like that and avoid shipping I just take a walk down there. http://www.myhairandbeauty.co.uk/home.aspx. It's just a few shops down from the main Paks stores.
> 
> Rose I was in Jamaica in December and it was very hard to find US type products. I probably looked in the wrong places, but the most I saw was things like Neutrogena and Aveeno. I suppose it depends on what part you're going to, but I was in Kingston!  Where did you go to find so much stuff?


 
I stayed near Negril. Although they have product we don't have, JA can be quite expensive. I didn't buy much out there as all I really wanted was JBCO. Next time you're there try looking in the supermarkets and pharmacy. I have been told that Montego Bay also has a good variety of shops selling US products. I didn't go on my last visit. Some of the stuff we have here like ORS is much more expensive over there. My cousin even asked me to bring her some stuff from here when I next visit.


----------



## ToyToy (Feb 21, 2010)

catgurl said:


> Wow, ladies!  I thought I had found all the online shops but there are a few that escaped my radar!
> 
> Re: Naked line, I looked at it but I thought it has _Cetyl dimethicone copolyol_.  Apparently _Cetyl dimethicone _is not water soluble but_ dimethicone_ _copolyol is_. I'm confused. I'm mostly avoiding cones. At least until I use heat again (if ever). *I may try Naked and see how my hair feels*.



I've been dying to try one of the *Naked* hair masks. They also have the trial sachets, don't they? The ones for £1.29 or so. I may get one of those when I take my braids down.

Organix conditioners are not bad either, but they have Cyclopentasiloxane (not good if you're trying to avoid cones). I have the green one (I think it's Tea Tree and Mint) - it has good slip. But Joico is still my all-time favourite, followed by Pantene Relaxed and Natural Breakage Defense Hair Mask.


----------



## LushLox (Feb 21, 2010)

Rose1 said:


> I stayed near Negril. Although they have product we don't have, JA can be quite expensive. I didn't buy much out there as all I really wanted was JBCO. Next time you're there try looking in the supermarkets and pharmacy. I have been told that Montego Bay also has a good variety of shops selling US products. I didn't go on my last visit. Some of the stuff we have here like ORS is much more expensive over there. My cousin even asked me to bring her some stuff from here when I next visit.




I thought you might say you stayed in that side.  Yeah it was mainly the supermarkets that I looked in - I noticed about the prices too, it's crazy!!

I buy my JBCO and other oils from Akua Wood.


----------



## catgurl (Feb 21, 2010)

shopgalore said:


> Thanks for the maxiglide link, are they an ok company?



I haven't order from them yet.  I'm on a personal no heat challenge and having a maxiglide lying around would be too much temptation!


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 21, 2010)

catgurl said:


> I haven't order from them yet. I'm on a personal no heat challenge and having a maxiglide lying around would be *too much temptation*!


 
Yep I can see that I am thinking about getting one but would not mind touching it in real life first. Is this considered one of the best flat irons in the UK at the moment?


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 21, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> You can get most US products (including the Maxiglide) but you need to be prepared to pay for the shipping, which ain't easy!!



And the customs charges...



catgurl said:


> I found this place that sells Maxiglide with a EU plug and its the right voltage for use in the UK. http://www.afrohairsecrets.dk/product_info.php?currency=EUR&cPath=61_53_60_89&products_id=95
> 
> 
> There's nothing like Etsy  But I've found these sites for accessories:
> ...



Thanks so much !!! 





carib_n_curly said:


> *i live in London
> i used naked conditioner from boots
> 
> The UK has Sallys stores as well you justr have to look for them
> ...



What is this "naked" I keep hearing about?  Also thanks for the links !!!



Mimi22 said:


> Yea, sometimes it can be a tad bit annoying. But I've found a lot of websites and places like Paks in London that have a HUGE variety of products.  A lot of products like Organix, JBCO, Kinky Curly, Curl Junkie, Qhemet, Mixed chicks, Curls, Blended beauty, Giovanni (e.g. direct leave-in) have crossed over to the UK and are being sold at UK prices in stores and on websites (royal mail shipping!) so its not a total loss
> 
> Plus if you have a relative or two in the US or travel frequently you can hook yourself up!
> 
> ...



Does PAK's sell JBCO???



shopgalore said:


> Great Thread!! Thanks for the links on the maxi, I went to paks to get a flat iron and thought I did well with the FHI Heat 232. Got home and realised it does not have an adjustable temp control, so back it must go, will get the maxi!!Lol!!
> 
> It is sometimes tough when people rave about a product and it is only available in the USA, the one that is annoying me at the moment is GNC Nourish Hair! That product I need to try!!
> 
> ...



There are GNC's here?  Do they not sell ultranourish hair?

Also you can by MAXI hair on AMAZON for a heavily inflated price.

Also ladies we should do pool shopping so that we cut down on shipping costs...This is why I want an international  forum.....

For example I am about to order from iherb.com and hisandher.com so if anyone is interested PM me....


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 21, 2010)

Yep GNC here, but they dont sell the USA one Nourish Hair.

I dont think Paks has JBCO, the only place I have seen it is where Cream Tee mentioned, Akua Wood aka shea butter cottage.

Yep, I took the FHI back, thinking about getting the maxi from the link posted, but need to do a little more research first. 
I have the heat protection liquids etc and NO flat iron!!Lol!!


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 21, 2010)

shopgalore said:


> Yep GNC here, but they dont sell the USA one Nourish Hair.
> 
> I dont think Paks has JBCO, the only place I have seen it is where Cream Tee mentioned, Akua Wood aka shea butter cottage.
> 
> ...




The Country life MAXI hair is supposed to be as good as if not better than the MAXI hair.  I am doing a big iHerb shop this week so let me know if you want a bottle its about $9-10 each.


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 21, 2010)

Cool, can you count me in for a bottle? I am happy to pay via paypal. The maxi  I was talking about was the Maxiglide Flatiron!Lol!! 

I still doing mind trying the tablets however!


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah, a little. I'd been reading about VO5 moisture milks on here, but couldn't find any in a store near me . I saw them when I was on holiday in Jersey though, but I decided not to get one at the time, though maybe I should have. By the way, can I just ask if anyone knows if Alberto Balsam conditioners are a good alternative? I just thought they seem similar.


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 21, 2010)

shopgalore said:


> Cool, can you count me in for a bottle? I am happy to pay via paypal. The maxi  I was talking about was the Maxiglide Flatiron!Lol!!
> 
> I still doing mind trying the tablets however!




Cool I'll get an extra bottle and send you a receipt when it arrives.  It usually takes a few days via DHL.

Also have a look on iHerb to see if there is anything you want.  They have Giovanni and aubreys organics etc.

Honestly we really should start a pool....


----------



## carib_n_curly (Feb 21, 2010)

*vo5 moisture milk sells in pound land

naked conditioners sell in boots
they are no-cone as well
eta the shampoos don't have in SLS to my knowledge

http://www.boots.com/webapp/wcs/sto...yType=2&searchTerm=naked+conditioners&x=0&y=0

its on sale so hurry*


----------



## Mimi22 (Feb 21, 2010)

CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> Yeah, a little. I'd been reading about VO5 moisture milks on here, but couldn't find any in a store near me . I saw them when I was on holiday in Jersey though, but I decided not to get one at the time, though maybe I should have. By the way, can I just ask if anyone knows if *Alberto Balsam conditioners* are a good alternative? I just thought they seem similar.



I read that Alberto Balsam conditioners are a good alternative


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 21, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Cool I'll get an extra bottle and send you a receipt when it arrives. It usually takes a few days via DHL.
> 
> Also have a look on iHerb to see if there is anything you want. They have Giovanni and aubreys organics etc.
> 
> Honestly we really should start a pool....


 
Thank you! When I work out exactly what is good for my hair count me in for the pool.


----------



## catgurl (Feb 22, 2010)

Count me in for future US shipments.  I've been wanting to try Afroveda......

I am going to buy the maxiglide. I just found out that one of my hair idols uses it to get full not-bone-straight looks. And the website I listed has it currently on sale!

The only place I know sells JBCO is Akua Wood.  I'm not using JBCO but I've bought other things from her and she has great products and good service.

Inecto Pure Coconut Oil is the best no-cone condish for co-wash I've found so far. Its under £2 at Superdrug. Smells heavenly too!

I love Paks! But my DS starts to cry as soon as I go in! I can spend hours in there....maybe that's why!


----------



## MummysGirl (Feb 22, 2010)

I love Aussie Moist and HE Hydralicious (and I kinda like Suave Humectant) so I make sure I stock up on them when I'm on holiday in the US. I also ask friends to buy these for me if they're going visiting 

Some of the accessories make me slightly envious though


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 22, 2010)

Ladies maybe we should campaign for an Intl forum so that we can discuss pool shipments and where to get products etc???


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Feb 22, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Ladies maybe we should campaign for an Intl forum so that we can discuss pool shipments and where to get products etc???


 

we had a shopping buddy thread on her previously, i had two members that used to shop for me and refused for me to give them payment for it 

Now, I'm comfortable with the products I have for my staples, So do not spend as much as i used to do!


----------



## coupe2 (Feb 22, 2010)

Spare a thought for those of us living in Asia,


----------



## catgurl (Feb 22, 2010)

Okay ladies, I was just about to buy the Maxiglide from the site I posted when I saw this:

Babyliss Pro 230 Radiance Steam Straightener
It sounds like it has the same benefits of the Maxiglide but there are less pins and they are wider apart which could be a good thing!

Here a link to an image: 

http://g-images.amazon.com/images/G/02/uk-kitchen/shops/babyliss/B001CBWAU4.jpg

And I found it for £29.99, less than half the Maxiglide price!  Has anyone used it? 

Here's the link for the cheap price: http://www.brandnamesforless.co.uk/babyliss-2034u-pro-230-radiance-hair-straighteners-p-2745.html


----------



## Rose1 (Feb 22, 2010)

Poundland and the 99p Store also sell Inecto Pure Coconut Oil and Alberto Balsam products, but you have to be quick and buy in bulk as once they're out of stock it can sometimes takes a while for shops to re-stock.


----------



## p381 (Feb 22, 2010)

Blaque*Angel said:


> No, it does not bother me as I am not a PJ anymore and there are alternatives.
> 
> The products that are great I just buy online..


 

Same here!


----------



## Rose1 (Feb 22, 2010)

catgurl said:


> Okay ladies, I was just about to buy the Maxiglide from the site I posted when I saw this:
> 
> Babyliss Pro 230 Radiance Steam Straightener
> It sounds like it has the same benefits of the Maxiglide but there are less pins and they are wider apart which could be a good thing!
> ...


 

Although I haven't tried the Babyliss Pro 230 Radiance Steam, I do have their Pro 230 straightners which has 10 heat settings and is very good. http://www.amazon.co.uk/BaByliss-2085U-Pro-Straightener-Black/dp/B000BFN80I

I haven't used them in a while as I try not to use too much heat on my hair, but as I'm stretching/transitioning (not sure which yet) maybe I could use it on my regrowth from time to time.


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 22, 2010)

catgurl said:


> Okay ladies, I was just about to buy the Maxiglide from the site I posted when I saw this:
> 
> Babyliss Pro 230 Radiance Steam Straightener
> It sounds like it has the same benefits of the Maxiglide but there are less pins and they are wider apart which could be a good thing!
> ...



I had these and they were so crap I had to take them back...



Blaque*Angel said:


> we had a shopping buddy thread on her previously, i had two members that used to shop for me and refused for me to give them payment for it
> 
> Now, I'm comfortable with the products I have for my staples, So do not spend as much as i used to do!



My Policy would be simple - no pay not play.  Did you send the goods out before payment BA??? People are trifling... 




coupe2 said:


> Spare a thought for those of us living in Asia,



I feel you there...

Try living in Istanbul.  There aint nada there.....


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 22, 2010)

Anyway ladies.... the business woman in me smells an opportunity.

I have noticed tho that even though us EU ladies complain about not having access to goods when they are advertised NO ONE responds to the for sale forum.


Anyway I have been speaking to Tasha (sparklingflame) about her Boundless Tresses bc shipping is high if you buy a small amount about getting some in.  However I would need some significant interest.

I am also thinking of getting some Hairveda, Qhemet, Afroveda etc as well as some BKT and decanting and selling on eBay.

I would need to get an indication of demand tho......


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 22, 2010)

Rose1 said:


> Although I haven't tried the Babyliss Pro 230 Radiance Steam, I do have their Pro 230 straightners which has 10 heat settings and is very good. http://www.amazon.co.uk/BaByliss-2085U-Pro-Straightener-Black/dp/B000BFN80I
> 
> I haven't used them in a while as I try not to use too much heat on my hair, but as I'm stretching/transitioning (not sure which yet) maybe I could use it on my regrowth from time to time.


 
The ones you have *Rose1* were in Wilkinsons for £40. Amazon are much cheaper! I might get these ones because of the heat setting. Can you tell me what your hair type is? I am 4A/4B.

I bought the FHI from Paks yesterday and took them back because it had one heat setting. The Amazon ones are less than half the price!


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 22, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Anyway ladies.... the business woman in me smells an opportunity.
> 
> I have noticed tho that even though us EU ladies complain about not having access to goods when they are advertised NO ONE responds to the for sale forum.
> 
> ...


 
I would be interested in BT etc, but I really have to work out what is good for my hair and what is not. BKT is another thing that sounds interesting and I would partake, but I need to give being natural a real shot hence my flat iron questions. I think its a good idea what you are considering doing though


----------



## catgurl (Feb 22, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> I had these and they were so crap I had to take them back...
> 
> oh no!  I just bought them.... oh well.  My goal is no heat until May, so I will report back then. What was crap about them?
> 
> Have you tried the Maxiglide? If so did u like the Maxi better?


----------



## catgurl (Feb 22, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> I have noticed tho that even though us EU ladies complain about not having access to goods when they are advertised NO ONE responds to the for sale forum..



True. I used to visit the swap forum but rarely saw anything from EU ladies that I wanted.




stellagirl76 said:


> I am also thinking of getting some Hairveda, Qhemet, Afroveda etc as well as some BKT and decanting and selling on eBay.
> 
> I would need to get an indication of demand tho......



I would be interested in BT as well as the above products.  But I haven't tried any of these yet, so I can't promise to use them as staples.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Feb 22, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> My Policy would be simple - no pay not play. Did you send the goods out before payment BA??? People are trifling...


 
Sorry, I think I confused you.

It was a great experience, The USA Members would buy for me, I would pay shipping and product costs. no customs 

I would offer to give them payment for their time, But they refused payment, As they helped me out of the goodness of their hearts


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Feb 22, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Anyway ladies.... the business woman in me smells an opportunity.
> 
> I have noticed tho that even though us EU ladies complain about not having access to goods when they are advertised NO ONE responds to the for sale forum.
> 
> ...


 

you mean Caisha? 

I would buy almond glaze, at the right price as that is my babies staple 
I usually buy a bulk every few months or so.


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 22, 2010)

The name Almond Glaze is making my mouth water!

Can ladies that use the flat irons let us know how they are, are they ok or would you get a maxi glide?


----------



## Mimi22 (Feb 22, 2010)

I tried BT, in fact, still have a bottle sitting here. 

I loved the Qhemet heavy cream -- I have the burdock root and its nice as well.  

Afroveda and Hairveda stuff are really tempting.  I usually make a plan on when to buy products, and I wont be able to till May/June.  

I really wanna purchase Wen in the summer so I can do quick wash n gos


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 22, 2010)

Mimi22 said:


> I tried BT, in fact, still have a bottle sitting here.
> 
> I loved the Qhemet heavy cream -- I have the burdock root and its nice as well.
> 
> ...




So did you like the BT??? Are you thinking of letting it go maybe???


----------



## Pooks (Feb 22, 2010)

Stella I would be interested in the BT and Qhemet in the future (I just stocked up)


----------



## Mimi22 (Feb 22, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> So did you like the BT??? Are you thinking of letting it go maybe???




LOL PJ!

I liked it. But not enough to stay consistent. A lot of folks raved about growth, I saw a bit.  lol I never thought of letting it go cuz it's been sitting here since last year!


----------



## lalla (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm not frustrated. All the products I use are easy to find in Paris. I wouldn't use anything I had to order from the US.
Besides, I'm no longer a PJ.


----------



## Rose1 (Feb 23, 2010)

shopgalore said:


> The ones you have *Rose1* were in Wilkinsons for £40. Amazon are much cheaper! I might get these ones because of the heat setting. Can you tell me what your hair type is? I am 4A/4B.
> 
> I bought the FHI from Paks yesterday and took them back because it had one heat setting. The Amazon ones are less than half the price!


 
I'm 4A/AB too.


----------



## miss_cheveious (Feb 23, 2010)

Well, I use www.bathandunwind.com to get all my Joico stuff, they're actually doing a 3 for 2 deal on all the Joico range and shipping is cheap or free over £35. They stock a whole lot of other products too. Another great idea is to buy US stuff on ebay. I personally think we get it cheaper thanks to exchange rates. 
I went to parcelforce the other day and the employee told me that once the package value says its over 30 dollars you have to pay custom charges. However, you can get the sellers or company to put a low item value on the box to avoid these charges.
Hth


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 23, 2010)

Rose1 said:


> I'm 4A/AB too.


 
Thanks Rose1, I ended up getting the same flat iron you posted a link to, it was about £45 cheaper than the one I got from paks on sunday. Will see how I get on with it and if it does not work for my hair will look more into the maxiglide.

I get massive shrinkage also


----------



## Rose1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Sorry, but I edited my post to confirm my hair type having just done a bit of research on the internet.  My hair has major shrinkage.  When I used to twist own hair it would start off at a nice length but by the following day it would be half the length.


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 23, 2010)

miss_cheveious said:


> Well, I use www.bathandunwind.com to get all my Joico stuff, they're actually doing a 3 for 2 deal on all the Joico range and shipping is cheap or free over £35. They stock a whole lot of other products too. Another great idea is to buy US stuff on ebay. I personally think we get it cheaper thanks to exchange rates.
> I went to parcelforce the other day and the employee told me that once the package value says its over 30 dollars you have to pay custom charges. However, you can get the sellers or company to put a low item value on the box to avoid these charges.
> Hth



I get my sellers to mark everything as a gift so it doesn't even have to go through customs as all and they arrive much faster this way.  Customs is what slows everything down.


----------



## Pooks (Feb 23, 2010)

^^Which sellers have you done this successfully with?


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 23, 2010)

VeePickni said:


> ^^Which sellers have you done this successfully with?




Most if not all on eBay.

Even my Sigma brush set came marked as a gift


----------



## Nameless (Feb 23, 2010)

Do you know where I could get a stand up steamer (not the salon ones that are £300) and an Ouidad Detangler Comb in London. I can't find them


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Feb 23, 2010)

miss_cheveious said:


> Well, I use www.bathandunwind.com to get all my Joico stuff, they're actually doing a 3 for 2 deal on all the Joico range and shipping is cheap or free over £35. They stock a whole lot of other products too. Another great idea is to buy US stuff on ebay. I personally think we get it cheaper thanks to exchange rates.
> I went to parcelforce the other day and the employee told me that once the package value says its over 30 dollars you have to pay custom charges. *However, you can get the sellers or company to put a low item value on the box to avoid these charges.*
> Hth


 
that is what i do!!


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Feb 23, 2010)

Gabrielle.A said:


> Do you know where I could get a stand up steamer (not the salon ones that are £300) and an Ouidad Detangler Comb in London. I can't find them


 
i got one from here:

http://www.beautyhairproducts.net/index.php/aphrodite/c_2.html


----------



## RUBY (Feb 23, 2010)

catgurl said:


> I hear you.
> 
> I'm originally from the US but have been living in the UK for the last 13 years. Its not being able to get products that I mind the most. Or when a product like VO5 is cone free in the US but has cones in the UK.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks for the link for the maxiglide, I've been looking for one with a uk plug for ages.


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 23, 2010)

Can you let us all know how you get on with the maxiglide please *Ruby*? Like with the shipping etc.


----------



## RUBY (Feb 23, 2010)

shopgalore said:


> Can you let us all know how you get on with the maxiglide please *Ruby*? Like with the shipping etc.


 
I've just emailed them asking about shipping costs. If its extortionate, I'll have to double think getting it.


----------



## Sunrise (Feb 23, 2010)

catgurl said:


> There's nothing like Etsy  But I've found these sites for accessories:
> https://www.jaffahair.co.uk
> http://www.ebuni.com/
> http://www.stone-bridge.co.uk/



Thanks for these links.  I've been eyeing up France Luxe Buckle Clips since I joined here and now it on Stone Bridge which will save me cash.

They look something similar to these:











RUBY said:


> I've just emailed them asking about shipping costs. If its extortionate, I'll have to double think getting it.



Please post the shipping cost and, if you girls are gonna run and buy, please save me one. 

Cheers.


----------



## catgurl (Feb 24, 2010)

miss_cheveious said:


> Well, I use www.bathandunwind.com to get all my Joico stuff, they're actually doing a 3 for 2 deal on all the Joico range and shipping is cheap or free over £35. They stock a whole lot of other products too. Another great idea is to buy US stuff on ebay. I personally think we get it cheaper thanks to exchange rates.
> I went to parcelforce the other day and the employee told me that once the package value says its over 30 dollars you have to pay custom charges. However, you can get the sellers or company to put a low item value on the box to avoid these charges.
> Hth




Thanks for this link. I've been wanted to try Joico K-Pak range.  Do you use any of their other products? I noticed that they have a Humidity Blocker!


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 24, 2010)

RUBY said:


> I've just emailed them asking about shipping costs. If its extortionate, I'll have to double think getting it.


 
Thanks Ruby!


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (Feb 24, 2010)

But there is good stuff here in Europe/Scandinavia that is not easily found in the states.

When I ran out of Gliss while in the states, I was lusting for it.  Now, I can walk into any grocery store and get it.  When I ran out, I had to order it from the UK.  Other than that …. Yeah, the US is great for finding good hair care products at reasonable prices.

Garnier Fructis …. A tiny, little bottle here is the equiv.’ of $6.00 (36NOK) here.  For that price in the US you can get family size bottle.


----------



## Rose1 (Feb 26, 2010)

Another website is Feel Unique who are offering 10% off all hair brands. Offer expires on 3rd March 10.

To get the discount you will need to use this link as there is no discount code - http://www.feelunique.com/hair-care.html?&vtrack=HAIRHEAVEN10&utm_campaign=Hair_Feb_25_2010&utm_content=1010411186360&utm_medium=email&utm_source=Hair_Feb_25_2010

They also offer free worldwide delivery on everything. For deliveries outside of the UK, you may be required to pay any applicable sales tax or Customs Duty charges in your own country. If you contact Feel Unique they may refund charges back to you as a gesture of goodwill, but don’t quote me on this!


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 26, 2010)

I ordered the BaByliss Pro 230 you posted the link to from Amazon Rose1 (thanks), it has just arrived! Going to try it out on Sunday, just for my starting length check.


----------



## Rose1 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi shopgalore

Let me know how you get on with the straightners.  I'm really happy with mine, I've had them for about 2 years now.


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 26, 2010)

I will for sure Rose1! Thanks again!


----------



## spoogeywoogey (Feb 26, 2010)

Rose I was in Jamaica in December and it was very hard to find *US type products (ie stuff that is not generally obtainable here).*  I probably looked in the wrong places, but the most I saw was things like Neutrogena and Aveeno.  I suppose it depends on what part you're going to, but I was in Kingston!   Where did you go to find so much stuff?[/QUOTE]

What?? Where were you shopping???  erplexed There's lots of stuff available...  well for mainstream stuff anyway. Next time check out Sharells beauty supplies. There is also Discount beauty supply. Cherry's and their larger counterpart (forgot the name). And some pharmacies even carry Nexxus which I've never seen over here. But I guess it depends on what you're looking for I guess.


----------



## Rose1 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi spoogeywoogey

The thing with some of the shops (not just the ones selling hair products)in JA is that they can be very expensive.  You really do have to look around for some bargains, and maybe even haggle.  When I bought my JBCO from a pharmacy in Negril I haggled and got a discount.  Sometime's it's a case of don't ask, don't get!


----------



## LushLox (Feb 27, 2010)

spoogeywoogey said:


> Rose I was in Jamaica in December and it was very hard to find *US type products (ie stuff that is not generally obtainable here).*  I probably looked in the wrong places, but the most I saw was things like Neutrogena and Aveeno.  I suppose it depends on what part you're going to, but I was in Kingston!   Where did you go to find so much stuff?
> 
> *What?? Where were you shopping???  erplexed There's lots of stuff available...  well for mainstream stuff anyway. Next time check out Sharells beauty supplies. There is also Discount beauty supply. Cherry's and their larger counterpart (forgot the name). And some pharmacies even carry Nexxus which I've never seen over here. But I guess it depends on what you're looking for I guess.*



I looked in quite a few of the big supermarkets in Kingston!!  I was really after some Neutrogena NTM Silk Touch, I got a few tubes of the conditioner, but that's it! Thanks for this though - I'm taking notes, I'm back again in the summer so will look where you suggest.

I would love to get some Dominican product too - but that might be pushing it a bit! lol


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 27, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> I would love to get some Dominican product too - but that might be pushing it a bit! lol



PAK's sell "a few" Dominican and Brazilian products.

I went there recently and they also said they will be getting the BKT....


----------



## LushLox (Feb 27, 2010)

^^^Oooh thanks - I didn't realise.  Will pop in and have a look!


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 27, 2010)

Rose1 said:


> Hi shopgalore
> 
> Let me know how you get on with the straightners. I'm really happy with mine, I've had them for about 2 years now.


 
I did a small section of my hair at the back and I am very happy with them, it was my first time so it is not straight but I am pleased. I didnt want to do my whole head, just enough for a starting length pic. 

*Ladies, I am neck length right?* The section of hair is the neck section. My hair at the front touches my nose.


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 27, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> PAK's sell "a few" *Dominican and Brazilian products.*
> 
> I went there recently and they also said they will be getting the BKT....


 
Thanks for that, Paks are going to get sick of me, I tend to go every Sun now


----------



## LushLox (Feb 27, 2010)

shopgalore said:


> I did a small section of my hair at the back and I am very happy with them, it was my first time so it is not straight but I am pleased. I didnt want to do my whole head, just enough for a starting length pic.
> 
> *Ladies, I am neck length right?* The section of hair is the neck section. My hair at the front touches my nose.





Yes you look to be neck length, shoulder isn't too far away for you though!


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 27, 2010)

^^ Thanks so much *Cream Tee*, I need a trim ( have not had one in about 3/4 years ish cannot remember) I am going to keep my hair up off my neck in plaits / cornrows and do a length check in about 3 months.


----------



## Sunrise (Feb 27, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> PAK's sell "a few" Dominican and Brazilian products.
> 
> I went there recently and they also said they will be getting the BKT....



Finsbury Park one  or, one of the others?


----------



## catgurl (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey ladies,

I just used the Naked Sensitive Condish for a co-wash and it has no cones, hurrah! Its unscented which is fine because I am getting into adding my one scents.  Boots has it for Buy 1 Get 1 half-price, £6 for two tubes is not bad.

Also, I found this when I was looking for ways to get US items faster (sometime my mom is slow getting to post office but I can't complain!).

http://myus2.myus.com/Memberships.aspx


----------



## spoogeywoogey (Feb 27, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> I looked in quite a few of the big supermarkets in Kingston!!  I was really after some Neutrogena NTM Silk Touch, I got a few tubes of the conditioner, but that's it! Thanks for this though - I'm taking notes, I'm back again in the summer so will look where you suggest.
> 
> I would love to get some Dominican product too - but that might be pushing it a bit! lol



Oh I see your problem.  Definitely shopping in the wrong places.  The supermarkets carry some stuff but not much. Pharmacies like Monarch Pharmacy especially the one in Sovereign Centre carry a lot more stuff than the VO5 and such things. I've actually seen a Brazilian line that ppl tend to rave on here about in the beauty supply stores I was telling you about. 
Sadly not that many Dominican products around. 

When next you go, just message me and I'll give you details as to where these places are etc. 

But I must say it's not as good as shopping in the US. Nothing beats the US  They literally have everything (well almost).


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 27, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> Finsbury Park one  or, one of the others?



i have personally seen some in Dalston but i think Finsbury Park would probably be the best.



catgurl said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I just used the Naked Sensitive Condish for a co-wash and it has no cones, hurrah! Its unscented which is fine because I am getting into adding my one scents.  Boots has it for Buy 1 Get 1 half-price, £6 for two tubes is not bad.
> 
> ...




Fantastic site thanks so much that looks like such a good idea...


----------



## LushLox (Feb 27, 2010)

Do you ladies use a shower filter? Especially for those who live in the south east/London where the water is notoriously hard? It really makes a difference imo.


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 27, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Do you ladies use a shower filter? Especially for those who live in the south east/London where the water is notoriously hard? It really makes a difference imo.




where did you get yours from creem tee and how much did you pay...?

Also how much of a diff do you think it has made?

TIA


----------



## LushLox (Feb 27, 2010)

I get mine from Pure showers, http://www.pureshowers.co.uk/produc...id=30&osCsid=3111e1298da1facf4bde750648ee4373

My hair is just so much more softer, noticeably so using the filter.  It's great for the skin too and soap lasts a lot longer as you don't need to use so much of it. Shampoo (if you use it) disseminates and lathers quickly throughout the hair too in my experience.

I need to order another filter now, but I think I may just go ahead and just buy a whole new head again as I've had it for a while now.

I paid £50 at the time, it's gone up!


----------



## miss_cheveious (Feb 28, 2010)

catgurl said:


> Thanks for this link. I've been wanted to try Joico K-Pak range.  Do you use any of their other products? I noticed that they have a Humidity Blocker!



Sorry for my delay in replyin..I kinda just stuck to the whole K Pak range which was recommended by a more experienced LHCFer. The humidity blocker sounds interesting, especially in this damn weather. 
Another product I read was good is the moisture recovery balm but seeing as we're coming out of winter I dnt think it's that necessary, I'll just stick to my Elasta QP mango butter for now.

I was reading up on water softners and filters the other day  and I found a softener product in the USA called ShowerStick, that also has a chlorine filter, which a few of the other forum ladies have used and gave fab reviews about and it lasts years thanks to it's simple regeneration process.
http://www.watersticks.com/shower.htm
Its $160, so it's currently £104. I can't wait to have that USA silkiness
Lol, I watch too many movies!


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 28, 2010)

I have used the Joico range K-PAK and Moisture Recovery and must say that I am more sold on the moisture recovery products 

Joico moisture recovery balm is fantastic.  

The K Pack reconstructor is OK.

Also I have found the prices at PAK are OK but the best prices I have seen are on eBay with a vendor with Tops Hair Saloon.

I also buy my Matrix Biolage and Nioxin products from them and a vendor called the Hair People aka Susie Mitch.


----------



## Nina_deF (Feb 28, 2010)

Has anyone used the mailservice that you can use to shop online at stores that wouldn't ship overseas?

MyUS


----------



## MA2010 (Feb 28, 2010)

The biggest annoyance to me is not being able to pick up and go to a local BSS to just get whatever (hair clips,banana clips, satin rollers). These are simple things I don't want to order online.

I have to wait, make a list, and double check to make sure I order everything I want and need. Then I have to wait for my package to arrive and at times you deal with horrible vendors/ customer service.

Sometimes it's not worth it for one bottle of shampoo and conditioner. I usually order so much just to assure, if something does not work for my hair I have other options. My PJism is dwindling so it's a lot better.

A local BSS would be all I need to feel complete in Europe.....lol.


----------



## catgurl (Feb 28, 2010)

Nina_deF said:


> Has anyone used the mailservice that you can use to shop online at stores that wouldn't ship overseas?
> 
> MyUS



I posted this site in this thread yesterday, but I've never used it myself. My mom sends me things at the moment. She's not that reliable  but it gets to eventually!


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 1, 2010)

My iHerb order arrived and I put my order in Friday afternoon !!!


----------



## shopgalore (Mar 1, 2010)

That is fast, I ordered some Sabino last week, when the thread popped up and I just received it.


----------



## shopgalore (Mar 1, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> I get mine from Pure showers, http://www.pureshowers.co.uk/produc...id=30&osCsid=3111e1298da1facf4bde750648ee4373
> 
> My hair is just so much more softer, noticeably so using the filter. It's great for the skin too and soap lasts a lot longer as you don't need to use so much of it. Shampoo (if you use it) disseminates and lathers quickly throughout the hair too in my experience.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for that, I might have to look into getting one of these, I am sure the water is hard in this area, hence why my hair will not grow!!


----------



## catgurl (Mar 1, 2010)

Stella-Fast shipping! That's good to know!

Shopgalore - Where did you order your Sabino from?


----------



## shopgalore (Mar 1, 2010)

There was a thread saying $5.99 on here, I will find it.


----------



## shopgalore (Mar 1, 2010)

It was this one, http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=445532

 I will try it over the weekend and say how it is.


----------



## catgurl (Mar 1, 2010)

shopgalore said:


> It was this one, http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=445532
> 
> I will try it over the weekend and say how it is.



Did you see this thread about the fake Sabino MB?!

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=445384&page=2

I've never tried Sabino but I've been considering it.....now I'm not sure if its safe to go with the cheap site....maybe I'll just try the new formula.

The other thread said that the Original MB has only two ingredients, is that true? Could you post them?


----------



## shopgalore (Mar 1, 2010)

Yes, I read the different threads, when I got mine, I checked the tamper proof seal and they were all in tact. The 2 ingredients are - Dimethicone and Cyclomethicone. I looked at the original bottles listed on BHM and re read the thread and from what I can tell, these are the real deal. This is just IMO.


----------



## msbettyboop (Mar 1, 2010)

I found this website. They ship most things anywhere in the world for free except fragrances but the highest shipping cost is $4. I just ordered some tigi bed head and CHI . I only looked at their hair care section but they've got a host of other stuff at good discounts. 

http://us.strawberrynet.com


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 1, 2010)

For the UK & EU Ladies where are you buying your fragrance oils and do you have any recs for any particular scents?

I have a JBCO/ Sulphur concoction I need to pretty up in the smell department.


----------



## Sunrise (Mar 1, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> *For the UK & EU Ladies where are you buying your fragrance oils and do you have any recs for any particular scents?*
> 
> I have a JBCO/ Sulphur concoction I need to pretty up in the smell department.



If you are referring to Perfume then it's here.  I usually buy the specials offers.

I will be buying from here at some point because my shea butter/coconut oil mix smells yuck!  The shop sells fragrances that cover perfume and home fragrance.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 1, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> If you are referring to Perfume then it's here.  I usually buy the specials offers.
> 
> I will be buying from here at some point because my shea butter/coconut oil mix smells yuck!  The shop sells fragrances that cover perfume and home fragrance.




Thanks sunrise you are a star !!! Have you added Fragrance oils to your blends before and did they mask the smell???


----------



## Sunrise (Mar 1, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Thanks sunrise you are a star !!! Have you added Fragrance oils to your blends before and did they mask the smell???




I haven't tried yet, but, will be ordering soon.  Whilst I am happy to use the fragrance on skin, I need to research further to whether I can place it on my hair.  At the present moment, with the mix I mentioned above along with Jamaican Black Castor Oil/Sapote Oil, my hair stinks (although it is nice and soft)!


----------



## shopgalore (Mar 1, 2010)

The only oils I have used so far has been the peppermint oil which I got from Paks.


----------



## shopgalore (Mar 1, 2010)

Is anyone thinking about trying the BKT?


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 1, 2010)

shopgalore said:


> Is anyone thinking about trying the BKT?




Yep but I am a bit chicken... There is a woman who sells QOD on eBay.  LHCF ladies appear to like QOD.  Check out the Keratin support thread.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Brazilian-Ker...ZUK_HealthBeauty_Other_RL?hash=item4cedb6090f


----------



## shopgalore (Mar 1, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Yep but I am a bit chicken... There is a woman who sells QOD on eBay. LHCF ladies appear to like QOD. Check out the Keratin support thread.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Brazilian-Ker...ZUK_HealthBeauty_Other_RL?hash=item4cedb6090f


 

Thanks I was reading the BKT threads and its what started me thinking....I am a bit worried because my hair is so thin, maybe I will revisit the BKT in 6 months if my hair is stronger to cope. I agree with you, the QOD has good reviews.


----------



## LushLox (Mar 1, 2010)

The water is hard in ALL parts of London, this is why this is one of the first things I purchased! Actually I would really like to get a water softener cause that is supposed to be the business - but the prices here ain't funny! 



shopgalore said:


> Thanks for that, I might have to look into getting one of these, I am sure the water is hard in this area, hence why my hair will not grow!!




Another FM mentioned the new Herbal Essences Beautiful Ends range on another thread.  So I bought some of Split End Protection Cream.  This seems to be the equivalent to the much lauded Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship, but I'm not sure as of course the name is different!  Anyways, it's good stuff, it absorbed into my hair nicely and my hair stayed moisturised for ages.  I think it might be liable to cause some build up though so I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## shopgalore (Mar 1, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> The water is hard in ALL parts of London, this is why this is one of the first things I purchased! Actually I would really like to get a water softener cause that is supposed to be the business - but the prices here ain't funny!


 
I think I will get the shower head thanks Cream Tee, it may make my shower gel stretch


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 1, 2010)

Ladies mini review of my products I recd today from iHerb:










Love it.  Super cheap at $5 and I like it a whole lot more than NTM.  Used it after my DC today before blow drying and it is the buisness.  Really thick and nourishing.  I will see how this continues going before deciding to re-order.













Amazing. Truly speechless at how moisturizing and soft this  shampoo and conditioner set is.  The shampoo it lathers up well and the conditioner is great.  The scent is fantastic also.  You only need the tiniest amount.









Good stuff really thick and moisturising.  I added a teaspoon of this and some olive oil to my DC and it came out great.


----------



## BlaqBella (Mar 1, 2010)

*i am not a PJ*[/QUOTE]


You're too funny!! (No one here is!?! Just like prison..we're all innocent)
lmbo.....


----------



## BlaqBella (Mar 1, 2010)

carib_n_curly said:


> *i live in London*
> *i used naked conditioner from boots*
> 
> *The UK has Sallys stores as well you justr have to look for them*
> ...


----------



## catgurl (Mar 1, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> For the UK & EU Ladies where are you buying your fragrance oils and do you have any recs for any particular scents?
> 
> I have a JBCO/ Sulphur concoction I need to pretty up in the smell department.



I've just bought 15 (!) from here which was recommended by another LHCFer:

http://www.gracefruit.com/

The Oatmeal-Milk-Honey, Peach, Hazelnut, and Vanilla Bean are  but the black coffee and Fig are not that impressive. BTW, I don't use them all at the same time!

Since then I've found a few more from soap making suppliers. 
http://www.fresholi.co.uk
http://www.nhrorganicoils.com/products.php?category_id=754

I'm thinking about making my own shampoo bars.....I ordered from Chagrin Valley but my mom is taking forever to send them  

Many thanks Sunrise! That site looks good.

Stella, FYI you can get Giovanni products from here:
http://www.skinnutrition.co.uk/c/88/Giovanni_Organic_Cosmetics.html

They've offered 20% off of Giovanni for a while now. I've ordered from them and they have very good service.


----------



## lunabelle (Mar 1, 2010)

LOL! Trying living in Israel! I can't wait to get back to the states so I can do a rollerset!


----------



## Jaffa (Mar 1, 2010)

shopgalore said:


> Is anyone thinking about trying the BKT?


 
I have the DH sample size and plan to use in the Spring


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 1, 2010)

catgurl said:


> I've just bought 15 (!) from here which was recommended by another LHCFer:
> 
> http://www.gracefruit.com/
> 
> ...




THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU.

This thread is amazing and turning out to be a real find !!!

Off to buy a ton of fragrance oils ....


----------



## Rose1 (Mar 1, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> *Another FM mentioned the new Herbal Essences Beautiful Ends range on another thread.* So I bought some of Split End Protection Cream. This seems to be the equivalent to the much lauded Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship, but I'm not sure as of course the name is different! Anyways, it's good stuff, it absorbed into my hair nicely and my hair stayed moisturised for ages. I think it might be liable to cause some build up though so I'll keep an eye on it.


 
That was me. I have yet to try Beautiful Ends but will try it later this week when I take my kinky twist out.

Btw - BOGOF on selected Herbal Essesnces at Boots.  It seems as though everywhere has had HE on offer over the past month!


----------



## shopgalore (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks Catgurl! I ordered from lovelulu and the product was on back order, your link has it for cheaper!! Thanks!!

This thread is really bad though, its worse than the PJ support thread!!


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Mar 1, 2010)

I have beautiful ends, it's pretty good. I like the smell as well


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 1, 2010)

UK Ladies with steamers have any of you bought this one.

I want a pretty simple one which basically just produces steam that I can store easily and came across this one on eBay.

Its doesn't look too bulky and looks like it can hide away in my hallway cupboard.

Its also only about 110 - 120 GBP

I know Creamy-Tee has the Aphrodite one which I have used in a salon but I think its about 300 GBP and is pretty big and bulky.


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Salon-Hair-Co...FI&otn=10&po=&ps=63&clkid=8195610255920051932


----------



## shopgalore (Mar 1, 2010)

I have the same one as Cream Tee, but looking at that one its price looks friendly!! I am sure a thread detailed some posters getting theirs from China or the Salonrus one is in fact the ebay one.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Mar 1, 2010)

catgurl said:


> I've just bought 15 (!) from here which was recommended by another LHCFer:
> 
> http://www.gracefruit.com/
> 
> ...


 
Great thread ladies

FYI Catgurl, Chagrin valley always send to the UK cheap and no extra custom charges!


----------



## catgurl (Mar 1, 2010)

Even though I'm sure I spent close to £200 over the last two months, I'm not ready to drop that kind of money....yet.

On another thread someone posted this steamer:

http://www.beautyhairproducts.net/i...quipment/aphrodite-conditioning-cap/p_50.html

It is the credit crunch version. 

I may get it....next month.  I need to start exercising some self-control!


----------



## shopgalore (Mar 1, 2010)

You know what, this thread seriously is bad because the PJ support one, you read it, the ladies are really cool but half that stuff is only available in the USA. *This thread* now *EVERYTHING* posted is available in the UK. I am staying away for a few days!!! Lol!!


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 1, 2010)

catgurl said:


> Even though I'm sure I spent close to £200 over the last two months, I'm not ready to drop that kind of money....yet.
> 
> On another thread someone posted this steamer:
> 
> ...





I have that one.  But it doesn't steam its just a heat cap.

Steam is AMAZING in winter bc it infuses your hair with moisture which we need in this dry arse country.....

Trust me your ends will thank you - best investment you will ever make.  At the moment I am paying a local hairdresser 10 GBP a pop to use her steamer which is pointless.  This baby could potentially pay for itself in 2 months or less if I steam twice a week until April/ May when the weather picks up.


----------



## catgurl (Mar 1, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> I have that one.  But it doesn't steam its just a heat cap.
> 
> Steam is AMAZING in winter bc it infuses your hair with moisture which we need in this dry arse country.....
> 
> Trust me your ends will thank you - best investment you will ever make.  At the moment I am paying a local hairdresser 10 GBP a pop to use her steamer which is pointless.  This baby could potentially pay for itself in 2 months or less if I steam twice a week until April/ May when the weather picks up.



I am so glad you said that because I looked at it was like HUH?  

Yeah this winter has really taking a toll on my hair.  Baggying is helping a bit but I only do it 3/4 nights per week. Maybe my DH will get it for me for my B-day in two months.....yeah right.


----------



## Rose1 (Mar 1, 2010)

shopgalore said:


> You know what, this thread seriously is bad because the PJ support one, you read it, the ladies are really cool but half that stuff is only available in the USA. *This thread* now *EVERYTHING* posted is available in the UK. I am staying away for a few days!!! Lol!!


 
Apologies to everyone for starting this thread and making you spend (or think about spending) your money and releasing your inner PJism (like it wasn't already there!) My new year's resolution was/is to use up what I already have, before moving onto the next product, but this thread is making things difficult. A big thank you to everyone who has posted links and suggested products. All I can say is "I want, I want, I want".


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 1, 2010)

I have so fallen off my wagon thanks to this thread, but to tell the truth I am not overly concerned. My hair is one of my hobbies and I want to prove to myself that I can be BSL by Dec 2011.

Also I have had to change tactics bc of this dry arse weather.  

I NEED that steamer in my life. 

ETA:  Its also nice to have a thread just for us ladies where we all relate to the common struggle of finding basic decent products. Them US ladies do not know how good they got it.


----------



## Nameless (Mar 1, 2010)

Where in the UK can you get Conair Magnetic Hair Rollers and an Ouidad Detangler Comb? Ebay was useless and the shipping charges from America is ridiculous. If any American ladies want to buy the item for me, I'll pay for the items, shipping costs and your time.

Thank you.


----------



## LushLox (Mar 1, 2010)

Stella that steamer you saw on ebay looks a pretty good find - I would snap that up! 




Gabrielle.A said:


> Where in the UK can you get Conair Magnetic Hair Rollers and an Ouidad Detangler Comb? Ebay was useless and the shipping charges from America is ridiculous. If any American ladies want to buy the item for me, I'll pay for the items, shipping costs and your time.
> 
> Thank you.


Any reason why they need to be Conair rollers? You can find magnetic rollers here it's just that they will come with the covers like this.:-






The first kit I bought was this one from Amazon:-






This is quite a good set to start off with as you have a good range of different rollers to use.  It's a bit cheaper to buy US stuff through Amazon as I notice they don't really charge the exorbitant shipping.  

However, because I'm using bigger sized rollers now (purple and grey) which don't come in this kit I bought additional Diane/Annie sets from Paks and just removed the cover.  They are still magnetic rollers.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 2, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Stella that steamer you saw on ebay looks a pretty good find - I would snap that up!



Just saw your comment.  I think I will.  My only dilema is this.  There is only so much room in my 2 bed flat as me and hubbie have so much crap so I may need to dismantle my hood dryer (luckily this can be done) so I have place to put my steamer.

Btw how do you find yours?


----------



## Carolina18 (Mar 2, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> However, because I'm using bigger sized rollers now (purple and grey) which don't come in this kit I bought additional Diane/Annie sets from Paks and just removed the cover.  They are still magnetic rollers.




Just to clarify... did you buy the grey rollers (2 1/2 inch or is it 3 inch) from Paks? I have only found the purple ones in stores over here and was thinking of having someone bring me back some grey rollers from Canada.


----------



## LushLox (Mar 2, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Just saw your comment.  I think I will.  My only dilema is this.  There is only so much room in my 2 bed flat as me and hubbie have so much crap so I may need to dismantle my hood dryer (luckily this can be done) so I have place to put my steamer.
> 
> Btw how do you find yours?



I'm in the same position - not a lot of space, but girrrl I made space.  Luckily I have cupboard space in my hallway so I can stick both my hood dryer and steamer units in there.  The only thing is it is such a pain to keep getting the equipment out, so I just keep part of the silver pole up in the corner so I don't have to keep dismantling it and putting it together.  It looks a bit ghetto but I don't care! 

As for the steamer it is a wonderful purchase! You know yourself cause I know you get steam treatments.  Seriously the amount you spend getting it done at the salon you will easily make back in record time with your own investment, and of course you have the luxury of staying under your unit for as long as you like!



Carolina18 said:


> Just to clarify... did you buy the grey rollers (2 1/2 inch or is it 3 inch) from Paks? I have only found the purple ones in stores over here and was thinking of having so,eone bring me back some grey rollers from Canada.



Sorry, the purple ones I got from Paks and the grey ones I got from Jamaica, which saved on shipping.


----------



## catgurl (Mar 2, 2010)

Gabrielle.A said:


> Where in the UK can you get Conair Magnetic Hair Rollers and an Ouidad Detangler Comb? Ebay was useless and the shipping charges from America is ridiculous. If any American ladies want to buy the item for me, I'll pay for the items, shipping costs and your time.
> 
> Thank you.



Can't get the Ouidad Comb over here yet.  I've got a Mason Pearson seamless, A shower comb by Kinky Curly (that has seams dammit) and a new one from Paks that seamless. Plus 3 tail combs of all different sizes for parting...WHY? They all do the same thing and I can only part with one hand at a time! LOL


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 2, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> I'm in the same position - not a lot of space, but girrrl I made space.  Luckily I have cupboard space in my hallway so I can stick both my hood dryer and steamer units in there.  The only thing is it is such a pain to keep getting the equipment out, so I just keep part of the silver pole up in the corner so I don't have to keep dismantling it and putting it together.  It looks a bit ghetto but I don't care!
> 
> As for the steamer it is a wonderful purchase! You know yourself cause I know you get steam treatments.  *Seriously the amount you spend getting it done at the salon you will easily make back in record time with your own investment, and of course you have the luxury of staying under your unit for as long as you like!*





ITA Cream Tee.  I have already done the calculations and even using it 2x week until the weather picks up I will have paid for it by the end of April.

Off to eBay to spend that money.

ETA:  I think this is the same one that Pamera has.

http://public.fotki.com/Pamera/2009/hair-products-for-2009/dsc00844.html


----------



## Nameless (Mar 2, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Any reason why they need to be Conair rollers? You can find magnetic rollers here it's just that they will come with the covers like this


 
No reason, I just heard good things about Conair. But if you're using ones from Pak's, where do you get those metal things that hold the rollers and how much are they?


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 2, 2010)

Gabrielle.A said:


> No reason, I just heard good things about Conair. But if you're using ones from Pak's, where do you get those metal things that hold the rollers and how much are they?



Got mine from here:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SIBEL-DOUBLE-...tches_CostumeJewellery_CA?hash=item4838f5213c


----------



## Rose1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Gabrielle.A said:


> No reason, I just heard good things about Conair. But if you're using ones from Pak's, where do you get those metal things that hold the rollers and how much are they?


 
Do you mean these metal things? I got some Babyliss ones on offer from Superdrug last year. There are 8 in a pack. Pak's are cheaper and you get more in a pack.  I use mine when doing pin curls.


----------



## Mimi22 (Mar 2, 2010)

You can get Giovanni products here as well:

http://www.lovelula.com/cat_giovanni_organic_haircare.cfm


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 2, 2010)

Does anyone know where I could get a bone or seamless comb from in the UK?

TIA ladies


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 2, 2010)

Mimi22 said:


> You can get Giovanni products here as well:
> 
> http://www.lovelula.com/cat_giovanni_organic_haircare.cfm



And they have travel sizes too !!!


----------



## Mimi22 (Mar 2, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> And they have travel sizes too !!!




Yes girl, they accommodate our haircare needs when we're travelling!


----------



## Nameless (Mar 2, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Got mine from here:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SIBEL-DOUBLE-...tches_CostumeJewellery_CA?hash=item4838f5213c


 
Thank you stellagirl76, I just ordered mine


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 2, 2010)

Gabrielle.A said:


> Thank you stellagirl76, I just ordered mine



You are welcome.

she has good service I got my stuff quickly and painlessly.  She also has these nice spray bottles that I put my spritzes and stuff in.


----------



## shopgalore (Mar 2, 2010)

Ladies, please try to avoid ordering from Love Lula if you can. Cream tee told me about Giovanni when I first joined, I went and ordered, they were out of stock. I have waited since I joined back in Jan for the Direct Leave in, they cancelled my order last week because they are still awaiting new deliveries. To their credit, Jane at Love Lula sent me samples to tide me over while I waited - I waited so long she sent me 2 sets of samples every 2 weeks.

Anyway, I ordered leave in from the link posted yesterday not only was it cheaper than LoveLula, it also was free delivery. So -

Love lula - Gio Direct - £7.99 plus £2.00 delivery

Skin Nutrition - Gio Direct - £6.39 - free delivery.

Sorry for the long post, I was just disappointed with waiting for so long...


----------



## Jaffa (Mar 2, 2010)

shopgalore said:


> It was this one, http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=445532
> 
> I will try it over the weekend and say how it is.


 
Hey Shopgalore
Did you manage to get this shipped direct to UK?
I've tried to put my shipping details in but it wants a US address


----------



## shopgalore (Mar 2, 2010)

Jaffa said:


> Hey Shopgalore
> Did you manage to get this shipped direct to UK?
> I've tried to put my shipping details in but it wants a US address


 
Hi yes, the shipping was fast, you need to email them, it will not work online. You have to pay for shipping on top.If you order 5 its $5.99 each.

The email address is - [email protected]
I ordered on the 23rd Feb and it came a few days ago. I was told to allow 6-10 days.


----------



## Jaffa (Mar 2, 2010)

Shopgalore

Thanks for the link - I've contacted them and they are shipping my order tomorrow!  Well impressed


----------



## shopgalore (Mar 2, 2010)

Excellent news!! I hope you like the Sabino, I intend to try it out next time I flatiron.


----------



## LushLox (Mar 3, 2010)

It's a shame about the Giovanni.  When I ordered it I bought through Amazon and I got it pretty much immediately.  I notice Love Lula doesn't sell through Amazon now which is interesting...

I'm scared of the Sabino, I've heard so many stories in here of folks using too much!  Please report back on how you find it ladies! 

What are you guys using for a moisturiser?


----------



## rabs77 (Mar 3, 2010)

catgurl said:


> I hear you.
> 
> I'm originally from the US but have been living in the UK for the last 13 years.  Its not being able to get products that I mind the most.  Or when a product like VO5 is cone free in the US but has cones in the UK.
> 
> ...




I m so happy I found this thread, Ive used the maxiglide for years and I love it. Been raving to my sis but she lives in England so I cant get her one from here. Anyone bought from this site- reviews please thanks


----------



## Mimi22 (Mar 3, 2010)

I use sabino. The key is to use very little. When i'm in the islands my press stays longer and bouncier. I also love fantasia ic heat protector. It has the same consistency and leaves my hair just as nice. I moisturise using whipped shea butter.


----------



## spoogeywoogey (Mar 3, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Does anyone know where I could get a bone or seamless comb from in the UK?
> 
> TIA ladies



http://www.viewpointdirect.co.uk/hercules-large-magic-star-detangling-comb-1120-p.asp

Got the Hercules-Sagemann Magic Star seamless comb from here. Ordered it on the Friday, received it by the Mon/Tues. It's been like night and day since using this comb. I will never go back to seamed combs. 

Sallys also sells Matador saw cut rubber combs. Paks also sells them, but I think the online site only has the small tail combs right now.


----------



## catgurl (Mar 3, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Does anyone know where I could get a bone or seamless comb from in the UK?
> 
> TIA ladies



I got a mason pearson from here:
http://www.escentual.com/

Its okay.  The teeth aren't as wide as I would like and there's no handle so its not the easiest to use. But its the first one I knew about that I could get in the UK. 



Mimi22 said:


> I use sabino. The key is to use very little. When i'm in the islands my press stays longer and bouncier. I also love fantasia ic heat protector. It has the same consistency and leaves my hair just as nice. I moisturise using whipped shea butter.



Mimi, have you tried Mizani Thermasmooth Serum? How did it compare to the Sabino? I was about to buy Sabino but then I thought people are getting v. good results with Thermasmooth which I can get easier in the UK. Maybe I will post this ? to the board.



spoogeywoogey said:


> http://www.viewpointdirect.co.uk/hercules-large-magic-star-detangling-comb-1120-p.asp
> 
> Got the Hercules-Sagemann Magic Star seamless comb from here. Ordered it on the Friday, received it by the Mon/Tues. It's been like night and day since using this comb. I will never go back to seamed combs.
> 
> Sallys also sells Matador saw cut rubber combs. Paks also sells them, but I think the online site only has the small tail combs right now.



Sigh. Another comb I must try. This looks better than all the ones I currently have.  Sigh.


----------



## catgurl (Mar 3, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> What are you guys using for a moisturiser?



I am still confused about what people mean by a moisturiser. Is it the same as a leave-in? Or must it be a heavier cream?

I have come to terms with the fact that my hair hates heavy creams, so no more shea butter, avocado butter, or any other butters!  Every so often I will use AG's Creamy Cafe Latte on my ends when braiding at night but I alternate with 99% pure Aloe gel. On the rest of my hair I will use a leave-in and seal with EVCO and Camellia oil.


----------



## shopgalore (Mar 3, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> I'm scared of the Sabino, I've heard so many stories in here of folks using too much!  Please report back on how you find it ladies!
> 
> What are you guys using for a moisturiser?


 
Yep, I will let you know how I get on with the Sabino, must remember to use a little and not be heavy handed

With a moisturiser, I am always unsure about this, I use a combo ( not all at the same time) of Sta Sa Fro, Giovanni, Hair Mayo, Kiddies Shea butter, Vatika, Mango Butter from Elasta QP and a few other things. Still trying to work out what is best for my hair. Since I started trying to take care of my hair, I dont even know what my hair likes!!

With the maxiglide, I have not ordered from the company yet.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 3, 2010)

shopgalore said:


> Yep, I will let you know how I get on with the Sabino, must remember to use a little and not be heavy handed
> 
> With a moisturiser, I am always unsure about this, I use a combo ( not all at the same time) of Sta Sa Fro, Giovanni, Hair Mayo, Kiddies Shea butter, Vatika, Mango Butter from Elasta QP and a few other things. Still trying to work out what is best for my hair. Since I started trying to take care of my hair, I dont even know what my hair likes!!
> 
> With the maxiglide, I have not ordered from the company yet.




Shop galore if you do not like heavy creams you should try Mizani H20 Intense.  You use a little bit of it in the evening and it really moisturises.  It also smells divine .

I think you can get them from www.lookfantastic.com .


----------



## shopgalore (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks Stellagirl76, I will check them out! I would like to do a trial and error and work out what is best.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 3, 2010)

shopgalore said:


> Thanks Stellagirl76, I will check them out! I would like to do a trial and error and work out what is best.



I am going to buy some more as I am nearly out so will send you a little sample with the hair vits so you can try for yourself.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 3, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> I get mine from Pure showers, http://www.pureshowers.co.uk/produc...id=30&osCsid=3111e1298da1facf4bde750648ee4373
> 
> My hair is just so much more softer, noticeably so using the filter.  It's great for the skin too and soap lasts a lot longer as you don't need to use so much of it. Shampoo (if you use it) disseminates and lathers quickly throughout the hair too in my experience.
> 
> ...




I need this in my life.



crimsonvixen said:


> LOL! Trying living in Israel! I can't wait to get back to the states so I can do a rollerset!



I might be coming to Israel in a few months.  Will let you know....


----------



## shopgalore (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks Stellagirl76.

I just got the giovanni direct, they sent me 2 bottles of the new formula instead of the old formula as promised. A bit annoying.Lol!


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 3, 2010)

shopgalore said:


> Thanks Stellagirl76.
> 
> I just got the giovanni direct, they sent me 2 bottles of the new formula instead of the old formula as promised. A bit annoying.Lol!




Apparently its the Aloe that makes it sticky so just dilute it down.


* WHOLESALE PRICED WIGS - ROCKEY TRADING
*
*BTW Ladies I will be ordering from this wig site at the end of the week but do not want to spend $200 all by myself?

Any ladies wanna split let me know....  I really recommend you have a look.  The prices will  you.... 
*
www.rockeytrading.com



*JAMAICAN BLACK CASTOR OIL VENDOR - UK BASED (eBay)*

Btw Ladies I also found this vendor on eBay selling pure original JBCO !!! 

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/jbco-uk/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340

She sells the tropical Isle brand as well as another brand which looks cheaper.  I might try that one.... 

They also have their own online shop:

http://www.blackcastoroil.co.uk/shop/product_info.php?products_id=32


----------



## shopgalore (Mar 3, 2010)

You gave me an idea Stellagirl76, I am going to try to get some of those empty container things and if anyone wants to try a sample of something, I can just send it ( that is if I have it.lol). Its easier when its in Europe because you can just pop it in a jiffy bag well packaged and forget about it!


----------



## shopgalore (Mar 3, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Apparently its the Aloe that makes it sticky so just dilute it down.
> 
> 
> *WIGS*
> ...


 
Thanks for the Gio tip Stellagirl76!


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 3, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can get some silk amino acids from.

I want to start adding some (about 1 teaspoon) to my Condish mixes as I have seen other LHCF's get good results with it....

TIA ladies


----------



## shopgalore (Mar 3, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> *CASTOR OIL VENDOR - UK BASED (eBay)*
> 
> Btw Ladies I also found this vendor on eBay selling pure original JBCO !!!
> 
> ...


 
I like it! Will check out this link


----------



## shopgalore (Mar 3, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Does anyone know where I can get some silk amino acids from.
> 
> I want to start adding some (about 1 teaspoon) to my Condish mixes as I have seen other LHCF's get good results with it....
> 
> TIA ladies


 
You can try here - 
http://www.ofasimplenature.webeden.co.uk/

I will keep looking, I am sure I saw somewhere else also.


----------



## Ganjababy (Mar 3, 2010)

It is crap- like putting a hot towel over your head. It does not get that hot. I am using mine now- waste of money.



catgurl said:


> Even though I'm sure I spent close to £200 over the last two months, I'm not ready to drop that kind of money....yet.
> 
> On another thread someone posted this steamer:
> 
> ...


----------



## shopgalore (Mar 3, 2010)

Its located here - http://www.ofasimplenature.webeden.co.uk/#/silk-powder/4520452679


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 3, 2010)

evsbaby said:


> It is crap- like putting a hot towel over your head. It does not get that hot. I am using mine now- waste of money.



Don;t hold back evsbaby !!! 

But seriously this in no way compares to a steamer - *BUT* it has its uses.  I take it with me when I go on holiday and the sea or swimming pool has begun to reek to much havoc with my hair.

I just slick on one of my ORS replenishing packs mixed with what ever oil I have with me (usually Castor or wheatgerm) and away you go instant conditioning treatment.  I will usually sit under the heating cap for 15 - 20 minutes just to give me an instant "pep up".

Its great for this purpose but you're right a steamer is much better.  

There are also cheaper options than this one for about 15 GBP on eBay.


----------



## Mimi22 (Mar 3, 2010)

I have a full bottle of Roux porosity control if someone wants to swap or pay shipping for! 

PM me if you like


----------



## shopgalore (Mar 3, 2010)

^^ I wish I knew I just bought a bottle!!Lol!!

That's funny Evsbaby!!Lol!! I am sure it must be doing something, just taking its time doing it.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 3, 2010)

Is it necessary to use PC if you are natural or transitioning? 

I am thinking of switching to ACV instead?


----------



## shopgalore (Mar 3, 2010)

I used the Roux pc once after washing out an oil rinse and it made my hair so hard, I think DCed and it felt ok once more. I think I will aim to do it every month or every 6 weeks or so. Hurry and show some progress this hair of mine, just so I can work out if its working or not.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 3, 2010)

^^^ Unfortunately there is no hurry about this hair process thing.

the ones I have seen consistently succeeding are the ones who were just patient. DC'd once a week and did minimum manipulation like Vestaluv and that girl from yesterday (patience pays off thread).  

This is why Wigs and buns work so well bc they involve mininum manipulation but also allow you to get to your hair for intensive conditioning.

Weaves also work but my edges were just so weak so I had to stop.    I went from ear length to shoulder lenght in 4/5 months with weaves (and a 1.5 - 2 inch trim in-between) and I didn't even do much.  Just left it alone and washed and DC'd once a week.

It really is a waiting game....

If you want some inspiration shopgalore take a look at this UK based chica's Fotki...

http://public.fotki.com/Pamera/

I particularly like hers and Vestaluv's bc they are both UK based and so it makes it all the more relevant and inspirational to me.


----------



## shopgalore (Mar 3, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> ^^^ Unfortunately there is no hurry about this hair process thing.
> 
> the ones I have seen consistently succeeding are the ones who were just patient. DC'd once a week and did minimum manipulation like Vestaluv and that girl from yesterday (patience pays off thread).
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the fotki links, I really liked Vestaluvs one also. You did really well going from ear length to shoulder length so quickly. Your right though, a watched kettle never boils!
I dont want to use braids again, I have done for a long while and it broke off my edges and thinned my hair more than it is already, weave does the same for me

HHG! Its going to fun to see how everyone does hair wise, we are all in the best place to learn.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Mar 3, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Apparently its the Aloe that makes it sticky so just dilute it down.
> 
> 
> *WHOLESALE PRICED WIGS - ROCKEY TRADING*
> ...


 

thank you dear. you are the best  my uncle works for that castor oil company E.Y.L, they are better than tropical isle in my honest opinion. very pure ,he usually sends a big gallon down for us all to share, but he has slacked off  atleast i have the shop you posted now!! 

love this thread!!!!!!!  :superbanana:


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 3, 2010)

shopgalore said:


> Thanks for the fotki links, I really liked Vestaluvs one also. You did really well going from ear length to shoulder length so quickly. Your right though, a watched kettle never boils!
> I dont want to use braids again, I have done for a long while and it broke off my edges and thinned my hair more than it is already, weave does the same for me
> 
> HHG! Its going to fun to see how everyone does hair wise, we are all in the best place to learn.




Same here braids all the way through University and Law School and living abroad (all places where there are no black hairdressers and you need long term hair styles) are the reason I have NO hairline....  

I am on the case now !!!


----------



## shopgalore (Mar 3, 2010)

Like Vestaluv's, Pamera's growth is pure crazy, its amazing!!!! It looks so full!!!


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 3, 2010)

Btw do any of you ladies know where I can get hold of a hair dryer like this in the UK???  I remember these from when I was a kid and they were great bc they were easy to grip....

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220371215161&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## shopgalore (Mar 3, 2010)

Blaque*Angel said:


> thank you dear. you are the best  my uncle works for that castor oil company E.Y.L, *they are better than tropical isle in my honest opinion. very pure ,*he usually sends a big gallon down for us all to share, but he has slacked off  atleast i have the shop you posted now!!
> 
> love this thread!!!!!!!  :superbanana:


 
Da*m now that there is a good testimonal about E.Y.L I have to order some!!


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 3, 2010)

shopgalore said:


> Like Vestaluv's, Pamera's growth is pure crazy, its amazing!!!! It looks so full!!!




And notice how she didn't use any real expensive products to get there...

Now do you understand why i need that steamer in my life 

ETA:  Check out this chick from Youtube also:

http://www.youtube.com/user/nunaavane#p/u/8/7Mw0SxY_oVY

Quite like her and she does  a lot of product reviews etc.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 3, 2010)

Blaque*Angel said:


> love this thread!!!!!!!  :superbanana:



Tell me about it... I am no longer jealous of the US ladies ... we got our own party going on right here !!! 

We need to make a sticky ladies or campaign for a forum.  I might start a thread in the comments and suggestions sections and you ladies can just thank or add your own post in support?

Let me know if you want me to do that ???


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Mar 3, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Does anyone know where I can get some silk amino acids from.
> 
> I want to start adding some (about 1 teaspoon) to my Condish mixes as I have seen other LHCF's get good results with it....
> 
> TIA ladies


 

I buy mines from here: http://www.ofasimplenature.webeden.co.uk/#/silk-powder/4520452679 great service. excellent quality


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Mar 3, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Tell me about it... I am no longer jealous of the US ladies ... we got our own party going on right here !!!
> 
> We need to make a sticky ladies or* campaign for a forum*. I might start a thread in the comments and suggestions sections and you ladies can just thank or add your own post in support?
> 
> Let me know if you want me to do that ???


 

yes, do that!!! i got your back


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Mar 3, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Btw do any of you ladies know where I can get hold of a hair dryer like this in the UK??? I remember these from when I was a kid and they were great bc they were easy to grip....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220371215161&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 

try a wholesale hair supply shop based in london.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Mar 3, 2010)

let me check out pamera's fotki


----------



## shopgalore (Mar 3, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> And notice how she didn't use any *real expensive products* to get there...
> 
> Now do you understand why i need that steamer in my life


 
Totally I understand you!! You deserve a steamer, you will get one for sure


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 3, 2010)

Blaque*Angel said:


> try a wholesale hair supply shop based in london.




do you have any suggestion Blaque*Angel???


----------



## Sunrise (Mar 3, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> do you have any suggestion Blaque*Angel???



I know I'm not B*A , but, I thought I'll chime in....

Chris and Sons in Palmers Green (Nr North Circular)

Sams Hair Studio, 4, St. Albans Place, London,  N1 0NX (Off Upper Street, Islington), Tel: 020 7226 0908

HIH


----------



## shopgalore (Mar 3, 2010)

I know the Maxiglide is the flatiron right now, but I am interested in seeing if the Joico one becomes available in the UK.

I know what your saying about not spending a lot on hair stuff, but my hair has really been out of the picture in my life ( I spent more on lacefronts etc) it needs some treats.Lol!


----------



## Rose1 (Mar 3, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Apparently its the Aloe that makes it sticky so just dilute it down.
> 
> 
> *WHOLESALE PRICED WIGS - ROCKEY TRADING*
> ...


 
I use the EYL JBCO which I got from Jamaica, so far so good, I like it and will buy it again when I go back next month. In Jamaica a 250ml bottle is about £8.


----------



## Nameless (Mar 3, 2010)

Where do you Londoners get your Chlorella tablets from? I'm using some but I want a stronger dose. I'm not interested in the powder form due to laziness.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 3, 2010)

Rose1 said:


> I use the EYL JBCO which I got from Jamaica, so far so good, I like it and will buy it again when I go back next month. In Jamaica a 240ml bottle is about £8.




Bring back some bottles rose in your suitcase....... you will defo have some customers when you get back !!!


----------



## shopgalore (Mar 3, 2010)

Gabrielle.A said:


> Where do you Londoners get your Chlorella tablets from? I'm using some but I want a stronger dose. I'm not interested in the powder form due to laziness.


 
I dont use chlorella. I would be interested to know also.


----------



## Mimi22 (Mar 3, 2010)

Gabrielle.A said:


> Where do you Londoners get your Chlorella tablets from? I'm using some but I want a stronger dose. I'm not interested in the powder form due to laziness.



Holland and Barrett, Ebay.


----------



## Mimi22 (Mar 3, 2010)

Anita Grant has a 10% discount till the end of March!

Coupon code: nappy new year


----------



## Nameless (Mar 3, 2010)

Mimi22 said:


> Holland and Barrett, Ebay.


 
How's the Holland & B one working out (if you use it). The thing with their one is that it's Chinese Chlorella and the Chlorella thread said that Chinese chlorella isn't as regulated as the Japanese version.


----------



## Sunrise (Mar 3, 2010)

Just found something on my shelf that cut the smell of the natural stuff I used.

I remembered I bought Aquolina Pink Sugar Hair Perfume last year from Ebay (Italian Seller).  Sprayed it on just now and the smokey/oil smell has gone.  My hair smells like sweeties!

Now gotta figure out where to purchase it again from as the Ebay seller has disappeared.


----------



## Mimi22 (Mar 3, 2010)

Gabrielle.A said:


> How's the Holland & B one working out (if you use it). The thing with their one is that it's Chinese Chlorella and the Chlorella thread said that Chinese chlorella isn't as regulated as the Japanese version.



I see good results with my chlorella  My hair grows well and my skin looks better. I feel much more energetic when I'm using it. And the most quickest and noticeable difference is in my nails! My nails get so strong in less than a week! And it began to turn white after 3 weeks of consistent use  

I prefer spinurila (sp?) to chlorella though. weird i know


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 3, 2010)

Mimi22 said:


> Anita Grant has a 10% discount till the end of March!
> 
> Coupon code: nappy new year




thank you was not enough for that link !  Her stuff looks so yummy


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Mar 3, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> do you have any suggestion Blaque*Angel???


 
no,  i'm not based in london.

my cousin is a stylist so usually buys trade items for me.

i hope you get your steamer soon, the aphrodite one is great, i have that..


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Mar 3, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Bring back some bottles rose in your suitcase....... you will defo have some customers when you get back !!!


 
 i agree..


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Mar 3, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> Just found something on my shelf that cut the smell of the natural stuff I used.
> 
> I remembered I bought Aquolina Pink Sugar Hair Perfume last year from Ebay (Italian Seller). Sprayed it on just now and the smokey/oil smell has gone. My hair smells like sweeties!
> 
> Now gotta figure out where to purchase it again from as the Ebay seller has disappeared.


 

hmm  i love pink sugar, i used to buy the perfume dupe from lucretia's. if i come across the fragrance oil, i will let you know.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Mar 3, 2010)

Mimi22 said:


> I see good results with my chlorella  My hair grows well and my skin looks better. I feel much more energetic when I'm using it. And the most quickest and noticeable difference is in my nails! My nails get so strong in less than a week! And it began to turn white after 3 weeks of consistent use
> 
> I prefer spinurila (sp?) to chlorella though. weird i know


 

it's not weird  spirulina is excellent too...it gives you energy for days!!


----------



## LushLox (Mar 3, 2010)

catgurl said:


> I am still confused about what people mean by a moisturiser. Is it the same as a leave-in? Or must it be a heavier cream?
> 
> I have come to terms with the fact that my hair hates heavy creams, so no more shea butter, avocado butter, or any other butters!  Every so often I will use AG's Creamy Cafe Latte on my ends when braiding at night but I alternate with 99% pure Aloe gel. On the rest of my hair I will use a leave-in and seal with EVCO and Camellia oil.



Just to confuse matters a leave-in *can* be used as a moisturiser but I tend not to do that really.  I currently use Organics Shea Butter & Tea Tree oil which is nice, it's just the right texture and fortunately easy to find here.  The Herbal Essences Split End cream seems okay, although I'm not totally convinced, the jury's out.

Camellia oil is wonderful - you can't go too wrong with that! 



stellagirl76 said:


> ^^^ Unfortunately there is no hurry about this hair process thing.
> 
> the ones I have seen consistently succeeding are the ones who were just patient. DC'd once a week and did minimum manipulation like Vestaluv and that girl from yesterday (patience pays off thread).
> 
> ...



Yeah I've seen Pamera around Fotki - her hair is beautiful - is she a member here? I don't recall seeing her! Vestaluv I know is a member here - such inspirational progress!!



stellagirl76 said:


> And notice how she didn't use any real expensive products to get there...
> 
> Now do you understand why i need that steamer in my life
> 
> ...



I love nunaavane, she's got such a nice personality! I've been following her progress - her hair has come on wonderfully!


----------



## TemiLnd (Mar 3, 2010)

I hope to be able to help in this department soon. I have brought products back from the US for some ladies before but te weight allowance has been reduced so I can't do that anymore. BUT i will keep you all posted on this...
BTW - London is gona meet up so check the Meetup Forum. 
xxx


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 3, 2010)

BTW Ladies forgot to add that I sell MAC pigment samples.  I have a relatively decent collection of about 15/16 pigments.  I will never get through them in a lifetime so am selling them in this thread:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=421084&highlight=

I also have some more pics in my Fotki (no pw needed).

Let me know if you are interested!  

Tis all !


----------



## catgurl (Mar 3, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> * WHOLESALE PRICED WIGS - ROCKEY TRADING
> *
> *BTW Ladies I will be ordering from this wig site at the end of the week but do not want to spend $200 all by myself?
> 
> ...




This thread is on fire!  I can't believe how much I missed being out most of the day!

Stella don't order without me. I am new to the whole wig PS but lurking on the half-wig has got me convinced.  I'm out most of Friday but will but will PM you tomorrow.

Shattered going to bed now.  Will have to catch up on the thread tomorrow.


----------



## LushLox (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes indeed this is a great thread - thanks for starting it Rose!  

Does anyone use SAA (Silk Amino Acids)? I would love to incorporate these into my DC's but it seems like once again we can't buy them here.  I'm hoping one of you can tell me otherwise!!


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Mar 4, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Yes indeed this is a great thread - thanks for starting it Rose!
> 
> Does anyone use SAA (Silk Amino Acids)? I would love to incorporate these into my DC's but it seems like once again we can't buy them here.  I'm hoping one of you can tell me otherwise!!


 

yes, we sure can get it in UK.
I have been buying mine from here for a few years:
http://www.ofasimplenature.webeden.co.uk/


----------



## diamsdesiles (Mar 4, 2010)

Rose1 said:


> Doesn't it annoy you that whenever products are mentioned on LCHF that you can't buy it here in the UK or other parts of Europe? You US ladies are so lucky, you have everything! I know that I have a lot of hair products which I will use up, but there's no harm in having more is there?  Just me thinking out aloud!


 
Hi, Yes it's true.
I live in France and 5 months ago I decided to sell american products.
I sell Aphogee, Chi, Nu Gro, doo Gro, black castor oil....
I already have many customers
For those who live near by Paris, I give the products in hands for the others I send them (I have customers in Belgium, Italy...)
So if you are interested, just send me a PM and I'll tell you more!


----------



## catgurl (Mar 4, 2010)

We seriously need our own forum.  Its getting hard to track all the good tips in here!

Okay, I'm caught up. 

Can't believe Sam's Hair Studio is like 10min walking distance for me! Thank you!

You can also get JBCO from Akua at Sheabutter Cottage:
http://www.akuawood.co.uk/product.php?productid=124&cat=6&page=1

She is lovely and has many other good products. I haven't tried JBCO yet...I heard it has a strong smell I need my products to smell good!

Lastly, DO NOT BUY from GMBShair.com! They have the worst customer service and ridiculous terms!  I am going to post a detailed description/rant in the Vendors forum. I am too thru!


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 4, 2010)

Btw way Wig ladies please let me have your orders by this weekend.

Thanks !!!

*ETA:  *BTW Ladies I am going to start a *"EU LADIES SAMPLE GIVING THREAD"* in the product and exchange forum.  Just to give you all the heads uo but if you are sending samples to the EU use Royal Mail Air Mail Small Packets program it costs about 2 GBP .  I sent some pigment samples to an LHCH'er and she got them in the US in 1 WEEK


----------



## Nameless (Mar 4, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> BTW Ladies I am going to start a *"EU LADIES SAMPLE GIVING THREAD"* in the product and exchange forum. Just to give you all the heads uo but if you are sending samples to the EU use Royal Mail Air Mail Small Packets program it costs about 2GB. I sent some pigment samples to an LHCH'er and she got them in the US in 1 WEEK


 
I've started a UK convo thread where we can chat about non hair things and get to know each other.
The UK Conversation Thread


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 4, 2010)

Just got a very delicious smelling package  !!!

My Fragrance oils !!!   

They smell gorgeous.... now to decide which one to add to my oil concoction....


----------



## Sunrise (Mar 4, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Just got a very delicious smelling package  !!!
> 
> My Fragrance oils !!!
> 
> They smell gorgeous.... now to decide which one to add to my oil concoction....




Which ones did yer get?

Let us know how it all goes.


----------



## Pooks (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for starting this thread OP, there's some great info being shared.  My condolences to all the resident PJs


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 4, 2010)

VeePickni said:


> Thanks for starting this thread OP, there's some great info being shared. *My condolences to all the resident PJs *



   





Sunrise said:


> Which ones did yer get?
> 
> Let us know how it all goes.




Will do I got about 17 10ml samples so it will take me a while to work out which ones I like and then to make a blend I like to go into my oil concoction....


----------



## Pooks (Mar 4, 2010)

spoogeywoogey said:


> http://www.viewpointdirect.co.uk/hercules-large-magic-star-detangling-comb-1120-p.asp
> 
> Got the Hercules-Sagemann Magic Star seamless comb from here. QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## shopgalore (Mar 4, 2010)

Stellagirl76 kindly posted it - http://public.fotki.com/vestaluv1/


----------



## Pooks (Mar 4, 2010)

shopgalore said:


> Stellagirl76 kindly posted it - http://public.fotki.com/vestaluv1/


 
Didn't read all the responses.. cheers luv

ETA:  Yeah I think I've seen her hair before, she's made some great progress.


----------



## Pooks (Mar 4, 2010)

Alright I'm backin outta here for now, nobody go posting any really great information about products I'm secretly dyyyyying to purchase, okay?


----------



## Mimi22 (Mar 4, 2010)

Has anyone tried the Aubrey organics white camellia conditioner as yet?? 

 Stella I know u must have!


----------



## LushLox (Mar 4, 2010)

Blaque*Angel said:


> yes, we sure can get it in UK.
> I have been buying mine from here for a few years:
> http://www.ofasimplenature.webeden.co.uk/


 
Ohhh you are a darling - thanks very much! 



Mimi22 said:


> Has anyone tried the Aubrey organics white camellia conditioner as yet??
> 
> Stella I know u must have!


 
Yep I have - it is a HOT conditioner!  After I've steamed the tangles literally drop out.  There are not many conditioners that I've used that can do that - it's good!  I really must buy AO GPB too, I haven't got around to it yet!


----------



## catgurl (Mar 4, 2010)

Mimi22 said:


> Has anyone tried the Aubrey organics white camellia conditioner as yet??
> 
> Stella I know u must have!



Meee! I like it much better than AO HSR. Although, now that I've found pure Camellia Oil I will try adding it to other (i.e. cheaper) condish and see if I get the same or better results


I've been working my way through most of AO condish. AO GPB is great for a balancing condish. Jojoba and Aloe is waiting on my shelf.


----------



## Jaffa (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow this thread is great!

AO white camelia - it is brilliant.  Used it for the first time when i took down my braids, put the conditioner on then shower cap, went to bed, The tangles slipped out almost effortlessly and my hair was so soft and conditioned - try it, you wont be disappointed


----------



## Pooks (Mar 4, 2010)

Really loved the results from AO White Camellia, my hair was smooth and laid down with ease but I'm not in love with the scent - I still like the HSR a little better, but that's personal preference - it just seems a little creamier.


----------



## catgurl (Mar 4, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Will do I got about 17 10ml samples so it will take me a while to work out which ones I like and then to make a blend I like to go into my oil concoction....



Where did you order your scents from?  I am still working through my 15 samples but I am keeping a list of other vendors for the future lol!


----------



## catgurl (Mar 4, 2010)

VeePickni said:


> spoogeywoogey said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.viewpointdirect.co.uk/hercules-large-magic-star-detangling-comb-1120-p.asp
> ...


----------



## shopgalore (Mar 4, 2010)

I also like AOHSR and AOWC. I have not tried GBP. I have decided to put my hair in cornrows for 2 weeks, just so I can stop touching it!! Since I started this HHJ, my hair has become touchable and softer. 

Will carry on DCing and Steaming twice a week with the cornrows still in!!I hope I DONT get matted hair!Lol!


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 4, 2010)

:yah:  My MEGA TEK arrived today 




Mimi22 said:


> Has anyone tried the Aubrey organics white camellia conditioner as yet??
> 
> Stella I know u must have!



Funnily enough this is one of the few things I have not tried yet!!!   






Cream Tee said:


> Yep I have - it is a HOT conditioner!  After I've steamed the tangles literally drop out.  There are not many conditioners that I've used that can do that - it's good!  I really must buy AO GPB too, I haven't got around to it yet!





Jaffa said:


> Wow this thread is great!
> 
> AO white camelia - it is brilliant.  Used it for the first time when i took down my braids, put the conditioner on then shower cap, went to bed, The tangles slipped out almost effortlessly and my hair was so soft and conditioned - try it, you wont be disappointed





VeePickni said:


> Really loved the results from AO White Camellia, my hair was smooth and laid down with ease but I'm not in love with the scent - I still like the HSR a little better, but that's personal preference - it just seems a little creamier.





shopgalore said:


> I also like AOHSR and AOWC. I have not tried GBP. I have decided to put my hair in cornrows for 2 weeks, just so I can stop touching it!! Since I started this HHJ, my hair has become touchable and softer.
> 
> Will carry on DCing and Steaming twice a week with the cornrows still in!!I hope I get matted hair!Lol!




Must try this AO stuff.  Also I am ordering my steamer today.  I tried to get the guy to give me a discount but he said that he couldn't do that just for one steamer. 




catgurl said:


> Where did you order your scents from? I am still working through my 15 samples but I am keeping a list of other vendors for the future lol!



I used one of the links shopgalore left in the thread above.  They were about 1.50 each I think (or maybe cheaper).


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 4, 2010)

Ladies I just wanted you know that I have the resin seamless combs (not bone) and I paid all of 2 pounds for mine from a shop in Dalston.  They also have different cuts of combs so I will prob go back.  I will take pictures to show you all.


----------



## Mimi22 (Mar 4, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Ladies I just wanted you know that I have the resin seamless combs (not bone) and I paid all of 2 pounds for mine from a shop in Dalston.  They also have different cuts of combs so I will prob go back.  I will take pictures to show you all.



are there any large detangling ones?


----------



## Nameless (Mar 4, 2010)

Is it me or does it seem like the Sally's in the UK is different to the one in America. The ladies talk about Sally's like it's a magical place but when I go to the London ones it's a different story. I went to both the ones in Wembley and Harrow and all the staff were a bit rude and unhelpful. Plus the London Sally's don't seem to have as many items as the US Sally's has.


----------



## catgurl (Mar 4, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Ladies I just wanted you know that I have the resin seamless combs (not bone) and I paid all of 2 pounds for mine from a shop in Dalston.  They also have different cuts of combs so I will prob go back.  I will take pictures to show you all.



Yes, please.  That new thread about seamless combs is making me think I should be more diligent.



Gabrielle.A said:


> Is it me or does it seem like the Sally's in the UK is different to the one in America. The ladies talk about Sally's like it's a magical place but when I go to the London ones it's a different story. I went to both the ones in Wembley and Harrow and all the staff were a bit rude and unhelpful. Plus the London Sally's don't seem to have as many items as the US Sally's has.



Its not you. I've only been to the one on Shaftsbury Ave in Central London, but its disappointing to say the least. The shelves are always half empty. The staff are surly. I never see any products that I want and I can find better versions of the tools online.  

The Sally's where my mom lives in small town Michigan, has EVERYTHING.  The prices for tools are very cheap and the staff are helpful and friendly.  Go figure.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 4, 2010)

Mimi22 said:


> are there any large detangling ones?



I most definitely will. 

ETA:  This is the one I have












I have also found these on www.amazon.co.uk


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Waves-Bone-...27?ie=UTF8&s=drugstore&qid=1267731612&sr=8-27


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Jumbo-Bone-...25?ie=UTF8&s=drugstore&qid=1267731612&sr=8-25


----------



## Rose1 (Mar 4, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Bring back some bottles rose in your suitcase....... you will defo have some customers when you get back !!!


 


Blaque*Angel said:


> i agree..


 
Now that BA and other airlines are starting to charge for a second suitcase (£40 KMT), I'm travelling light.  As bad as Air Jamaica was, it was 32kg per case not no stingy 23kg.  I can't even get away with carrying extra bottles of JBCO in my hand luggage because of the 100ml liquid restrictons. KMT


----------



## LushLox (Mar 4, 2010)

Anyone going to the Afro Hair & Beauty show at the Business Design Centre at the end of May? Too bad it's not being held in the week as I could have just strolled in after work!  I don't normally go to these type of events but I'm just thinking if I can get a few bargains! 

I'm looking for a large barrel tongs so I might wait until then to buy it if I decide to go. :scratchch  £12 is a bit of a teef for the tickets though.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 4, 2010)

Ladies these are the bone combs I am thinking of getting on eBay:


http://shop.ebay.co.uk/hairsense/m....sid=p3911.m270.l1313&_odkw=&_osacat=0&bkBtn=1


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 4, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> :scratchch  £12 is a bit of a teef for the tickets though.




£12 - Just ridiculous !!!


----------



## LushLox (Mar 4, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> £12 - Just ridiculous !!!




There's a buy one ticket, get one free offer on the website, so if I go with a friend we can at least share the cost - £12 though!!


----------



## shopgalore (Mar 4, 2010)

I dont think I will go, I would love to go to one in the USA though!


----------



## Sunrise (Mar 4, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Anyone going to the Afro Hair & Beauty show at the *Business Design Centre* at the end of May? Too bad it's not being held in the week as I could have just strolled in after work!  I don't normally go to these type of events but I'm just thinking if I can get a few bargains!
> 
> I'm looking for a large barrel tongs so I might wait until then to buy it if I decide to go. :scratchch  £12 is a bit of a teef for the tickets though.



How come they knocked it back to Islington?  Anyone know?


----------



## shopgalore (Mar 4, 2010)

Maybe Ally Pally was too pricey and Business Design is easier to fill?? To be honest, Ally Pally can be a bit of a nightmare to work with imo.


----------



## Jaffa (Mar 4, 2010)

I went last year - first time in a few years and it was a huge waste of time and money.  There were very few exhibitors -no new products or anything worthwhile - I was ready to leave after 15 mins. The place was sparse - none of the vibe from previous shows.
Maybe this year will be better being a smaller venue.  There is so much we could be showcasing at these type of events (fashion, jewelry, food, artwork etc..)I just hope the organisers buck up their ideas as £12 is a lot to ask.
Personally I would like a steamer and to get some BKT products/a demo etc..


----------



## Pooks (Mar 5, 2010)

Just in case ya'll didn't know, and before Stella rats me out  some Qhemet Biologics products are available from Adornment 365 hair salon in Morleys, Brixton.  Happy Stella??


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 5, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> There's a buy one ticket, get one free offer on the website, so if I go with a friend we can at least share the cost - £12 though!!



Cream Tee let me know if you wanna go we can split the 12 quid  




Sunrise said:


> How come they knocked it back to Islington?  Anyone know?



Cos Islington is cool


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 5, 2010)

PJ's LOOK AWAY NOW


PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT FOR LONDON LADIES

Big mouth Stella has just found out that you can get Qhemet Biologics in a Salon in Brixton called Adornement (in Morley's).  However there is a "waiting list" .  But they seem quite nice at the Salon  

They also sell the AO range.  

PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT OVER


----------



## Nameless (Mar 5, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> PJ's LOOK AWAY NOW
> 
> 
> PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT FOR LONDON LADIES
> ...


 
I'm not a PJ so I don't know but what are the benefits of Qhemet Biologics? Would they work on relaxed hair.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 5, 2010)

Gabrielle.A said:


> I'm not a PJ so I don't know but what are the benefits of Qhemet Biologics? Would they work on relaxed hair.




I should think so.  Its a pretty loved product with the US ladies.  Apparently the best thing in their line up is the mositurisers....

check out the webbies site:

http://www.qhemetbiologics.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=20


----------



## Pooks (Mar 5, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> PJ's LOOK AWAY NOW
> 
> 
> PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT FOR LONDON LADIES
> ...


 
Adornment 365.  They also sell some Taliah Waajid stuff, and their own range of oils, etc.  They do some excellent canerow and loc styles. I was sad I wasn't there for a hairstyle when I went to pick up my stuff.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 5, 2010)

VeePickni said:


> Adornment 365.  They also sell some Taliah Waajid stuff, and their own range of oils, etc.  They do some excellent canerow and loc styles. I was jealous I wasn't there for a hairstyle when I went to pick up my stuff.




Vee what do you think of the Taliah Waajid stuff?  Have you tried any of it?  If so which bits do you recommend?

BTW Ladies I am thinking of skimming this thread and making an EU ladies "sticky" based on all the juicy information here we pay our six fiddy too so we deserve the same benefits !!!


----------



## Pooks (Mar 5, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Vee what do you think of the Taliah Waajid stuff? Have you tried any of it? If so which bits do you recommend?


 
My 1st and only experience with Taliah Waajid was that I picked up some Protective Mist Bodifier in Adornment (the Medicated formula though).

Didn't realise it had propylene glycol in it so I took it back.  I've heard alot of naturals raving about it though...


----------



## Nameless (Mar 5, 2010)

I bought the Taliah Waajid clarifying shampoo. It did nothing for my relaxed hair and didn't foam up. But when I used it on both my sister's natural hair, it worked well.


----------



## shopgalore (Mar 5, 2010)

Plus for me I know by the time this Afro show rolls around, my hair will NOT be on point and I dont want to look like a mess in a sea of beautiful heads


----------



## Mimi22 (Mar 5, 2010)

I really love Qhemet AOHC. I have the Burdock root cream, but I really prefer the alma.  

Have u tried Origins rich rewards intensive treatment? Lawd! It's smells so good and  my hair stays so soooooffft!!!!


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 5, 2010)

PJ's and ELECTRICAL WH*RES LOOK AWAY AGAIN


Steamer options in UK (apart from Aphrodite):


*Option A*
http://www.salonlines.com/hair-steamer_367_prod.php

*Option B
*http://www.salonbeautyproducts.co.uk...0f6ec3476aa1cd

ETA:  Option B is apparently made by the same company as the Salons R US models


----------



## Nameless (Mar 5, 2010)

You're the best stellagirl76. Now I don't have to buy a professional one for £300+


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 5, 2010)

Gabrielle.A said:


> You're the best stellagirl76. Now I don't have to buy a professional one for £300+




You're welcome !


----------



## LushLox (Mar 5, 2010)

Mimi22 said:


> I really love Qhemet AOHC. I have the Burdock root cream, but I really prefer the alma.
> 
> Have u tried *Origins rich rewards intensive treatment*? Lawd! It's smells so good and  my hair stays so soooooffft!!!!




Yeah it's beautiful, the scent is simply divine!


----------



## spoogeywoogey (Mar 5, 2010)

Gabrielle.A said:


> Is it me or does it seem like the Sally's in the UK is different to the one in America. The ladies talk about Sally's like it's a magical place but when I go to the London ones it's a different story. I went to both the ones in Wembley and Harrow and all the staff were a bit rude and unhelpful. Plus the London Sally's don't seem to have as many items as the US Sally's has.



No it's definitely not you... Sallys internationally does not have the full line of products for whatever reason. They need to rectify this problem because they would make so much more money if they did.  It's really sad. Thankfully the staff in Cardiff are friendly.


----------



## spoogeywoogey (Mar 5, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Ladies these are the bone combs I am thinking of getting on eBay:
> 
> 
> http://shop.ebay.co.uk/hairsense/m....sid=p3911.m270.l1313&_odkw=&_osacat=0&bkBtn=1



Had something like this when I was back home in Jamaica. Was a pretty good comb. Don't know why I didn't carry it with me.  The ones from amazon that you posted look like the "bone" combs that I keep seeing in beauty supply stores but aren't real bone combs. They look too light in colour to be true bone combs. Be careful.


----------



## Mimi22 (Mar 5, 2010)

I got my Anita Grant samples today.

I jus had a hair orgasm using the Organic Kelp and Ylang Babassu shampoo bar! WOWOWOWOWOWOWWWOWOWOWWWW!! My hair feels so smooth and supple! LIKE OH EM GEE! LOL....


----------



## LushLox (Mar 6, 2010)

spoogeywoogey said:


> Had something like this when I was back home in Jamaica. Was a pretty good comb. Don't know why I didn't carry it with me.  The ones from amazon that you posted look like the "bone" combs that I keep seeing in beauty supply stores but aren't real bone combs. They look too light in colour to be true bone combs. Be careful.




Hmm yes a poster on another thread is saying that it is not a true bone comb too http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=10224622&postcount=40

But as Nonie as said perhaps all you really need is a good seamless comb anyway!


----------



## spoogeywoogey (Mar 6, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Hmm yes a poster on another thread is saying that it is not a true bone comb too http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=10224622&postcount=40
> 
> But as Nonie as said perhaps all you really need is a good seamless comb anyway!



Yeah... wasn't being so technical... lol... I remember when I first started out I bought a similar "bone" comb without really looking at it. Only to go home and see that it was a seamed comb that was advertised as "bone" comb. That's why I am now a bit wary.


----------



## RUBY (Mar 6, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> £12 - Just ridiculous !!!


 
wow, prices must have gone up, because I thought it was £10 for the monday or you could get buy one get one free for the sunday.

Plus the last year I went, the other side of the hall was closed so they had less stalls


----------



## Rose1 (Mar 6, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> PJ's and ELECTRICAL WH*RES LOOK AWAY AGAIN
> 
> 
> Steamer options in UK (apart from Aphrodite):
> ...


 

Thanks for posting the links Stellagirl. I was thinking of getting a conditioning cap but I'm now considering a steamer. My hairdresser charges £20 to steam, I usually steam every two to three weeks. If I had my own steamer I'd DC at least once a week and in the long run the steamer would pay for itself. Also no waiting in the hairdressers. How annoying is it when you make an apppointment and and when you get to the salon the hairdresser hasn't even arrived and when you call her mobile she says she's still at home and should be at the shop in about 45 mins - 1 hour. She then turns up skinning up her teeth and does not apologise for keeping you waiting, and then says she needs to have breakfast before she starts your hair! But she does do good hair!  Ok, rant over, I feel better now.

Has anyone used option B or ordered from Salon Beauty products before?

This thread is not good for my purse, but I can only blame myself for starting it!


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 6, 2010)

which one of you bishes bought my steamer on eBay 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140388659532&autorefresh=true

Oh well back to the drawing board now


----------



## Rose1 (Mar 6, 2010)

East London Ladies - As well as selling products for black hair, Asda in Leyton also sells Vatika and other Indian hair care products.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 6, 2010)

Rose1 said:


> East London Ladies - As well as selling products for black hair, Asda in Leyton also sells Vatika and other Indian hair care products.



Rose where do you get your suave from?


----------



## shopgalore (Mar 6, 2010)

Rose1 said:


> East London Ladies - As well as selling products for black hair, Asda in Leyton also sells Vatika and other Indian hair care products.




Thanks I realised that about 2 weeks ago, I got the Vatika and about 3 other hair oils, some coconut oils and mustard oil (have no idea why on that one!lol)


----------



## Rose1 (Mar 6, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Rose where do you get your suave from?


 
From Jamaica.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 6, 2010)

Rose1 said:


> From Jamaica.




as I expected ....*sigh*


----------



## Rose1 (Mar 6, 2010)

Another one for the East London ladies - Applejacks Health Shop in Stratford shopping centre sells, Aubrey Organics, Avalon Organics, Jason, Dr Bronner and also 100% pure shea butter and coconut oil.  They sell other products for hair but I can't remember what they are.

Applejacks have a website where you can buy products but it is very limited and does not sell any of the above.

http://www.applejacks.co.uk/


----------



## Rose1 (Mar 6, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> as I expected ....*sigh*


 
Sorry!  All I bought back hairwise from JA was JBCO and one bottle of Suave tropical coconut conditioner.  I've only used it once, but intend to add some kind of oil and EO to it to dc my hair now that I have kinky twists in.


----------



## Rose1 (Mar 6, 2010)

shopgalore said:


> Thanks I realised that about 2 weeks ago, I got the Vatika and about 3 other hair oils, some coconut oils and mustard oil (have no idea why on that one!lol)


 
Asda have been selling indian hair products for a good while, but I forgot to post it here.  I have not tried any of them.  What would you rec, not that I need any more haor products.

Mustard oil in hair?  I'm not sure about that one.


----------



## swalker31 (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm not in the UK, but there used to a beauty company that I used to order from here in the US and it was called CCB-Paris.  I loved their skin care & body care line. My heart sank when they chose to no longer offer their products to the states any longer.  So if any of you want to do a trade off, I'm definitely game, I send products to you and you can send products to me.  PM if anyone is interested.


----------



## Mimi22 (Mar 6, 2010)

Sigh....I love this thread. Tis' all


----------



## Sunrise (Mar 6, 2010)

swalker31 said:


> I'm not in the UK, but there used to a beauty company that I used to order from here in the US and it was called CCB-Paris.  I loved their skin care & body care line. My heart sank when they chose to no longer offer their products to the states any longer.  So if any of you want to do a trade off, I'm definitely game, I send products to you and you can send products to me.  PM if anyone is interested.



Thanks Swalker31

How did you order?  I found this site but it is not in English.

A bit of news for you UK girlies.  Victoria Secret and Bath & Body Works should be opening a store in Central London sometime this year!

I can't flippin wait!


----------



## Mimi22 (Mar 6, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> Thanks Swalker31
> 
> How did you order?  I found this site but it is not in English.
> 
> ...




I love Bath & Body works! mmmmm!!! I'm keeping an eye out - Thanks missy


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Mar 7, 2010)

Rose1 said:


> East London Ladies - As well as selling products for black hair, Asda in Leyton also sells Vatika and other Indian hair care products.


 #

*All *ASDA stores nationwide now sell indian products for A very good price too...


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Mar 7, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> Thanks Swalker31
> 
> How did you order? I found this site but it is not in English.
> 
> ...


 
On this note, I guess I will put myself on blast 
I sell natural body spray's and oils that are wayyyy better than BBW and VS.
I used to be a BBW/VS Junkie but not anymore!

The fragrances I sell are all natural and organic, no alcohol, no dangerous chemicals etc.
Duplications of designer fragrances also.
It is early days, But I am doing well locally.

My perfume maker is based in USA, She has been making natural perfumes for 20 years.

My best sellers include: Pink Sugar, Flower Bomb, Angel..Bath and Body Works and Victoria Secrets Duplications.

Baked Vanilla, Cookie Dough...Almond Coconut, etc etc..

I will be opening a website in several weeks and will let you ladies know when I do. 

The thing about these fragrance oils is they are so....potent, you spray in the morning and when you take a shower at night you smell the fragrance lifting off you 

The introductory price is very reasonable too


----------



## LushLox (Mar 7, 2010)

Sounds good Blaque, keeps us informed! I'll be more than happy to support BW women in their business endeavours, especially ladies in this forum!

I've noticed Boots trying to tap into the market and start selling a few black hair products, better late than never I suppose.


----------



## Rose1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Sounds good Blaque, keeps us informed! I'll be more than happy to support BW women in their business endeavours, especially ladies in this forum!
> 
> I've noticed Boots trying to tap into the market and start selling a few black hair products, better late than never I suppose.


 
Yeah, I noticed the large Boots near Bond Street station selling ORS and Dark & Lovely last week.  Some of their shops in so called ethnic areas have been doing this for a while.  Although not as cheap as some of the hair shops.

I noticed a few years ago that some Superdrugs stores were even selling weaves.  I think the brand they were selling was Sleek.  I had to do a double take!


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 7, 2010)

I really need to get on to building that UK/ EU Sticky .... there is so much juicy info in this thread. 

Love all of you EU/UK sistas tis all..... 

Thank you for sending a PJ to heaven


----------



## Pooks (Mar 7, 2010)

Blaque*Angel said:


> On this note, I guess I will put myself on blast
> I sell natural body spray's and oils that are wayyyy better than BBW and VS.
> I used to be a BBW/VS Junkie but not anymore!
> 
> ...


 
Yay B*A!! Go girl!  I can't wait to buy some ALL-NATURAL fragrance!


----------



## Pooks (Mar 8, 2010)

spoogeywoogey said:


> http://www.viewpointdirect.co.uk/hercules-large-magic-star-detangling-comb-1120-p.asp
> 
> Got the Hercules-Sagemann Magic Star seamless comb from here.


 
I got my comb on Friday, love it!! Thanks again *spoogeywoogey*!


----------



## catgurl (Mar 8, 2010)

Ah ha! Vee! You are one of the ones who bought up all their combs!

I mean those combs were gone in a couple hours! I went to the site, left the house, came back and they were out of stock! Lol! 

That's okay I can wait til their new shipment comes in! They better order a lot! 

BTW, ladies I have listed some things in the Sample giving thread as well as a Outre Quick Ponytail in French Wave in the Hair Products Exchange forum


----------



## Pooks (Mar 8, 2010)

You don't know how long I have been wanting one of those big Magic Star combs girl!  I managed to get a Jilbere comb when I last visited the US, but one of the little balls at the end came off, and so I haven't been too eager to use them.  I am getting my tools game down pat, you better believe I am not spending all the time I do detangling with my fingers before I put a comb in only to have the comb rip out hairs, no siree!

I took down a full head of mini twists yesterday, and after finger detangling, and removing sheds with my Denman D41, I put some big twists in.  About 4 hours later, I used the Magic Star before I put canerows in the back of my hair.  I love this comb!


----------



## Sunrise (Mar 8, 2010)

Some more sites for you PJers! 

Ironsun Organics sells White Camellia shampoo and conditioner among other things.

Pretty Curls sells natural products for skin and hair.

For the German Ladies, Lexies Curls for products such as Curls, Mixed Chicks and Jessicurls.

British Curlies for your Miss Jessie, Curl Junkie, Curls, Mixed Chicks and Curl Junkie.


----------



## g.lo (Mar 8, 2010)

hi ladies,

just wondering if anyone has an alternative to jane carter nourish and shine? or if knows where to buy in Uk or Europe!

thanks!


----------



## Sunrise (Mar 8, 2010)

g.lo said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> just wondering if anyone has an alternative to jane carter nourish and shine? or if knows where to buy in Uk or Europe!
> 
> thanks!



Hiya g.lo.

I haven't used it before.  Based on my (very quick) research would be Anita Grant's Creamy Cafe Latte.  Just in case you are worried about the price, she do samples.

Hope this helps


----------



## MummysGirl (Mar 8, 2010)

this!


----------



## g.lo (Mar 8, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> Hiya g.lo.
> 
> I haven't used it before.  Based on my (very quick) research would be Anita Grant's Creamy Cafe Latte.  Just in case you are worried about the price, she do samples.
> 
> Hope this helps



ooooHHHH, that's sound yummy and i will give it a try, love the list of ingredients!!!! thanks a lot!!!!

gaby


----------



## g.lo (Mar 8, 2010)

MummysGirl said:


> this!



sorry don't get that!!!


----------



## Nameless (Mar 8, 2010)

Have any of you guys used Pantene Relaxed and Natural Deep Conditioning Mask and then moved onto something better? If so, what was the name of the new conditoner and where did you get it?
It's just that I use Pantene R&N but that's the only DC that I know and I want to try a new one with lots of slip but I'm not sure which ones to try.


----------



## catgurl (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi Gabrielle,

I've never used the Pantene PC but Just yesterday I used the *Moisturising & Growth Stimulating Deep Conditioner* from Revive. I have been trying out DCs for a long time and this is great. I like that it includes a lot of Aruvedic herbs that I've been wanting to try without the mess.

The consistancy is very thick, creamy, almost spongy.  The scent is fresh clean, and very light (which I like because it doesn't interfere with my other scents). My hair is soooo soft today I have serious HIH syndrome!

I posted the link before but it buried deep in this thread. Here it is again.

http://www.reviveholisticbeauty.com/page29.htm


----------



## Rose1 (Mar 8, 2010)

Has anyone ordered hair extensions from this website? http://www.realhairexclusive.com/shop?lang=EN I'm loving the curly kinky and the curly kinki afro.  I was thinking of staying away from weaves and just have kinky twist with extensions while I stretch/transition (not sure which yet, depends on the condition of my hair over the next few months.) until I saw this website which was posted in this thread http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=451104

Or can anyone suggest a good quality brand available in the UK which has the equivilant type of hair.

Feedback would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 8, 2010)

LOVE THIS THREAD ......  





Sunrise said:


> Some more sites for you PJers!
> 
> Ironsun Organics sells White Camellia shampoo and conditioner among other things.
> 
> ...





Sunrise said:


> Hiya g.lo.
> 
> I haven't used it before.  Based on my (very quick) research would be Anita Grant's Creamy Cafe Latte.  Just in case you are worried about the price, she do samples.
> 
> Hope this helps




SUNRISE you are my new best friend   :2cool:



Gabrielle.A said:


> Have any of you guys used Pantene Relaxed and Natural Deep Conditioning Mask and then moved onto something better? If so, what was the name of the new conditoner and where did you get it?
> It's just that I use Pantene R&N but that's the only DC that I know and I want to try a new one with lots of slip but I'm not sure which ones to try.




I   ORS replenishing conditioner.  If you want me to send you a sample Gabrielle Just let me know.

My other loves are Motions CRP and Motions silk protein treatment.

Let me know if you want samples of all three 





Rose1 said:


> Has anyone ordered hair extensions from this website? http://www.realhairexclusive.com/shop?lang=EN I'm loving the curly kinky and the curly kinki afro.  I was thinking of staying away from weaves and just have kinky twist with extensions while I stretch/transition (not sure which yet, depends on the condition of my hair over the next few months.) until I saw this website which was posted in this thread http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=451104
> 
> Or can anyone suggest a good quality brand available in the UK which has the equivilant type of hair.
> 
> ...



I have spoken to Ediese at great length about their hair and Ediese says do not get the most kinki afro one bc its VERY dry, tangles and is  A LOT of work.  She however has used the Kinky curly and really liked it.  Look through her profile and you will see she started a whole thread on the Kinky Curly.

I suppose a UK equivalent would be Goddess Remi Kinky Curly textured hair (can't remember the name).  If you look in the "Weave it up 2010" thread you will see I posted pictures of it there.

HTH's


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 8, 2010)

BTW this thread has made me realised just how many options WE DO HAVE in the UK.  I like glasses that are half full !!!


----------



## catgurl (Mar 8, 2010)

co-sign on AG's Creamy Cafe Latte.

I use it on my ends when twisting or braiding. Moisturises and holds well without greasy or sticky feeling. Fab!

I've tried a lot of AG's products and CCL is only one I've added to my staples. And the scent is divine!


----------



## Sunrise (Mar 8, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> SUNRISE you are my new best friend   :2cool:




Aaaawwwww! 

You know you will  after all the money you spent on those sites in my post. Then, you'll:hardslap: me and  me.  Joking!


----------



## LushLox (Mar 8, 2010)

Anita Grant products are superb, especially for natural hair.  I've bought a lot of her stuff from the oils, butters and shampoo bars.  They are a joy to use, but more geared to natural which is fine as I use them for my children too. I would really like to try the Rhassoul conditioner....

Gabrielle I started out using Pantene's Relaxed & Natural, it is a good conditioner but if you want a better one at the same price point I would recommend Silk Element Mega Silk Moisturising Treatment, it's very good quality for the cost; slip all day long!


----------



## Nameless (Mar 8, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> I  ORS replenishing conditioner. If you want me to send you a sample Gabrielle Just let me know.
> 
> My other loves are Motions CRP and Motions silk protein treatment.
> 
> Let me know if you want samples of all three


 
I'll give the Motions a pass but I'm interested in the ORS. But one question, isn't it a protein DC? I'm after a moisturising DC.



Cream Tee said:


> Gabrielle I started out using Pantene's Relaxed & Natural, it is a good conditioner but if you want a better one at the same price point I would recommend Silk Element Mega Silk Moisturising Treatment, it's very good quality for the cost; slip all day long!


 
How much does it cost? Pantene R&N costs £5.99 so I'm looking for a DC that's around that price.


----------



## spoogeywoogey (Mar 8, 2010)

VeePickni said:


> I got my comb on Friday, love it!! Thanks again *spoogeywoogey*!




You are most welcome  Glad you're enjoying the comb. It has certainly made a HUGE difference in my life....


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 8, 2010)

Sunrise I just wanted to say thank you again....

I love this site:

http://store.britishcurlies.co.uk/categories.php?category=Silkskin-Pillowcase

The sell all the following brands:

·[FONT=&quot]  Aubrey Organics [/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]  Batia & Aleeza [/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]  Crown Pride [/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]  Darcy's Botanicals - NEW! [/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]  Kinky-Curly [/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]  Mixed Chicks [/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]  Miss Jessie's [/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]  Silkskin Pillowcase[/FONT]




Ah what's a girl to do but just jump into PJism.......
[FONT=&quot]http://store.britishcurlies.co.uk/categories.php?category=Silkskin-Pillowcase [/FONT]


ETA: Anita Grant and Pretty Curls products look SO LUSH...... 





Sunrise said:


> Some more sites for you PJers!
> 
> Ironsun Organics sells White Camellia shampoo and conditioner among other things.
> 
> ...


----------



## shopgalore (Mar 8, 2010)

spoogeywoogey said:


> You are most welcome  Glad you're enjoying the comb. It has certainly made a HUGE difference in my life....


 

Thanks for posting the link! I am also waiting for them to come back into stock


----------



## LushLox (Mar 8, 2010)

Gabrielle.A said:


> I'll give the Motions a pass but I'm interested in the ORS. But one question, isn't it a protein DC? I'm after a moisturising DC.
> 
> 
> 
> How much does it cost? Pantene R&N costs £5.99 so I'm looking for a DC that's around that price.




It's £4.99 from Sally's. http://www.sallyexpress.com/viewProduct.aspx?pid=373222  If you're going to go into the store to buy it, make sure you pick up the right product as they do a mayonnaise treatment and leave in and they all look exactly the same!


----------



## LushLox (Mar 8, 2010)

I see Law & Order UK is coming back to our screens which means I can drool over Freema's hair - it's so lush!!


----------



## Nameless (Mar 8, 2010)

Sorry to be a pain again but how is the Giovanni Direct Leave In Conditioner? I went onto a website mentioned in this thread that sells the leave in but I'm not 100% sure because I've read different reviews about the product. I'm also looking to use it as a daily moisturiser for my hair.

Currently I use Profectiv Damage Free 2 Phase Leave in Conditioner. It's a liquid leave in.


----------



## catgurl (Mar 8, 2010)

I use the Direct Leave-In but I can only use it on wet or damp hair.  It absorbs very quickly and a little goes a long way.

But on dry hair, it does nothing for me. For use on dry hair I use Darcy Botanicals hair milk. Its creamier and great for dry twisting.

Does anyone know where to get distilled water in London? I am thinking about using Henna and all the sites say to use distilled water.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 8, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> I see Law & Order UK is coming back to our screens which means I can drool over Freema's hair - it's so lush!!



what channel?  Is it on now???

BTW Ladies "STICKY" is complete.

It just took me over an hour.  I will put it up for now and edit it later.  Just thought its more impt to get the information up there.  

PLEASE LEAVE YOUR COMMENTS UNDERNEATH SO THAT THE MODS REALISE WE WANT IT TO BECOME A STICKY.

WE PAY OUR SIX FIDDY TOO....


----------



## Nameless (Mar 8, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> It just took me over an hour. I will put it up for now and edit it later. Just thought its more impt to get the information up there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sorry to if I sound stupid but leave comments where for this to become a sticky? In the thread?


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 8, 2010)

Gabrielle.A said:


> Sorry to if I sound stupid but leave comments where for this to become a sticky? In the thread?



Sorry Gabrielle

should'a been clearer - I mean in the actual sticky when I have finished editing and have posted it.  

I thought it made more sense to post it tomorrow about midday when there will be more EU traffic on the board. 

Let me know what you think?


----------



## Nameless (Mar 8, 2010)

^^^^ Oh ok, I'll do so.


----------



## LushLox (Mar 8, 2010)

catgurl said:


> I use the Direct Leave-In but I can only use it on wet or damp hair.  It absorbs very quickly and a little goes a long way.
> 
> But on dry hair, it does nothing for me. For use on dry hair I use Darcy Botanicals hair milk. Its creamier and great for dry twisting.
> 
> Does anyone know where to get distilled water in London? I am thinking about using Henna and all the sites say to use distilled water.



I buy mine from ebay, but it's not that cheap really! 



stellagirl76 said:


> *what channel?  Is it on now???*
> 
> BTW Ladies "STICKY" is complete.
> 
> ...



No I've just been seeing advertisements for it on ITV1, should be on soon!


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 8, 2010)

YEP Paks sells it but make sure you have transport with you ....


----------



## LushLox (Mar 8, 2010)

^^^Thanks, I didn't think to look in Paks - doh!  I will check them out!


----------



## catgurl (Mar 8, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> what channel?  Is it on now???
> 
> BTW Ladies "STICKY" is complete.
> 
> ...



Thank you Stella! That's fab!

And thanks also to you and CreamTee for the distilled water tips.


----------



## catgurl (Mar 9, 2010)

Have any of you ladies seen this "Roots Only" applicator bottle in the UK?

http://www.rootsonly.com/index.html

Me want.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 9, 2010)

sticky is up ladies....

ETA:  I saw Clarisonic's in SPACE NK yesterday.....


----------



## Pooks (Mar 9, 2010)

Now ya'll got me buying EYL Castor Oil... 

I need to unsubscribe from this super addictive thread!     













I love ya'll really


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 9, 2010)

^^^ Let me know what you think of it VeePickni


----------



## Sunrise (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks Stella for the sticky.  

I'm currently resisting the urge to splurge so, I'm creating a wish list.  As soon as I can, it's on!!!!!!


----------



## pureebony (Mar 9, 2010)

ladies do you know of any decent wig vendors that are not over priced the wig shops in finsbury park are limited to what i have seen online xx


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 9, 2010)

*
pureebony*

Me and catgurl are ordering from rockey trading

www.rockeytrading.com

let me know if you are in....


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 9, 2010)

Ladies just found this AMAZING site for hair dryers and steamers !!!

I already have an REM light-weight hairdryer  and they are FAB - *** the PIBB's (which I will be selling in the Exchange forum for about 60 GBP) to make way for my new steamer.....

I think I will definately buy my steamer from them even though it looks expensive I just trust their Italian Engineering and construction more than the stuff I have seen on eBay.

http://www.directsalonsupplies.co.uk/shop/50/32/index.htm








http://www.longhaircareforum.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=10377614



ETA:  This is the dryer I am selling for 60 pounds :


























Thanks in advance ladies !!!


----------



## pureebony (Mar 9, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> *
> pureebony*
> 
> Me and catgurl are ordering from rockey trading
> ...



just had a look at their wigs....they dont look so good, a bit fake looking, i want to go for something that has that sheen as opposed to shine and that is remi yaky xx


----------



## Mimi22 (Mar 9, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> sticky is up ladies....
> 
> ETA:  I saw Clarisonic's in SPACE NK yesterday.....




I loooooooooove my clarisonic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 9, 2010)

Laydeeeeees I just saw a similar "STICKY" on BHM.......

http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=240581

How do you ladies want to "distill" this information?

ETA:  The beauty of this particular BHM thread is the strength of the hairdresser information.

ETA:  It also confirms the following:

ETA:  *CARUSO ROLLERS INFORMATION FOUND ON BHM*



*

"if you guys are looking for herbal essences 'long term relationship', in the uk its called 'beautiful ends"*


----------



## Nameless (Mar 9, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> *"if you guys are looking for herbal essences 'long term relationship', in the uk its called 'beautiful ends"*


 
Have you used it as a leave in? Now I want to buy it and use it as a leave in and moisturiser. I'm worried because it's creamy and it might be heavy and weigh down my hair.

Geeez, this thread is bringing out the PJ in me. I always thought I had my staple products but WOW!

Which one is better? HE Long Term Relationship/Beautiful Ends or Giovanni Direct Leave In?


----------



## redecouvert (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello ladies. I Am not sure if this was mentionned as I was skimming through the pages. You can also find great products with Anita Grant and Akua Wood
https://anitagrant.com/

http://akuawood.co.uk/


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 9, 2010)

^^^ hi redcouverte - these are in the EU ladies sticky !!!


----------



## catgurl (Mar 9, 2010)

pureebony said:


> just had a look at their wigs....they dont look so good, a bit fake looking, i want to go for something that has that sheen as opposed to shine and that is remi yaky xx



Rocky does have Remi Yaki weave hair:
http://rockeytrading.com/store.cfm?event=showcatalog&catid=93819

Their site isn't organised the best. It takes a lot of browsing and make sure you click on the Afro-American Hair & Wig link and not the ***Wig link. I cross referenced everything with the Hairsisters site (for better images and reviews). They have some of the same stock.

IMHO, buying any hair online is always a risk but at these prices I'm willing to take it!


----------



## catgurl (Mar 9, 2010)

Mimi22 said:


> I loooooooooove my clarisonic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I also found it on ebay, but I'm not telling you ladies where. 

One of the ladies in the 40+ thread recommended this but I am still deciding if its worth it.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 9, 2010)

catgurl said:


> Rocky does have Remi Yaki weave hair:
> http://rockeytrading.com/store.cfm?event=showcatalog&catid=93819
> 
> Their site isn't organised the best. It takes a lot of browsing and make sure you click on the Afro-American Hair & Wig link and not the ***Wig link. I cross referenced everything with the Hairsisters site (for better images and reviews). They have some of the same stock.
> ...




Thanks Catgurl for the input 

Also any doubts please check out muffinismylovers on youtube.  That woman knows her wigs.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 9, 2010)

catgurl said:


> I also found it on ebay, but I'm not telling you ladies where.
> 
> One of the ladies in the 40+ thread recommended this but I am still deciding if its worth it.




PM me catgurl  (wigs.......? )


----------



## Mimi22 (Mar 9, 2010)

I forgot to mention marisposa-imports based in the netherlands

they ship to the UK and all over the EU

Link:

http://www.mariposa-import.eu/

ETA: LHCF member Velvet has a online store: http://www.afrohairsecrets.dk/


----------



## LushLox (Mar 9, 2010)

I've got a bootleg Clarisonic, but it's died now, so I'm going to need to upgrade it, I've seen that they're selling them now over here on their UK website...

Not sure whether anyone is interested in Curlformers but there is a european seller here: http://www.doeli.com/Webwinkel-Category-122602/Products-Curlformers.html


----------



## catgurl (Mar 9, 2010)

Curlformers main site now ships to UK too:

http://www.curlformers.com/

I bought two sets


----------



## Nameless (Mar 9, 2010)

Cream Tee, I bought the Silk Element MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment today. I'm going to use it on Thursday but I just have one question. Do you follow the directions exactly as it says on the container (put it on for 5-7 minutes) or do you DC under heat for longer. (I normally do it for 45-60 minutes with heat with my normal DC)?


----------



## LushLox (Mar 9, 2010)

Gabrielle.A said:


> Cream Tee, I bought the Silk Element MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment today. I'm going to use it on Thursday but I just have one question. Do you follow the directions exactly as it says on the container (put it on for 5-7 minutes) or do you DC under heat for longer. (I normally do it for 45-60 minutes with heat with my normal DC)?




I always DC for at least 30 minutes, 45/60 minutes is fine!


----------



## LushLox (Mar 9, 2010)

catgurl said:


> Curlformers main site now ships to UK too:
> 
> http://www.curlformers.com/
> 
> I bought two sets




Please let me know how you get on.  I want to try them but I'm a bit of a chicken, that hook looks scary!!


----------



## catgurl (Mar 9, 2010)

I know what you mean...but I watched a lot of YT videos for tips and it doesn't snag at all.

I  Curlformers. I am thinking of starting a thread for curlformers tips. I am still perfecting my technique.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 9, 2010)

So ladies UK & EU - I scored myself a gallon  (yes that is 4 LITRES/ 4,000 ML) of Giovanni Smooth as Silk Condish (disclaimer:  I did not buy it.  Just a gift from another fellow US PJ....).  She is sending it at the end of March from the US


Anyway seeing as the lovely lady is being so kind...  I have decided to pay it forward.  So let me know if you want a 100ml sample when it arrives.  Lets face it 4,000ml is a lot to get through alone .  You can just pay me a nominal amount (lets say 2.50 GBP) via paypal to cover the costs of the sample bottles and Royal mail 2nd class delivery.

I will put about 10 - 20 samples up for grabs on  *FIRST COME FIRST SERVED BASIS* so let me know now and I will make a list of samplers in this post.

Tis all....


 SG


----------



## pureebony (Mar 9, 2010)

catgurl said:


> Rocky does have Remi Yaki weave hair:
> http://rockeytrading.com/store.cfm?event=showcatalog&catid=93819
> 
> Their site isn't organised the best. It takes a lot of browsing and make sure you click on the Afro-American Hair & Wig link and not the ***Wig link. I cross referenced everything with the Hairsisters site (for better images and reviews). They have some of the same stock.
> ...



are you serious its that cheap!?!?!?!

ok i need time to scan!!

remi and this cheap- backside!!!


i'll be back!


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 10, 2010)

Bumping this for the ladies who didn't see it yesterday....




stellagirl76 said:


> So ladies UK & EU - I scored myself a gallon  (yes that is 4 LITRES/ 4,000 ML) of Giovanni Smooth as Silk Condish (disclaimer:  I did not buy it.  Just a gift from another fellow US PJ....).  She is sending it at the end of March from the US
> 
> 
> Anyway seeing as the lovely lady is being so kind...  I have decided to pay it forward.  So let me know if you want a 100ml sample when it arrives.  Lets face it 4,000ml is a lot to get through alone .  You can just pay me a nominal amount (lets say 2.50 GBP) via paypal to cover the costs of the sample bottles and Royal mail 2nd class delivery.
> ...




 Sunrise
 Ese88
 Endlesslegs
 Gabrielle.A


----------



## Sunrise (Mar 10, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Bumping this for the ladies who didn't see it yesterday....



Girlie, put ma name down as I'm interested!


----------



## Ese88 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi everyone.
I am a member of bhm & a long time lurker here but i can honestly say, this thread made me subscribe
This thread is excellent
Stella, you can get suave conditioner from the mariposa import website.
Also i would love a sample of the giovanni.
Im gonna go explore the rest of this forum but i would love to particiapate in the sample giving thread coz im a pj & i have so many stuff that i have given away.
Anyone interested in kbb products?


----------



## Ese88 (Mar 10, 2010)

o yeah i forgot, curlformers are on the mariposa website aswell


----------



## shopgalore (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome Ese88!


----------



## Ese88 (Mar 10, 2010)

Rose1 said:


> Has anyone ordered hair extensions from this website? http://www.realhairexclusive.com/shop?lang=EN I'm loving the curly kinky and the curly kinki afro. I was thinking of staying away from weaves and just have kinky twist with extensions while I stretch/transition (not sure which yet, depends on the condition of my hair over the next few months.) until I saw this website which was posted in this thread http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=451104
> 
> Or can anyone suggest a good quality brand available in the UK which has the equivilant type of hair.
> 
> ...


 
hi rose. this website is actuall based in the netherlands so you can get the hair quickly.
Alternatively, if you want hair in London Lady J has a shop that is called Real hair Exclusive in stratford & im inclined to believe that they are affiliated. She used to have a website but doesnt anymore. You can find her on facebook though to see pics of her hair if you dont wanna go to the shop
http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=589489669


----------



## Sunrise (Mar 10, 2010)

Hiya and Welcome Ese88.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 10, 2010)

Ese88 said:


> hi rose. this website is actuall based in the netherlands so you can get the hair quickly.
> Alternatively, if you want hair in London Lady J has a shop that is called Real hair Exclusive in stratford & im inclined to believe that they are affiliated. She used to have a website but doesnt anymore. You can find her on facebook though to see pics of her hair if you dont wanna go to the shop
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=589489669




Hi Ese - thanks so much for the above !!!

ETA:   btw !!!


----------



## Ese88 (Mar 10, 2010)

guys ive posted some stuff downstairs in the sample giving thread


----------



## Ese88 (Mar 10, 2010)

ive also found that you can find a lot of uk websites by typing the product you are looking for & then putting uk afterwards. e.g. mizani uk. There are lots of uk websites that sell mizani, biolage, joico etc.
I never thought i'd be able to find optimum gold whey protein but there are some uk sites selling it that i found by trying the above method.
HTH


----------



## Nameless (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey stellagirl76, can you add my name to list of people wanting the Giovanni condish.

 Ese88. What part of the UK are you from? If you're from London, there's a meet up coming up. Click on the link in my siggy for more info.

Gabrielle.A


----------



## Ese88 (Mar 10, 2010)

Gabrielle.A said:


> Hey stellagirl76, can you add my name to list of people wanting the Giovanni condish.
> 
> Ese88. What part of the UK are you from? If you're from London, there's a meet up coming up. Click on the link in my siggy for more info.
> 
> Gabrielle.A


I'm in London lemme go click on the link


----------



## LushLox (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi Ese88 welcome to the forum, hope you enjoy your time here!  

Yeah I'm interested in KBB products but there was a thread on here recently which reported not so good customer service so that totally put me off.


----------



## catgurl (Mar 10, 2010)

One last time for new UK ladies:

Stella and I want to place an order with Rocky Trading but their minimum shipment to UK has to total $200. We're nearly there..but could use someone else to join in.

The prices are amazing! E.g, Sensationnel Instant Pony=$6.95! If you haven't been to their site I recommend taking a look. 

I am new to the whole fake hair=PS but these prices I can afford to experiment.

PM me or Stella if you want place an order with us. 

Okay no more on RTC from me


----------



## Endlesslegs (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi everyone! Stella you are a Godsend. thank you everyone for posting your links too! x


----------



## milaydy31 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi ladies,

anyone know where I can order LeKair Cholesterol online? I want to give it a try but I don't know where I can order it.


----------



## Ese88 (Mar 10, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Hi Ese88 welcome to the forum, hope you enjoy your time here!
> 
> Yeah I'm interested in KBB products but there was a thread on here recently which reported not so good customer service so that totally put me off.


ive got some kbb products in the product swap thread


----------



## spoogeywoogey (Mar 10, 2010)

milaydy31 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> anyone know where I can order LeKair Cholesterol online? I want to give it a try but I don't know where I can order it.



Check out www.pakcosmetics.com   ....


----------



## RUBY (Mar 10, 2010)

Mimi22 said:


> I forgot to mention marisposa-imports based in the netherlands
> 
> they ship to the UK and all over the EU
> 
> ...


 
Is velvet her full LHCF name? I went to her site to enquire about buying the maxiglide and sent an email via the website and still haven't heard back. I was hoping I could send her a pm.


----------



## Rose1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Ese88 said:


> hi rose. this website is actuall based in the netherlands so you can get the hair quickly.
> Alternatively, if you want hair in London Lady J has a shop that is called Real hair Exclusive in stratford & im inclined to believe that they are affiliated. She used to have a website but doesnt anymore. You can find her on facebook though to see pics of her hair if you dont wanna go to the shop
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=589489669


 



Thanks for the info.  Where about in Stratford is the shop?  Although I had my kinky twists (with extension) done only a week ago, I'm already planning my next hair do.


----------



## Ese88 (Mar 10, 2010)

Rose1 said:


> Thanks for the info. Where about in Stratford is the shop? Although I had my kinky twists (with extension) done only a week ago, I'm already planning my next hair do.


 
Rose you are more than welcome.
The actual address is 318 Romford Road, Forest Gate,London E7 8BD.
I live in se so i got jubillee line to stratford station & then got a bus. I cant remeber which one though but you can find it on journey planner. 
I had a pic of me wearing some curly hair that i wanted to use as my avi but it's a bitmap image so it doesnt work. I'll pm u d the link 2 my facebook profile so you can see the hair. I got kinky twists 3 weeks ago too


----------



## Ese88 (Mar 10, 2010)

Also she only sells handtied wefts, so if you do purchase make sure you find someone who can has experience sewing them because unlike machine weft you have to sew around & not through & the weft shouldnt be cut, but instead folded otherwise it will shed alot or will not be able to be reused for very long if at all.


----------



## Rose1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Ese88 said:


> Rose you are more than welcome.
> The actual address is 318 Romford Road, Forest Gate,London E7 8BD.
> I live in se so i got jubillee line to stratford station & then got a bus. I cant remeber which one though but you can find it on journey planner.
> I had a pic of me wearing some curly hair that i wanted to use as my avi but it's a bitmap image so it doesnt work. I'll pm u d the link 2 my facebook profile so you can see the hair. I got kinky twists 3 weeks ago too


 
Thank you!  I know where Romford Road is!  Buses 25 and 86 from Stratford Station or Ilford Station go down Romford Road.

ETA - How much is the hair?


----------



## Ese88 (Mar 10, 2010)

Rose1 said:


> Thank you! I know where Romford Road is! Buses 25 and 86 from Stratford Station or Ilford Station go down Romford Road.


 Yes that's it, bus 25. i also found her contact numbers
020 8555 7788 & 07947 146006


----------



## Ese88 (Mar 10, 2010)

Rose1 said:


> Thank you! I know where Romford Road is! Buses 25 and 86 from Stratford Station or Ilford Station go down Romford Road.
> 
> ETA - How much is the hair?


 she charges per row & i got 10 rows but it also depend on the length aswell & whether its curly/straight.
I believe i got 14 or 16 inches for £15 per row and that was £150 but this was may last year so her prices may have increased. Now ive posted her numbers maybe you can give her a call but definetly add her on fb if you can & see all the pics first to make sure you wanna spend the money.


----------



## catgurl (Mar 11, 2010)

Bumping so we don't get lost


----------



## Rose1 (Mar 11, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can buy empty applicator bottles?  I'm currently using an old Doo Gro bottle.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 11, 2010)

^^^ ebay or your local BSS they are about 1 - 2 gbp


----------



## milaydy31 (Mar 11, 2010)

milaydy31 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> anyone know where I can order LeKair Cholesterol online? I want to give it a try but I don't know where I can order it.



anyone? erplexed


----------



## catgurl (Mar 11, 2010)

milaydy31 said:


> anyone? erplexed



Sorry Milaydy, never used it.  Is it a protein condish?



"Does anyone know where I can buy empty applicator bottles"

Paks or Sally's


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 11, 2010)

^^^ How much are they in Sallys Catgurl?


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 11, 2010)

milaydy31 said:


> anyone? erplexed




PM me and I'll buy you one and post it to you in Paris.  Alternatively I may be in Paris later in the month or next month and I will definitely be there in June for my DH's nephews christening so if you need a heap of stuff let me know then and I can meet you at say Gare Du Nord, Montparnasse or another central location.


----------



## Jaffa (Mar 11, 2010)

Rose1 said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy empty applicator bottles? I'm currently using an old Doo Gro bottle.


 

Try Superdrugs


----------



## catgurl (Mar 12, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> ^^^ How much are they in Sallys Catgurl?



Can't remember. More than a couple quid tho....


----------



## Rose1 (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm off to Upton Park later for supplies so will see if I can find applicator bottles.

FYI - Ladies who are able to get to Upton Park there is a newish (opened about 6 months ago) hair shop called Julia in the market which sells afro hair product cheaper than most places. For those who are familiar with the area, it's just past Supergrows (another great hair and beauty shop). I used to get most of my hair stuff from Supergrows until Julia's opened. I still go back if Julia does not have what I want.

Another hair shops in the the area is Queens Cosmetics which has two shops one of which sells hair and beauty products and the other sells hair extensions, wigs and weaves etc. http://queenscosmetics.co.uk/index.html


----------



## Rose1 (Mar 12, 2010)

milaydy31 said:


> anyone? erplexed


 
I can't see any online european suppliers of LeKair, how about Lustrasilk Cholesterol?  There seems to be a lot of european supplier online.  I want to try Lustrasilk Cholesterol + Shea Butter & Mango.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 12, 2010)

^^^ I personally think that the Lustrasilk is MUCH better than the LeKair.  But I suppose its you hairs preference at the end of the day 

Btw why don't you check out Nunaavane (aka Vanessa) on youtube she uses cholesterol products and is based in Riennes in Brittany so if she can find products in Riennes I am sure you can find them in Paris.  

HTH's


----------



## Rose1 (Mar 12, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> ^^^ I personally think that the Lustrasilk is MUCH better than the LeKair. But I suppose its you hairs preference at the end of the day


 

I haven't used either.  What Lustrasilk Cholesterol  have you used?  There seems to be so many different ones.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 12, 2010)

the shea butter and mango one... do not buy the placenta one as there are health risks associated with placent hair products.  also i heard the olive oil one is not as good.


----------



## milaydy31 (Mar 12, 2010)

Rose1 said:


> how about Lustrasilk Cholesterol?.



I will probably give it a try


----------



## Rose1 (Mar 12, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Btw why don't you check out Nunaavane (aka Vanessa) on youtube she uses cholesterol products and is based in Riennes in Brittany so if she can find products in Riennes I am sure you can find them in Paris.


 
I love Nuuaavane's You Tube videos. She's the reason why I want to try Lustrasilk's shea butter and mango.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yE5izFKderg



stellagirl76 said:


> the shea butter and mango one... do not buy the placenta one as there are health risks associated with placent hair products. also i heard the olive oil one is not as good.


 
Placenta in hair products really does not appeal to me.


----------



## spoogeywoogey (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok came across these by chance:

http://afrodesire.com/index.php?main_page=index (had lace front wigs and some products, I'm not into wigs so I don't know if the quality is good)

http://www.georginas-online.co.uk/index.php (had usual products plus wigs/weaves and other stuff)


----------



## Jaffa (Mar 13, 2010)

Has anyone found the new sulfate free shampoo from Keracare in the UK?


----------



## Nameless (Mar 13, 2010)

Does anyone in London know where I can get Biolage Cera Repair? I'm looking for a ceramide but I can't be bothered to mix it into my DC so I just want a product so I can apply it to my hair and then apply a DC. Are there alternatives to Biolage Cera Repair? If so, which ones?


----------



## LushLox (Mar 13, 2010)

^^^You can buy it directly from My Hair and Beauty in Finsbury Park (it's a couple of doors down from Paks).  It's useful when I want something immediately and not have to pay out the shipping.

An alternative to Biolage Cera Repair is the Kerastase line, but I'm just going to stick with Biolage as it works for me.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 13, 2010)

Gabrielle.A said:


> Does anyone in London know where I can get Biolage Cera Repair? I'm looking for a ceramide but I can't be bothered to mix it into my DC so I just want a product so I can apply it to my hair and then apply a DC. Are there alternatives to Biolage Cera Repair? If so, which ones?




I buy mine on eBay from a seller called Suzie Mitch and I get about 10 vials (the salon treatment not the at home tubes) for about 14 -15 GBP.

Another alternative is the one Cream Tee mentioned which I have also heard good things about but never used as I am very happy with my Matrix Biolage.  Its quite easy to mix in as vials bc its like a liquid so when I am getting my DC mix together this is what I do in a small bowl:

3 tbs of ANY Moisturising conditioner (e.g. motions, ORS, moisturefuse, hydrafuse, fulfyl, joico moisture recovery, matrix biolage ultra hydrating balm etc)
1 tbsp Reconstructor/ Protein conditioner (e.g. kpak or aphogee)
1/4 Teaspoon Pure Silk Amino Acids
1 vial of Matrix Biolage Ceramides
1-tbsp Wheat-germ Oil (also a Ceramide - you could also use Kukui or Sunflower oils which are also Ceramides)
1-tbsp Olive Oil 


Also I saw some Brazilian Ceramide products in PAK recently called SKALA.

I am also going to start mixing the vials into my spritzes and other moisturisers.  I would also *strongly* suggest you get the Mizani H20 Nigh-time Intense as this is really the business for a leave in treatment which you use overnight 2 -3 times a week like a moisturiser.  This is one of the things I cannot live without.  Even if I move country they will ship this stuff to me where-ever I am  

HTH's Gabrielle

x SG


----------



## LushLox (Mar 13, 2010)

^^^Yeah I use the Mizani Night time treatment - it is the ish!   I really want to try the Phytospecific one too, but that mess is like 50USD!


----------



## grow (Mar 13, 2010)

hi ladies!

anyone know where the mizani chelating poo can be found over here?

thanks alot!!!


----------



## Sunrise (Mar 13, 2010)

^^^  I did a quick look in My Hair and Beauty website plus, Google and could not find it.  

Have you tried Ebay to order from America or, contacted your local Mizani stockist to see if they can order it for you?


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 13, 2010)

grow said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> anyone know where the mizani chelating poo can be found over here?
> 
> thanks alot!!!




Grow its your lucky day - I have half of a 33 Oz bottle that I bought in NY last summer that I am no longer using as I am transitioning.

PM me if you want it and propose price and postage.


xSG


----------



## Enyo (Mar 13, 2010)

catgurl said:


> I know what you mean...but I watched a lot of YT videos for tips and it doesn't snag at all.
> 
> I  Curlformers. I am thinking of starting a thread for curlformers tips. I am still perfecting my technique.




Please do. I'm totally an addict! I'm curlforming right now!


----------



## Rose1 (Mar 14, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> :yah: My MEGA TEK arrived today


 
Hi Stellagirl76

Have you tried Mega-Tek yet?  If so, how is it?  I've finally decided to try it.  I was a bit weary because of the fact that it can also be used on animals, but having done my research, my PJism is rearing it's ugly head again!   I want to mix it with my JBCO and maybe with coconut oil.


----------



## Nameless (Mar 15, 2010)

Where in London can you find rose water?


----------



## Ese88 (Mar 15, 2010)

Gabrielle.A said:


> Where in London can you find rose water?


 
you can get it online at baldwins here:
http://www.baldwins.co.uk/Essential-Oils/Floral-Waters/Baldwins-Rosewater-Floral-Water/8730/520

or if you live or are willing to travel south, here's the store address its near east street library:
171-173 Walworth Road
London SE17 1RW
020 7703 5550


----------



## LushLox (Mar 15, 2010)

Gabrielle.A said:


> Where in London can you find rose water?




All of the BSS sell them, but I'm not sure of the quality.  I still haven't bought any yet I think it would be gorgeous for my rollersetting.

ETA: Ese's link looks a lot nicer, think I will order from there, thanks again!


----------



## LushLox (Mar 15, 2010)

Stella I just realised you changed your name - it's cool!


----------



## Nameless (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm thinking of making my own moisturiser. It's either going to be rose water and jojoba oil or plain old water and jojoba oil.
I was tempted to add aloe vera gel but someone told me that it's got protein in it and I don't want to overload because I already use the 2 minute treatment every week.


----------



## catgurl (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey ladies,

Do you have any recommendations for UK or EU websites for half-wigs?


----------



## Ese88 (Mar 16, 2010)

catgurl said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Do you have any recommendations for UK or EU websites for half-wigs?


 
i havent seen any. i usually get mine from the bss


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 16, 2010)

^^^ Ese is that a Nigerian name???


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 16, 2010)

Deleted Post.


----------



## shopgalore (Mar 16, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Stella I just realised you changed your name - it's cool!


 
I noticed that too, great name!!

I have been just reading recently. I got some rose water in the indian food section of tescos.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 16, 2010)

Deleted Post.


----------



## Ese88 (Mar 16, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> ^^^ Ese is that a Nigerian name???


 
why, yes it is


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 16, 2010)

Ese88 said:


> why, yes it is
> 
> stella, that steamer deal is great! Thanks for posting that bold again because i thought it was £150 for one.
> I was really interested in the one that you posted before:
> ...



Ha Ha I thought you were !!! 

Btw do you speak Edo??? If so I can't spell in edo but anyway here go the phonetics "Vo yay he?  Wa Do!!!"  

I asked bc My cousins names are Ese and Esoi !!!  

x Stella


----------



## LushLox (Mar 16, 2010)

That is a great deal on a steamer - I paid £300 for mine!


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 16, 2010)

^^^ Yeah but yours is Italian made....


----------



## Ese88 (Mar 16, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> Ha Ha I thought you were !!!
> 
> Btw do you speak Edo??? If so I can't spell in edo but anyway here go the phonetics "Vo yay he? Wa Do!!!"
> 
> ...


 
stella i am urhobo so i dont speak edo. are your cousins from benin? urhobo & edo share a lot of the same names.
im about to go read their feedback


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 16, 2010)

Deleted Post.


----------



## Ese88 (Mar 16, 2010)

deleted post


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 16, 2010)

Deleted Post.


----------



## Ese88 (Mar 16, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> ^^^ True !!!
> 
> My cousins are Benin also. I think one of their dad's is Ishan tho.
> 
> Speak soon x


 
ok i get you. 
Your cousins are from benin, edo state & they speak acoco edo language. Ishan is a languauge that is spoken in benin aswell. My fiancee is from benin. He is ishan, but he was born in sapele, delta state


----------



## Ese88 (Mar 16, 2010)

deleted post


----------



## Ese88 (Mar 16, 2010)

deleted post


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 16, 2010)

Deleted Post.


----------



## Ese88 (Mar 17, 2010)

deleted post


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey Ladies I am gonna have to pull out of the steamer deal as I have come to my own arrangements which I feel are far more simple!!!

Let me know how it goes.

x Stella


----------



## LushLox (Mar 17, 2010)

Has anyone ordered anything from here >>> http://www.reviveholisticbeauty.com/page29.htm I love the sound of that conditioner, the ingredients sound yummy! You could probably quite easily make it yourself but I'm too lazy! 

The Moisture Spritz sounds wonderful too. *sigh*


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 17, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Has anyone ordered anything from here >>> http://www.reviveholisticbeauty.com/page29.htm I love the sound of that conditioner, the ingredients sound yummy! You could probably quite easily make it yourself but I'm too lazy!
> 
> The Moisture Spritz sounds wonderful too. *sigh*



Girl you know you need help? 

She seems like a very ethical person.  She has videos on youtube you can check out and I bought an Ayurveda book from her which arrived via email with the quickness.

Why don't you check out her videos?


----------



## LushLox (Mar 17, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> *Girl you know you need help? *
> 
> She seems like a very ethical person.  She has videos on youtube you can check out and I bought an Ayurveda book from her which arrived via email with the quickness.
> 
> Why don't you check out her videos?



You don't need to say it twice!  I've been really good this month I haven't bought a thing which is bloody good for me! 

I will most certainly check out her youtube vids!!


----------



## Nameless (Mar 17, 2010)

Cream Tee, I'd like to say thank you for recommending the Silk Elements DC. It's the best and I don't have to add anything to it. My new growth feels so silky and my hair feels like silk. Plus it doesn't weigh down my hair and I have that light and fluffy look that I love.


----------



## LushLox (Mar 17, 2010)

Gabrielle.A said:


> Cream Tee, I'd like to say thank you for recommending the Silk Elements DC. It's the best and I don't have to add anything to it. My new growth feels so silky and my hair feels like silk. Plus it doesn't weigh down my hair and I have that light and fluffy look that I love.



Oh I'm really glad you like it - it is a GREAT conditioner and very cost effective too!


----------



## Nameless (Mar 17, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Oh I'm really glad you like it - it is a GREAT conditioner and very cost effective too!


 
It's thick while the Pantene R&N was kind of runny. And it's bigger and cheaper. It also smells nice. Me and my hair love it. Even people at work have commented on my hair (and most my workmates are men).

Whether I wear my hair straight or I have it curly (after a roller set), it's so thick and bouncy.

Silk Elements is underrated.


----------



## Nameless (Mar 17, 2010)

I've heard good things about Roux PC Control as a final rinse. I've heard it's better than ACV. Have any of you guys tried it? Where in London could I get it?


----------



## Ese88 (Mar 17, 2010)

Gabrielle.A said:


> I've heard good things about Roux PC Control as a final rinse. I've heard it's better than ACV. Have any of you guys tried it? Where in London could I get it?


ive never tried acv but i think pc is alright. i found mine in the bss & ive seen them in all the bss ive been to down south but you have to really look for it you know? dont believe them if they say they dont have it, some of them dont even know the products that arent popular. 
the amount of times ive asked for things that they say no we dont have that i find later on on the shelf


----------



## LushLox (Mar 17, 2010)

Where do you guys buy oil fragrance? I was reading another thread on here and some of the scents sounded so lush! I know y'all must know of a few websites!


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 18, 2010)

^^^ Ceam Tee check way up further in the thread and look for "perfume oils".  I think Sunrise and Catgurl posted links.  Also check the sticky.....

Also can two people please thank me cos I don't want to be stuck at that number....


----------



## Grand Prix (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi ladies! 

Wanted to share that I got interested in the Chagrin Valley shampoo bars the board is always raving about, so I placed an order last week.

I ordered a whole bunch of sampled and paid 14.20 for shipping with a flat rate envelope.
I got them a couple of days ago.
The envelope was stuffed and the samples are huge!

Inside, there was this little card that said "Dank je" (thanks in Dutch), I thought it was so cute! 

I tried one of the sample bars (did I mention how huge they are?) yesterday and it was great! Nearly 17 months post so I have to be sooo picky about shampoo's.

I'd order again, but my samples will surely last me another year.


----------



## Sunrise (Mar 18, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> ^^^ Ceam Tee check way up further in the thread and look for "perfume oils".  I think Sunrise and Catgurl posted links.  Also check the sticky.....
> 
> *Also can two people please thank me cos I don't want to be stuck at that number*....



Aye, Aye Captain!


----------



## Sunrise (Mar 18, 2010)

Grand Prix said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Wanted to share that I got interested in the Chagrin Valley shampoo bars the board is always raving about, so I placed an order last week.
> 
> ...




GP, which ones did you order?  When you have tried them, can you post a review?


----------



## catgurl (Mar 18, 2010)

I've used both and I have to say I am very impressed with PC. 

I used ACV because I like to use shampoo bars every once in a while and as we know the water in England is HARD. I used ACV rinse (diluted with lots of water) as the final step and my hair and scalp felt clean and refreshed, and my hair was a bit smoother than when I forget to use it. The problem is the strong vinegar smell. It goes away after my hair is dry but I like to leave the bathroom smelling great. 

Then I tried PC. I was sceptical because when possible I like using all natural products. but...OMG! My hair has never ever felt this soft.  It is super easy to use.  Best thing is that it has a mild but nice scent.

I got mine at Paks.  This is a permanent part of my regime now.  I'm going to buy a case next time!


----------



## catgurl (Mar 18, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> ^^^
> Also can two people please thank me cos I don't want to be stuck at that number....



you are too funny!


----------



## catgurl (Mar 18, 2010)

Grand Prix said:


> Hi ladies!
> I'd order again, but my samples will surely last me another year.



I ordered from them too and I wish I had just ordered the samples and got more to try. The full-size bars are HUGE.  These will last me well into next year even if I was my hair every day! 

I ordered full-sizes of the Ayurvedic and Cafe Moreno bars and a sample of the Nettle bar.

I've only tried the Nettle and the Cafe so far. Both lather really well which I didn't expect from a bar and leave my hair feeling clean but not stripped.  The nettle leaves my scalp really tinglely and is great for removing build up. Be careful of getting it into your eyes though! OW!  I was hoping the Cafe Bar would have a stronger scent as I love the smell of coffee but its very mild.

If any one wants a piece of the Cafe or Ayurvedic, send me a PM.  I have loads and I won't have an excuse to buy more if I don't get rid of some! I'm not going to bother posting in the exchange thread. (no one every replies)


----------



## Grand Prix (Mar 18, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> GP, which ones did you order? When you have tried them, can you post a review?


 
I ordered quite a few. 

Carrot Milk and Honey Shampoo Sample
Mud & Clay Shampoo Sample
Lavender & Spice Shampoo Sample
Babassu and Marsh Mallow Shampoo Sample
Lemon-Lime Shaving Soap Sample
Aloe, Aloe, Aloe Soap Sample
Castile & Calendula Soap Sample
Java Spice SCRUBBY Soap Sample
Neem & Tea Tree Oil Body & Hair Shampoo Sample
Dead Sea Spa Soap Sample
EXTRA Honey Beer & Egg Shampoo Sample (note that there is a regular and an extra honey version)


I ordered a bunch of soaps too (once you're on that site you just can't help yourself..) and because they're "superfatted" they're even better to use if you have dry hair.
It'll take me a while before I've used them all.
I'll post a review in a couple of weeks then. 

I tried the Honey Beer & Egg one yesterday and was very pleased.
It lathered very easily and I'm pretty sure that big chunk will last me a good while.
My hair felt great, but not until after I conditioned (I used my regular cowash condish Yes to Cucumbers). When I just rinsed my strands felt kind of fragile and tough, but once the conditioner hit my hair, it went super soft and smooth.

This particular bar didn't have a lot of smell to it and it left no smell at all to my hair.
I want my hair to smell nice! 
Maybe if I ordered some more..

Very happy I tried this. Being so far into my transition, I was washing my hair once every 3 weeks (cowash 3-4 times a week) for the past months even though I love that fresh feeling only shampoo can give you.
I think I can go back to washing at least once a week now.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey ladies thanks for the above you know how that number can freak a girl out 

Those Chagrin bars sound delish btw where are you ladies ordering from?

Also I got some Lush Honey I washed the kids and Caca Noir Henna today 

Can't wait to try them !!!


----------



## LushLox (Mar 18, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> If you are referring to Perfume then it's here.  I usually buy the specials offers.
> 
> I will be buying from here at some point because my shea butter/coconut oil mix smells yuck!  The shop sells fragrances that cover perfume and home fragrance.




That second link sells some lovely stuff, but is it safe to use in the hair?


----------



## Ese88 (Mar 18, 2010)

i ordered some hercules sagemann combs from hotcombs today & they have shipped already. so far so good


----------



## Grand Prix (Mar 18, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> Hey ladies thanks for the above you know how that number can freak a girl out
> 
> Those Chagrin bars sound delish btw where are you ladies ordering from?
> 
> ...


 
Ohhh you're a lush fan too?
Yesterday I traveled an hour and a half just to get to a Lush shop to buy myself Cosmetic Lad and Angels on Bare Skin. 
My staples for years!
Everybody thinks I'm crazy but I knew you'd understand. 

Do you use the Honey I washed the kids as a shampoo or regular soap?

What I don't like about Lush is that they do have sulfates in a lot of their soaps, and all of their shampoo's. Really too bad.


Got the bars from http://www.chagrinvalleysoapandcraft.com/.


----------



## spoogeywoogey (Mar 18, 2010)

Ok, for the ladies interested in hair toys. I was in longhaircommunity.com when I found this:

http://www.hairdecoration.co.uk/index.html    Really nice sticks etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Then I also found some UK sellers on Etsy and elsewhere:

http://www.shophandmade.com/store/Hairflair

http://www.folksy.com/shops/FenandNed

http://www.etsy.com/shop/calexandra  Very unique looking hair accessories and necklaces etc. 

Below is picture of one of the hair toys on hairdecoration.co.uk


----------



## catgurl (Mar 18, 2010)

just when I thought this thread was safe again, sigh.


----------



## spoogeywoogey (Mar 18, 2010)

So being idle, I found even more hair accessory stuff, courtesy lhc.com:

http://www.tribu.co.uk/HAIR-STICKS.html  They apparently have a store in London.

French and  German sites:

1. Paco's Haarakrobatik (German site, flexible hairsticks)
http://www.haarakrobatik.de/seiten/start.html

2. Senza Limiti (German site, wooden and metal sticks, forks and more)
http://www.senzalimiti.net/deutsch/kollektion/kollektion.htm

3. Bijoux Manoel (French site, fork/ combs)
http://www.bijoux-manoel.com/epingle-a-cheveux-2/index.html


----------



## Sunrise (Mar 18, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> That second link sells some lovely stuff, but is it safe to use in the hair?




Thanks for reminding me, I've been meaning to ask the seller.  I just sent  them a message.  As soon as I get a reply, I will post it.


----------



## Sunrise (Mar 18, 2010)

spoogeywoogey said:


> Ok, for the ladies interested in hair toys. I was in longhaircommunity.com when I found this:
> 
> *http://www.hairdecoration.co.uk/index.html    Really nice sticks etc.*




Thanks for posting SW. I love my hair toys.

The Fanform Kanzashi collection is a bit pricey.  I found another seller from Vietnam who items are similar to the collection, sells worldwide and her prices are reasonable ($6.95/$7.95 per piece and $2.99 P&P regardless how much you purchase).  She can be found on Ebay, Etsy or her own site under the name QueCraft.  

I posted this in another thread and thought I post it here for you PJs:



Sunrise said:


> I bought these a few weeks back from http://www.etsy.com/shop/quecraft.
> 
> Just as gorgeous in real life.
> 
> ...


----------



## spoogeywoogey (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow... Sunrise her stuff looks really nice and quite affordable. Thanks I will certainly be looking into her for when I finally decide to start wearing hair toys.


----------



## Rose1 (Mar 20, 2010)

I finally managed to get my hands on applicator bottles after looking everywhere.  These things are so difficult to get hold of.  Superdrug, Boots, BSS, Sallys in Gants Hill, Ilford didn't have them.  In the end I traisped over to Sallys in Leyton who had two bottles left at £1.40 each.  I got to the till and was told that their branch was only for people working or training in the beauty business.  She served me anyway as I'd come all that way.  So ladies, unless you work in beauty give this branch a miss.

BTW the Sally store in Gants Hill said that they will be increasing their black hair line soon and will have Silk Elements and more in stock.  I have to admit Sally is very expensive compared to other afro hair care suppliers.


----------



## Rose1 (Mar 20, 2010)

Has anyone in Europe ordered from Chargrin Valley before? I know that there are other threads mentioning Chargrin Valley, but was wondering if European ladies have placed orders with this company. Their shampoo bars look great and are natural. I want one of everything!

http://www.chagrinvalleysoapandcraft.com/shambar.htm

The website also has a natural hair vinegar rinse recipe section. I'm going to try acv with fresh rosemary tomorrow. I have a large rosemary bush in my garden which needs to be used.

http://www.chagrinvalleysoapandcraft.com/shampving.htm


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 20, 2010)

Rose1 said:


> I finally managed to get my hands on applicator bottles after looking everywhere.  These things are so difficult to get hold of.  Superdrug, Boots, BSS, Sallys in Gants Hill, Ilford didn't have them.  In the end I traisped over to Sallys in Leyton who had two bottles left at £1.40 each.  I got to the till and was told that their branch was only for people working or training in the beauty business.  She served me anyway as I'd come all that way.  So ladies, unless you work in beauty give this branch a miss.
> 
> BTW the Sally store in Gants Hill said that they will be increasing their black hair line soon and will have Silk Elements and more in stock.  I have to admit Sally is very expensive compared to other afro hair care suppliers.




Save your tube fare ladies.

I know its a bit pricey but this is where I get mine:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/APPLICATOR-ME...emQQptZUK_Salon_Equipment?hash=item2eaa92a708


----------



## temfash (Mar 20, 2010)

I got my applicator bottle from a local BSS  for about a quid, admitedly I do live in sarf london not quite far from peckham or brixton  Every thing in Sally's seems to be a tad overpriced


----------



## Rose1 (Mar 20, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> Save your tube fare ladies.
> 
> I know its a bit pricey but this is where I get mine:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/APPLICATOR-ME...emQQptZUK_Salon_Equipment?hash=item2eaa92a708


 

Thanks.  I will bare this seller in mind when I need more bottles for when I'm experimenting with more concoctions.

Btw love the new name.


----------



## catgurl (Mar 20, 2010)

Rose1 said:


> Has anyone in Europe ordered from Chargrin Valley before?



Check out page 23 in this thread. You missed our posts!

We also talk about ACV rinses on that page.


----------



## Rose1 (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks Catgurl, TBH I was too lazy to do a search.  With all the links and recs people have provided in this thread, I should have know Chargrin would have been there somewhere!  You girls have everythng covered.


----------



## Nameless (Mar 20, 2010)

Have any of the relaxed ladies used Herbal Essences - Beautiful Ends leave in yet? I'd like a review. Did you use it as a leave in and/or a daily moisturiser?


----------



## Nameless (Mar 21, 2010)

It's me again lol. Has anyone purchased ceramic magnetic rollers?


----------



## LushLox (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah I thinking about ceramic rollers (was just reading a thread). I haven't heard many reviews on it but if it cuts down drying time as they claim I'm all for it! I'll probably buy a few packs eventually,


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 22, 2010)

Ladies - Just to give you a heads up that PAK's in Dalston sells Taliah Waajid products.  I got some samples this evening!

He was handing them out like smarties from behind the counter !!! 

He also gave me a heap of ORS samples and Hair One samples which will be great for my Hols !!!


----------



## miss_cheveious (Mar 23, 2010)

I was just wondering, what rollers and size do you guys use to achieve the straight look through rollersets. I gt the iddy biddy black annie ones and they didn't quite giv me the look I was going for
Any suggestions? X


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Mar 23, 2010)

I was just thinking of buying some ceramic rollers from amazon, the one's that heat up, i think it would make some really cute styles on stretched hair (as a mostly natural head) or am i talking about something completely different? lol


----------



## Jaffa (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey Ladies

Does anyone know where to buy Bohyme Brazilian Weave in the UK?
I know you can get this hair from the US via Ebay but wanted to know if there was a quicker (and hopefully cheaper) route?
Also – have any of you used this weave before?  What were you experiences and what products did you use on it?
I had this weave last year and loved it but it was big hair and hard to manage, however I’m thinking on a new plan and hope to get a new install in the next few weeks – just need to find a supplier.


----------



## Nameless (Mar 23, 2010)

Did you try it?


----------



## Mimi22 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey Ladies! Anita Grant has a giveaway if anyone is interested:

Hey Beautifuls! Which of our Anita Grant goodies do you use on a regular basis? Share your tips, tricks, before & after pics or Vlog with us & you could be in with a chance to win £75 worth of goodies. Upload pics to our Facebook Photos page or link via YouTube before the end of April 2010. The winner will be announced on the 1st of May 2010. All the best Anita

FB link http://www.facebook.com/pages/Anita-Grant/116225413981?ref=nf


----------



## Rose1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Just to let you all know Holland and Barrett have the following items on offer.  I don't use all of these products but have heard some are good for hair.  I don't want to go overboard on vitamins and minerals.

Vitamin B Complex - http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=60&prodid=607

Time released Vitamin B Complex - http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=107&prodid=196

Silica Complex - http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=71&prodid=45

Skin, Hair & Nails Formula - http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=247&prodid=327

Flaxseed (Linseed) Oil - http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=67&prodid=414

Peppermint pure essential oil - http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=282&prodid=525

Rosemary pure essential oil - http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=482&prodid=454

100% pure tea tree oil - http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=272&prodid=341

There are lots of other EO's on offer too.

I will def be stocking up on Silica Complex. I have been taking Biotin for about two months now and I'm getting a few spots (I don't usually get this many!) so will try Vit B Complex to see if it helps.

My edges are picking up nicely but I'm not sure whether this is because of Biotin and/or JBCO. Who knows it could be neither! Just waiting for the crown area to fill in now. erplexed


----------



## ladychoong (Mar 23, 2010)

Ahhh this thread is a blessing lol but awful @ the same time i just finished making a list of staples to buy now i'm re-evaluating things.

Blaque*Angel those fragrances sound good! I can't wait for your website PpositivelyRadient- Do you still have any Giovanni to offer i would like to try some

Oh yeah for herbs and stuff baldwins is good
http://www.baldwins.co.uk/

i get my cassia/ indigo from here when i feel like but i will be buying from reviveholistic 

Baldwins also sell other ayurvedic herbs and the lily of dessert aloe vera gel and aubrey organic stuff. However if you have one local even better, as i go to the one in walworth road


----------



## ladychoong (Mar 23, 2010)

Oh and Dadu's in tooting that's where i get my Karishma henna from a 500g bag for £3.25 at the time and the smaller boxes for 99p each.

If anyone is interested in the ayurvedic shampoo bars like Godrej and the other popular one(forgot the name) I've seen it in there for £1.99 but i'm not sure if the price has gone up or if they still sell it

And they also sell the hesh ayurvedic powders i believe for £2 a box


----------



## Ganjababy (Mar 23, 2010)

Anyone in the UK interested in a half bottle of Dreamhair BKT and shampoo for free. I will ship to you. (2 applications left in the bottle). PM me if interested.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 23, 2010)

Rose1 said:


> Just to let you all know Holland and Barrett have the following items on offer.  I don't use all of these products but have heard some are good for hair.  I don't want to go overboard on vitamins and minerals.
> 
> Vitamin B Complex - http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=60&prodid=607
> 
> ...




That Silica looks amazing :scratchch  - you are effectively getting 35g Silica a day which is not bad and a decent amount of Mg, Ca and Zn !  

Off to buy Silica.....




evsbaby said:


> Anyone in the UK interested in a half bottle of Dreamhair BKT and shampoo for free. I will ship to you. (2 applications left in the bottle). PM me if interested.



Yes please I will take it off your hands - how much do you want for it evsbaby?


----------



## Rose1 (Mar 24, 2010)

FYI - The H&B shops do not always have the same offers as the website, but I did manage to the time relased Vit B complex and also stocked up on Silica when I went into the shop.  In store EO's are buy one, get one half price.


----------



## g.lo (Mar 24, 2010)

evsbaby said:


> Anyone in the UK interested in a half bottle of Dreamhair BKT and shampoo for free. I will ship to you. (2 applications left in the bottle). PM me if interested.




I bought the big size last october when i met with the rep in miami, used it twice and hated it, didn't get the result expected!
then decided to change the way i apply it ( coppola way) on wet hair, and using little product and wowwww, the shine! and my hair was straight and bouncy!
why r u giving it away?
gaby


----------



## Ganjababy (Mar 24, 2010)

Due to reasons unrelated to the BKT, my hair fell out and I had to BC last night so I wont be bkt'ing any time soon.



g.lo said:


> I bought the big size last october when i met with the rep in miami, used it twice and hated it, didn't get the result expected!
> then decided to change the way i apply it ( coppola way) on wet hair, and using little product and wowwww, the shine! and my hair was straight and bouncy!
> *why r u giving it away?*
> gaby


----------



## Ganjababy (Mar 24, 2010)

I will post it Fri



PositivelyRadiant said:


> Yes please I will take it off your hands - how much do you want for it evsbaby?


----------



## Rose1 (Mar 24, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> That Silica looks amazing :scratchch - you are effectively getting 35g Silica a day which is not bad and a decent amount of Mg, Ca and Zn !
> 
> Off to buy Silica..... QUOTE]
> 
> Now's a good time to stock up as it's on offer


----------



## catgurl (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey ladies,

I just bought a 3 Roots Only applicators from this site:

http://www.rootsonly.com/

There was a thread about these on LHCF on this a few days ago...or maybe it was last week?

Anyway, I'm hoping that it will make it easier to apply my Megatek mix more consistently. Will let you know how it goes.

BTW, if any of you ladies are on the fence about MT, IT WORKS!  I got noticable thickness


----------



## Endlesslegs (Mar 24, 2010)

Ahh! Should have read till the end of the thread, just pm'd you for the bkt evsbaby before reaslising pr got there first lol.

I guess I'll order from the states . Does anyone know where I can get reasonably priced bkt here in the UK? I had the treatment done last year at a dominican salon in new york and I promised i'd do it again when I reach apl. Its that time


----------



## Sunrise (Mar 24, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> That second link sells some lovely stuff, but is it safe to use in the hair?



Just got an email back from Sensory Perfection



> thanks for your enquiry.
> Yes, as long as they are used in the same way as for leave-on applications e.g. lotions, as per the usage levels on the MSDS sheets; these vary but to give you an idea a general safe average is 1-2% (1 to 2 grams fragrance per 100 grams of base solution).
> It's always a good idea to test a small area and see how this works for you.
> Hope this helps, many thanks,
> Jo


----------



## Rose1 (Mar 24, 2010)

catgurl said:


> BTW, if any of you ladies are on the fence about MT, IT WORKS! I got noticable thickness


 
I got some MT last week. Went 50/50 with a friend just in case I didn't like it. How long have you been using it? Did you experience shedding like some people have mentioned?


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 24, 2010)

evsbaby said:


> I will post it Fri




Thanks so much evsbaby 

Btw I just saw your thread on your BC, so sorry for the hair issues you are having.  Your bc is beautiful.

Have you tried MT?

I can send you some if you like?

x Stella


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 24, 2010)

Btw ladies I got my Joico Cuticle sealer yesterday and I used it today after my Aphogee 2-step and moisture DC (Matrix Biolage mixed with cholesterol).

I like this stuff a lot more than the Roux Porosity Control so I think I am gonna have to give up the Roux as this baby is here to stay.  It is a bit more expensive that the Roux but my hair likes it more.  I cannot tell you how much a diff this stuff made to my hair.  

Anyway if anyone wants a 2/3 full bottle of Roux Porosity control please let me know and I will send it to you.  Just send me your address.

x Stella


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 24, 2010)

It's great - made a real freakin diff to my hair the aphogee 2 step also curbed my breakage dead in its tracks as well as the home made jherri juice I  have been using for a few days now...


----------



## catgurl (Mar 25, 2010)

Rose1 said:


> I got some MT last week. Went 50/50 with a friend just in case I didn't like it. How long have you been using it? Did you experience shedding like some people have mentioned?



I've been using it since Jan. At first I was apply it at night it 5 days per week, diluted with water and mixed with jojoba oil. I got massive shedding and it scared me.  I never really worried about shedding before but this was different!

I reduced to 3 days a week and started taking garlic supplements. The Shedding stopped immediately. Sometimes I open up the supplements and add them directly to my mix, but often I just a take a garlic pill in the morning that I am planning to do MT.

My left side has always been thinner and slower to grow. As my hair has gotten longer its become more noticable.  At first I only applied to the left side because I just wanted to even up, but then after 4 weeks by left side was much thicker than the right! So I apply it all over and 3 months after MT my hair soooo thick!  I've also grown nearly 2in in that time. No miracles lenght wise but still good!



PositivelyRadiant said:


> Anyway if anyone wants a 2/3 full bottle of Roux Porosity control please let me know and I will send it to you.  Just send me your address.
> 
> x Stella



Oooh! Me! I'll take it!  I've just started to use PC and my hair loves it!


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 25, 2010)

catgurl said:


> I've been using it since Jan. At first I was apply it at night it 5 days per week, diluted with water and mixed with jojoba oil. I got massive shedding and it scared me.  I never really worried about shedding before but this was different!
> 
> I reduced to 3 days a week and started taking garlic supplements. The Shedding stopped immediately. Sometimes I open up the supplements and add them directly to my mix, but often I just a take a garlic pill in the morning that I am planning to do MT.
> 
> My left side has always been thinner and slower to grow. As my hair has gotten longer its become more noticable.  At first I only applied to the left side because I just wanted to even up, but then after 4 weeks by left side was much thicker than the right! So I apply it all over and 3 months after MT my hair soooo thick!  I've also grown nearly 2in in that time. No miracles lenght wise but still good!




Good to know as I have just started using this!





catgurl said:


> Oooh! Me! I'll take it!  I've just started to use PC and my hair loves it!




PM me your address Catgurl


----------



## grow (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi ladies!

i just started using the mt diluted with distilled water and really like it!
how long before i should see some results?
it hasn't been anywhere near 3 months yet....

i just ordered the aphogee 2 step and cannot wait to try it!

hhj!


----------



## Rose1 (Mar 25, 2010)

catgurl said:


> I've been using it since Jan. At first I was apply it at night it 5 days per week, diluted with water and mixed with jojoba oil. I got massive shedding and it scared me. I never really worried about shedding before but this was different!
> 
> I reduced to 3 days a week and started taking garlic supplements. The Shedding stopped immediately. Sometimes I open up the supplements and add them directly to my mix, but often I just a take a garlic pill in the morning that I am planning to do MT.
> 
> My left side has always been thinner and slower to grow. As my hair has gotten longer its become more noticable.  At first I only applied to the left side because I just wanted to even up, but then after 4 weeks by left side was much thicker than the right! So I apply it all over and 3 months after MT my hair soooo thick!  I've also grown nearly 2in in that time. No miracles lenght wise but still good!


 
I use MT by itself on my sides and crown area and mix 50/50 with JBCO everywhere else. As I am currently wearing extension I won't experience any shedding until I take them out. There is alway a fair bit of shedding so I won't be too alarmed if it's more than usual. I will get some garlic capsule from H&B. My right side has always been thinner than my left side. I have been told that this is probably due to the fact that I mainly sleep on my right side. 2 inches of growth sounds good to me!


----------



## Nameless (Mar 25, 2010)

Darn it! Catgurl beat me to the Roux lol.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 25, 2010)

I got my new steamer !!! 

I was going to buy this model below brand new for about 350 GBP:









...... but then I found a "used" one (same model) on eBay for 99 GBP !!! 


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330416344001&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


Anyhooooo it arrived today by courier and I am going to give her a whirl tomorrow !!!

She fits in my hallways cupboard with my hoover and other stuff but now there is no space for my suitcases and other junk so now I have to sell my beloved hood dryer  

But I am just happy to have found this steamer for less than a third of the retail price.  The lady I bought it from had clearly not used it much..... (she told me she used it about 4 times).

x Stella


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 25, 2010)

grow said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> i just started using the mt diluted with distilled water and really like it!
> how long before i should see some results?
> ...




Aphogee 2 step- is where its at  

2 hairs lost in the last two days,  compared to this time last week which looked like a murder scene.....

Catgurl - pls send that address sooner rather than later as I am off on Hols on Tuesday morning.  Other wise I will send it when I get back in May.


----------



## LushLox (Mar 25, 2010)

Great deal Stella - you are the queen of bargains! 



evsbaby said:


> Due to reasons unrelated to the BKT, my hair fell out and I had to BC last night so I wont be bkt'ing any time soon.



Sorry to hear about your hair evsbaby. As others have said your BC looks lovely.  Your hair will be back before you know it


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 26, 2010)

evsbaby said:


> Anyone in the UK interested in a half bottle of Dreamhair BKT and shampoo for free. I will ship to you. (2 applications left in the bottle). PM me if interested.





evsbaby said:


> I will post it Fri




I got it 


Thank you soooooo much Evsbaby !!! 

BTW - Please let me know if you want me to send you a sample of MT?

x Stella


----------



## Ganjababy (Mar 26, 2010)

You are welcome! I have MT and Ovation. I am too lazy to apply everynight though. I am such a product junky, I need rehab. I am just glad it is not going to waste



PositivelyRadiant said:


> I got it
> 
> 
> Thank you soooooo much Evsbaby !!!
> ...


----------



## Nameless (Mar 26, 2010)

I tried Herbal Essences Beautiful Ends and all I can say is wow!
As a leave in it was good and as a moisturiser it made sweet love to my hair.


----------



## LushLox (Mar 26, 2010)

How often do you intend on steaming your hair Stella?

We must do a steam challenge! 

ETA: Yeah I've been using the HE Beautiful Ends too, it's okay, not sure if I like it as much as my ORS Shea Butter though.  I'll keep using it though til it's finished.


----------



## Nameless (Mar 26, 2010)

Guys, whatever you do, don't buy Jojoba oil from Holland & Barrett. I spent £10 on the oil and I started using it on my face. Within a week I developed a really horrible rash and I'm now struggling to rectify that.
I don't normally react to products so after doing research I found out that Jojoba oil that's extremely golden in colour is not pure and has been refined so much that the goodness has been lost. And some people can develop a rash on their body... I guess I'm one of them.


----------



## graidin (Mar 27, 2010)

Hello ladies, 

Just my 2 cents to say that this thread is really a good idea !! Good that it is a sticky now !!! 
If anyone has an idea where i could find V05 conditioners at a decent price, i would be more than interested....


----------



## LushLox (Mar 27, 2010)

Okay, I'm getting to like the BE split end cream more now.  Last night I sectioned up my hair and applied some to my new growth, right down to the ends and sealed with some meadowfoam seed oil. I then plaited each section and donned my scarf.  Well this morning I could run my fingers right through my 3.5 month post relaxer new growth with no problems, so this may be a keeper!  The only problem with this is I don't really see it on the shelves that much and online it doesn't seem to be in stock anywhere. 

Not sure whether you guys are curious about the Silicon Mix raves on here, they sell it at Lil Missy Salons, http://www.lilmissysalons.com/silicon-mix-c-10.html . I near gulped at the price though, it's three times as much as it costs in the States.  although I suppose it will still be cheaper to buy it here (there are also vendors on ebay too) rather than shipping it from the US.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 27, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> How often do you intend on steaming your hair Stella?
> 
> We must do a steam challenge!
> 
> ETA: Yeah I've been using the HE Beautiful Ends too, it's okay, not sure if I like it as much as my ORS Shea Butter though.  I'll keep using it though til it's finished.




Hey Cream Tee I ma thinking of steaming once a week in spring and summer (i.e. now and when winter rolls round I will see if I can continue at once a week or if I need to up that).


I defo think we should have a steam challenge patched onto the delightfully delicious deep conditioning.  Cream Tee why don't you start one??? 


ETA:  What is this I hear about ORS Shea Butter   - I am curious bc I noticed our hair usually likes similar things....


----------



## LushLox (Mar 27, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> Hey Cream Tee I ma thinking of steaming once a week in spring and summer (i.e. now and when winter rolls round I will see if I can continue at once a week or if I need to up that).
> 
> 
> I defo think we should have a steam challenge patched onto the delightfully delicious deep conditioning.  Cream Tee why don't you start one???
> ...




Tis this; it's Organics sorry not ORS... it's good I like it and it's cheap, only a couple of quid!


----------



## Nameless (Mar 27, 2010)

graidin said:


> If anyone has an idea where i could find V05 conditioners at a decent price, i would be more than interested....


 
I've seen it at Superdrug. There was also a special offer at Tesco a while ago but I don't know how much it costs. Sorry.


----------



## temfash (Mar 27, 2010)

graidin said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Just my 2 cents to say that this thread is really a good idea !! Good that it is a sticky now !!!
> If anyone has an idea where i could find V05 conditioners at a decent price, i would be more than interested....



If you live anyhwere close to south east london I found some VO5 moisture milks (the american brand) at a BSS on walworth road called Julias they were 99p each they had at least 4/5 different flavours  HTH


----------



## Sunrise (Mar 27, 2010)

I don't know how much longer I can contact (ETA: should be contain...) my inner PJ.....

Taken from Black Hair and Beauty April/May 2010 edition.  

Curlformers - £8.25 for a starter pack.  Go to Curlformers website for info.

Mizani's True Texture range: Cleansing Cream, Curl Replenish and Curl Balance. All 3 Items are £13.55 each.  Ring 0800 121 4676 for Stockists.


----------



## Nameless (Mar 27, 2010)

Stella, have you used the steamer yet?


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 27, 2010)

Gabrielle.A said:


> Stella, have you used the steamer yet?




Nope, having my first whirl tomorrow after I get my distilled water.

Hubby was too tired to get it today.

Btw ladies any one got one of these....I need to make some space in my spare room and I am now selling my hood dryer and thinking of replacing it with this one:


----------



## Nameless (Mar 27, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> Nope, having my first whirl tomorrow after I get my distilled water.


 
Can't you use tap? Just taking notes because I'm getting a steamer in mid April.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 27, 2010)

Gabrielle.A said:


> Can't you use tap? Just taking notes because I'm getting a steamer in mid April.



no bc hard water will clog up the machine.  I think they are now making ones which can use tap water though.

Have you decided which one you are getting yet?


----------



## Nameless (Mar 27, 2010)

The £125 one you PMd to me


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 27, 2010)

Gabrielle.A said:


> The £125 one you PMd to me




oh ok - its supposed to be made by the same company that made the old Salons are us model before they came out with the lightweight one.

ETA:  Until it arrives Gabrielle, you could try this idea:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=10541218&posted=1#post10541218


----------



## Endlesslegs (Mar 27, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> Nope, having my first whirl tomorrow after I get my distilled water.
> 
> Hubby was too tired to get it today.
> 
> Btw ladies any one got one of these....I need to make some space in my spare room and I am now selling my hood dryer and thinking of replacing it with this one:


 

Do not get that! My cousin has it in white and its sooo annoying, notice the hinges behind the lady? well they keep coming undone and the dome falls down while you are drying your hair 

I tried to use it once and I got livid after 5 minutes!


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 27, 2010)

Endlesslegs said:


> Do not get that! My cousin has it in white and its sooo annoying, notice the hinges behind the lady? well they keep coming undone and the dome falls down while you are drying your hair
> 
> I tried to use it once and I got livid after 5 minutes!




Thanks for the heads up EL's

Does she have the Rio one or the Babyliss one?

I have heard awful things about the Babyliss one but the Rio one appears to get good reviews.



Rio Reviews


----------



## graidin (Mar 28, 2010)

temfash said:


> If you live anyhwere close to south east london I found some VO5 moisture milks (the american brand) at a BSS on walworth road called Julias they were 99p each they had at least 4/5 different flavours  HTH



Thanks a lot !!!! I don't live in UK but in France but i am very often in London, so i will make sure to definitively check this BSS next time i'm there so i can stock up !!!! I really like the american brand much more compare to the european version....


----------



## graidin (Mar 28, 2010)

Gabrielle.A said:


> I've seen it at Superdrug. There was also a special offer at Tesco a while ago but I don't know how much it costs. Sorry.



Thanks ! I have seen it last time that there was nex V05 bottles but i was not sure of the product, it looked like the same as the US version but different packaging...that's why i did not pick it up..because the US Version is  really the one i  like...but now i regret it... as my stock is almost over....i should have taken one bottle at least to try !!


----------



## Sunrise (Mar 28, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> Nope, having my first whirl tomorrow after I get my distilled water.
> 
> Hubby was too tired to get it today.
> 
> Btw ladies any one got one of these....I need to make some space in my spare room and I am now selling my hood dryer and thinking of replacing it with this one:



Agreeing with EL, it a pain.  Bought one years ago, used it twice and never again.  You had to be a Mathematician to calculate size of head, size of rollers, table height and chair height for a comfortable experience.  Did my brain in.   I got myself one of those soft top ones and never looked back.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 28, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> Agreeing with EL, it a pain.  Bought one years ago, used it twice and never again.  You had to be a Mathematician to calculate size of head, size of rollers, table height and chair height for a comfortable experience.  Did my brain in.   I got myself one of those soft top ones and never looked back.




Sunrise did you buy the Babyliss of the Rio One?

I have heard all the complaints about the Babyliss one hence why I am interested in the Rio one....:scratchch


----------



## Nameless (Mar 29, 2010)

I've been using the HE Beautiful Ends on my relaxed hair as a moisturiser for a few days now. At first it was wow but now it's just ok. It does work wonders on my new growth though (it leaves it so soft). I think I'll use it on my new growth but go back to my original liquid leave in for the length of my hair. This was my first creamy leave in and I've just realised that I prefer a liquid leave in because the creamy was a bit thick.

IMO, I think the HE BE would be fantastic for a natural head.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Lyoness (Mar 29, 2010)

I used H.E all last week.. I like it but at the same time I dont like it.. it smells lush and is really moisturising but I have to wash my hair more often so I dont get product build up on my hair.. 

I've run out now so I'm back to Avon daily leave in... I'll prob buy H.E if I see it on offer as it hasn't lasted me very long.


----------



## Nameless (Mar 29, 2010)

Lyoness said:


> I used H.E all last week.. I like it but at the same time I dont like it.. it smells lush and is really moisturising but I have to wash my hair more often so I dont get product build up on my hair..
> 
> I've run out now so I'm back to Avon daily leave in... I'll prob buy H.E if I see it on offer as it hasn't lasted me very long.


 
Yeah, it was a bit heavy on the length of my hair. That's why I think I'll use it on my new growth. I wash my hair every week and to be honest I want to wash my hair again so it would be soft and bouncy again. 
IMO because it's heavy, I think it's better on natural hair.


----------



## Jaffa (Mar 29, 2010)

Eco Styler Olive Oil Styling Gel - has anyone seen this gel over here yet?  The reviews so far seem great but I've yet to find it......


----------



## Sunrise (Mar 30, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> Sunrise did you buy the Babyliss of the Rio One?
> 
> I have heard all the complaints about the Babyliss one hence why I am interested in the Rio one....:scratchch



It's the crappy Babyliss one*.  *


----------



## Grand Prix (Mar 30, 2010)

Jaffa said:


> Eco Styler Olive Oil Styling Gel - has anyone seen this gel over here yet? The reviews so far seem great but I've yet to find it......


 
Your post just made me look for it. 
I found it on amazon.

I really was trying to stay out of this thread, but now I feel I _need _this gel in my life.
And if I'm ordering from amazon I might as well order some more.


----------



## Grand Prix (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh no wait, it still needs to be shipped from the States. 
At least this means I won't be buying anything today.


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Mar 30, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can find ANY ecosyler gel in London, like actual shop location.
Have been looking for a while  thanks in advance!


----------



## Pooks (Mar 30, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> Nope, having my first whirl tomorrow after I get my distilled water.


 
Where you getting your distilled water from Stel?


----------



## Ganjababy (Mar 30, 2010)

A hair shop on plumstead high street. I have also bought some in SW London, somewhere between Tooting and Streatham, near a big Primark store- sorry I cannot be more specific I cannot for the life of me remember exactly where. I have not found the aloe vera one in London, just the others.




Sapphire_chic said:


> Does anyone know where I can find ANY ecosyler gel in London, like actual shop location.
> Have been looking for a while  thanks in advance!


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Mar 30, 2010)

thanks Evsbaby, i'll check that plumstead one out


----------



## Jaffa (Mar 30, 2010)

Sapphire_chic said:


> Does anyone know where I can find ANY ecosyler gel in London, like actual shop location.
> Have been looking for a while  thanks in advance!


 
I've seen the others in PAKS in Edmonton and a few of the other BSS but not the Olive Oil one.


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Mar 30, 2010)

Jaffa said:


> I've seen the others in PAKS in Edmonton and a few of the other BSS but not the Olive Oil one.


 

this is so much closer to me  thanks


----------



## Jaffa (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey Sapphire Chic

Go to the BSS in the Green - it's near to ASDA.  It's only been open a few months and the people in there are politer than PAKS and in the products are slightly cheaper


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Mar 30, 2010)

Jaffa said:


> Hey Sapphire Chic
> 
> Go to the BSS in the Green - it's near to ASDA. It's only been open a few months and the people in there are politer than PAKS and in the products are slightly cheaper


 
sorry i'm being slow, what green? thanks because sometimes i hate going in paks


----------



## Jaffa (Mar 30, 2010)

Edmonton Green shopping centre is opposite the train station. At one end of the centre (nearest to ASDA) is the BSS shop.  PAKS is on the main road about 5/10 mins walk from train station.  The shop is easiest to find if you go into the centre from ASDA - it's on the left hand side just past the post office - HTH


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks jaffa

I will try and navigate that huge looking shopping centre lol why don't they sell this in any bss in west/northwest London, i've been calling stores all day


----------



## RUBY (Mar 30, 2010)

Sapphire_chic said:


> Does anyone know where I can find ANY ecosyler gel in London, like actual shop location.
> Have been looking for a while  thanks in advance!


 

They sell ecostyler gel in Peckham, they have all different varieties the small jar is £1.19 and the large size is £2+. I can't remember the name of the shop but its the one opposite Argos near the new 99p shop. And there are loads of hair shops in Peckham high street so even if you go into another one there its likely they will have it.


----------



## Jaffa (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey Sapphire

Dont rely on what someone on the phone is telling you - half the time they dont even know what's in the shop!  Best to go and look for yourself. I had never heard of this product until recently and when I went to the first BSS and askd for it they showed me some other gel product (I guess all he understood of the question was gel!) but when I looked round I found the tubs myself
You'll probably find they are local to you

But if anyone sees the* Olive Oil* one please let me know


----------



## Rose1 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi Ladies

Just to let you know, Luxury Hair Care is offering free delivery on all order until 6th April. They also sell a Mizani products. The H2O Intense Night-Time Treatment which people have been raving about it costs £11.14, cheaper than most places when you take away the shipping costs.


----------



## Nameless (Mar 30, 2010)

Does anyone know where to get Suave conditioners. My sister wants to try it because it's been praised quite a bit.


----------



## Rose1 (Mar 30, 2010)

Not that it helps, but I got the coconut one from Jamaica, but you can order it from here http://www.mariposa-import.eu/advan...6347af3b769327aa720aa2e4796&manufacturers_id=


----------



## Nameless (Mar 30, 2010)

^^^^ Thanks Rose1 but I'm looking to buy it in the shop. Or I might try VO5.
Or has anyone tried a good conditioner that is easily available in London?


----------



## catgurl (Mar 30, 2010)

Gabrielle.A said:


> ^^^^ Thanks Rose1 but I'm looking to buy it in the shop. Or I might try V05.
> Or has anyone tried a good conditioner that is easily available in London?



Inecto Coconut Condish has great slip, smells great, no cones or mineral oil and is £1.99 at Superdrug.  I use it to co-wash, and as base for DC mixes.


----------



## Nameless (Mar 30, 2010)

Anymore conditioners? What are you relaxed heads using as a quick conditioner?


----------



## Rose1 (Mar 31, 2010)

How about Herbal Essences Hello Hydration or Aussie Moist?


----------



## Rose1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can buy Camellia Oil and how much it costs?


----------



## Pooks (Mar 31, 2010)

^^ Here's one place selling 100ml for £10.72: 
http://www.fushi.co.uk/Products/Camellia-Oil--Organic__010416.aspx?gclid=CIno8KPl4qACFUaE7Qode2I6EA


----------



## Nameless (Mar 31, 2010)

Rose1 said:


> How about Herbal Essences Hello Hydration or Aussie Moist?


 
Is the Aussie in England different to the one in America like a lot of the products?


----------



## Sunrise (Mar 31, 2010)

Rose1 said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy Camellia Oil and how much it costs?



The only person I know is Anita Grant.  It's £14.95 but she does samples for £2.45 if you want to try before you commit to a larger size.


----------



## Nameless (Apr 1, 2010)

If you are still looking for Eco Styler and live in North West London then good news! Juliet's in Harlesden and the hair shop that's 2 shops down sell them. They sell A LOT of them. They have so many varieties. They have no alcohol versions and the prices start from £1.20 (I think).
If you want some but can't get access to them, PM me your address and I'll send some to you (after P&P has been paid).


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Apr 1, 2010)

Gabrielle.A said:


> If you are still looking for Eco Styler and live in North West London then good news! Juliet's in Harlesden and the hair shop that's 2 shops down sell them. They sell A LOT of them. They have so many varieties. They have no alcohol versions and the prices start from £1.20 (I think).
> If you want some but can't get access to them, PM me your address and I'll send some to you (after P&P has been paid).



wow thats so freaky, i live so close to there and i just went alll the way down to Edmonton yesterday lol thanks for info though  and the Edmonton shop sells those Aphrodite hair steamers and he  said he would do me a good deal 

But still I looove Eco now! well worth the journey lol next time I will try Harlesden. Where is Juliet's? Is that on the main high road...near Iceland perhaps?


----------



## Jaffa (Apr 1, 2010)

Sapphire_chic said:


> wow thats so freaky, i live so close to there and i just went alll the way down to Edmonton yesterday lol thanks for info though  and the *Edmonton shop sells those Aphrodite hair steamers and he said he would do me a good deal*
> 
> Sounds good - I'm looking for a steamer. Did he say how much?


----------



## Jaffa (Apr 1, 2010)

Gabrielle.A said:


> If you are still looking for Eco Styler and live in North West London then good news! Juliet's in Harlesden and the hair shop that's 2 shops down sell them. They sell A LOT of them. They have so many varieties. They have no alcohol versions and the prices start from £1.20 (I think).
> If you want some but can't get access to them, PM me your address and I'll send some to you (after P&P has been paid).


 
Hey Gabrielle - do you know if they have the Olive Oil one?  This is the one that seems hard to find


----------



## Rose1 (Apr 1, 2010)

Rose1 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Just to let you know, Luxury Hair Care is offering free delivery on all order until 6th April. They also sell a Mizani products. The H2O Intense Night-Time Treatment which people have been raving about it costs £11.14, cheaper than most places when you take away the shipping costs.


 
I placed my first order from Luxury Hair Care late on Tuesday evening. I ordered Mizani H20 Intense Night-Time Treatment and it arrived today. Talk about super fast delivery. I also received a welcome email after placing my order which included a discount code for when/if I place a second order for £5 off if spending over £20. I'm not sure whether anyone else can use the discount code I was sent, but it's WELCOME1. As previously mentioned, they are also offering free delivery on all orders until 6th April.

I will not be buying any hair products this month!


----------



## Nameless (Apr 1, 2010)

Sapphire_chic said:


> wow thats so freaky, i live so close to there and i just went alll the way down to Edmonton yesterday lol thanks for info though  and the Edmonton shop sells those Aphrodite hair steamers and he said he would do me a good deal
> 
> But still I looove Eco now! well worth the journey lol next time I will try Harlesden. Where is Juliet's? Is that on the main high road...near Iceland perhaps?


 
It's the one that's kind of near KFC. Just keep walking up and cross the little road and the first hair shop you come across is Juliet's.



Jaffa said:


> Hey Gabrielle - do you know if they have the Olive Oil one? This is the one that seems hard to find


 
I didn't look at the specific types. I just saw that they had quite a few in tubes and jars and there were different sizes. I'll look for the Olive Oil the next time I pop in there. Might be tomorrow, not too sure though.


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Apr 1, 2010)

Jaffa said:


> Sapphire_chic said:
> 
> 
> > wow thats so freaky, i live so close to there and i just went alll the way down to Edmonton yesterday lol thanks for info though  and the *Edmonton shop sells those Aphrodite hair steamers and he said he would do me a good deal*
> ...


----------



## Nameless (Apr 1, 2010)

Oh yeah, Juliet's also sell the American VO5 (they only had 3 types of the conditioner). I bought it and I'm pleased with the results. Detangling was a breeze and I didnt't lose as much hair as I normally do.

I saw the Roux PC but there were 2 parts. Am I supposed to buy both or use one? If so, which one?


----------



## Rose1 (Apr 3, 2010)

Does anyone know where to buy Mizani relaxers in the UK?  My friend has been recommended Mizani but can't find it anywhere.  Also, does anyone know which is better Classic Rhelaxers, Sensitive Scalp Rhelaxer Formula or Butter Blend Relaxer System?


----------



## Sunrise (Apr 3, 2010)

Rose1 said:


> Does anyone know where to buy Mizani relaxers in the UK?  My friend has been recommended Mizani but can't find it anywhere.  Also, does anyone know which is better Classic Rhelaxers, Sensitive Scalp Rhelaxer Formula or Butter Blend Relaxer System?



My Hair and Beauty on Stroud Green Road (10 doors from Pak).  Ring before you go down there to see if they have what you want in stock.


----------



## catgurl (Apr 3, 2010)

VeePickni said:


> ^^ Here's one place selling 100ml for £10.72:
> http://www.fushi.co.uk/Products/Camellia-Oil--Organic__010416.aspx?gclid=CIno8KPl4qACFUaE7Qode2I6EA



Catching up on this thread 

Revive has the best deal on Camellia oil! 
http://www.reviveholisticbeauty.com/page6.htm

100ml for £4! But I just see that they are out of stock until the end of the month  Lucky for me I ordered just ordered 250ml of the organic (and I still had 100ml left of the Japanese).


----------



## Nameless (Apr 4, 2010)

For those of you who take Perfectil vitamins. I'm giving away 42 of them. Click the link below for more info:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=458136&highlight=


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Apr 4, 2010)

hope everyone is well


----------



## LushLox (Apr 5, 2010)

Rose1 said:


> Does anyone know where to buy Mizani relaxers in the UK?  My friend has been recommended Mizani but can't find it anywhere.  Also, does anyone know which is better Classic Rhelaxers, Sensitive Scalp Rhelaxer Formula or Butter Blend Relaxer System?



As Sunrise said, My hair and Beauty sells them.  The thing is though they only sell the large salon style tubs, so you need to be relaxing the hair (or other people's hair too) fairly regularly before the shelf life diminishes because it's a big tub to get through.  I bought the Butter Blends and used it once, and never used it again.  Waste of £36.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 5, 2010)

Gabrielle.A said:


> Oh yeah, Juliet's also sell the American VO5 (they only had 3 types of the conditioner). I bought it and I'm pleased with the results. Detangling was a breeze and I didnt't lose as much hair as I normally do.
> *
> I saw the Roux PC but there were 2 parts. Am I supposed to buy both or use one? If so, which one?*



I think it is actually a three part system, but in any case I use the very last treatment at the end of my wash.


----------



## Nameless (Apr 5, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> I think it is actually a three part system, but in any case I use the very last treatment at the end of my wash.


 
And silly question, but how do you use it?


----------



## LushLox (Apr 5, 2010)

Gabrielle.A said:


> And silly question, but how do you use it?




No not silly as people seem to use it in different ways.  When I've rinsed my DC out I will apply some of the PC for 30-40 seconds, sometimes a minute or two then wash out with cold water.  The combination of PC and the cold water help to seal the cuticle.


----------



## Nameless (Apr 5, 2010)

^^^ Ok, I'll try it one day. I just need to find a place that sells the 3rd part.


----------



## Rose1 (Apr 6, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> As Sunrise said, My hair and Beauty sells them. The thing is though they only sell the large salon style tubs, so you need to be relaxing the hair (or other people's hair too) fairly regularly before the shelf life diminishes because it's a big tub to get through. I bought the Butter Blends and used it once, and never used it again. Waste of £36.


 
Thanks Cream Tee.  If I wasn't taking a break from relaxing, I'd share with my friend.  £36 is a lot to pay for something you may only use once.


----------



## Vintageglam (Apr 6, 2010)

VeePickni said:


> Where you getting your distilled water from Stel?



believe it or not a petrol station on city road.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 6, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> believe it or not a petrol station on city road.




Really? I work not too far from there. Hmmm, thanks Stella.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 6, 2010)

Rose1 said:


> Thanks Cream Tee.  If I wasn't taking a break from relaxing, I'd share with my friend.  £36 is a lot to pay for something you may only use once.



Indeed, I felt like a right mug  but there you are! I quickly learned to just stick to what works for me.


----------



## Vintageglam (Apr 6, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Really? I work not too far from there. Hmmm, thanks Stella.




Yep and it's cheaper than when you buy it for beauty purposes cos they hike up the price.  But when its for boys and their toy's the price goes down !!!

Anyway in Thailand at the mo (koh samui) so will give more info when I get back.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Apr 7, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> If you are referring to Perfume then it's here. I usually buy the specials offers.
> 
> I will be buying from here at some point because my shea butter/coconut oil mix smells yuck! The shop sells fragrances that cover perfume and home fragrance.


 
Perfume parlour uses the same chemist that creates my natural fragrances  My prices are much cheaper and bottles are much bigger


----------



## Vintageglam (Apr 7, 2010)

^^^ naughty bit of plugging there BA....   Btw is there an LHCF Discount code?


----------



## Nameless (Apr 7, 2010)

Is the Aussie Moist that the American ladies talk about available in the UK? And was anyone able to find ceramic hair rollers?


----------



## LushLox (Apr 7, 2010)

Aussie is available in most places isn't it? Yeah I think you can more or less find that here.  I'm going to give in and buy my ceramic rollers from a US vendor.  I opened up a myus.com account, so they will forward my order on to me here. I plan to do a large order of stuff at the end of the month.


----------



## Rose1 (Apr 7, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Indeed, I felt like a right mug  but there you are! I quickly learned to just stick to what works for me.


 

Just out of curiosity, why did you use Butter Blends only once?


----------



## Nameless (Apr 7, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Aussie is available in most places isn't it? Yeah I think you can more or less find that here. I'm going to give in and buy my ceramic rollers from a US vendor. I opened up a myus.com account, so they will forward my order on to me here. I plan to do a large order of stuff at the end of the month.


 
I've seen the Aussie in England but when I googled the American one, this came up:







And I started thinking that maybe the ingredients are different to the UK one (e.g. the American VO5 has less cones than the UK one).


----------



## LushLox (Apr 7, 2010)

Gabrielle.A said:


> I've seen the Aussie in England but when I googled the American one, this came up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ohhh, well now I've never seen this one - typical, we get all the sub standard stuff here!


----------



## LushLox (Apr 7, 2010)

Rose1 said:


> Just out of curiosity, why did you use Butter Blends only once?




I just didn't like the way my hair felt - it was chronically dry and I had breakage.  I suppose I could have given it another try but I decided to listen to my instincts and stick to what I'm used to.

Could be that I've always used a no lye relaxer and the switch to lye was a bit much for me.  You should still try it though because it does get very good reviews.


----------



## Rose1 (Apr 7, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> I just didn't like the way my hair felt - it was chronically dry and I had breakage. I suppose I could have given it another try but I decided to listen to my instincts and stick to what I'm used to.
> 
> Could be that I've always used a no lye relaxer and the switch to lye was a bit much for me. You should still try it though because it does get very good reviews.


 
I'm not relaxing my hair anytime soon so can't try it. My hairdresser told me that if I ever decide to relax again that I should try Mizani. My friend can't find it anywhere and can't afford to buy a tub. She contacted Mizani about the lack of availabilty of their products in the UK and was told:

_"Mizani is a professional hair care range which means it is sold through salons only (including their authorised salon websites). To find your nearest Mizani salon please call our stockist number: 0800-121 4676_

_At your chosen salon you will be able to have a Mizani relaxer service and purchase retail products."_

If that's the case how come it's readily available in the US, Africa & West Indies?


----------



## Nameless (Apr 7, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Ohhh, well now I've never seen this one - typical, we get all the sub standard stuff here!


 
I know, tell me about it.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 7, 2010)

Rose1 said:


> I'm not relaxing my hair anytime soon so can't try it. My hairdresser told me that if I ever decide to relax again that I should try Mizani. My friend can't find it anywhere and can't afford to buy a tub. She contacted Mizani about the lack of availabilty of their products in the UK and was told:
> 
> _"Mizani is a professional hair care range which means it is sold through salons only (including their authorised salon websites). To find your nearest Mizani salon please call our stockist number: 0800-121 4676_
> 
> ...



I'm not sure how the retailers do it, maybe they have some sort of special arrangement or something.  Most of these salon brands will add a disclaimer to their products to state that they can only guarantee excellent results if used by a professional ie stylist.


----------



## Sunrise (Apr 7, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> *I'm not sure how the retailers do it, maybe they have some sort of special arrangement or something*.  Most of these salon brands will add a disclaimer to their products to state that they can only guaranteed excellent results if used by a professional ie stylist.




I know for a fact that Pak order some of their stuff straight from a US suppliers therefore, pissing off the UK professional suppliers. One said supplier tried to put a stop to this by complaining to the product makers but couldn't (ETA - put an end to it).  

Although Pak are annoying (ask them for one product, they wanna refer you to another. Don't know what's in their store and lack of product knowledge), *SOMETIMES *I am grateful to them as I wouldn't get the product otherwise.


----------



## Rose1 (Apr 11, 2010)

Asda in Walthamstow (and no doubt other branches) are selling the following for 84p (approx US$1.30) per box:

Hesh Shikakai powder
Hesh Multani Mitti powder
Hesh Alma powder
Hesh Neem

http://www.heshpharma.com/hair-care-products.html

There were more products, but I can't remember the names.


----------



## Mimi22 (Apr 12, 2010)

How y'all ladies doing, product-wise? 
Not OD'ing I hope! lol


----------



## Nameless (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey, yesterday I popped into Sally's and they were doing a buy one get one free offer on Silk Elements Deep Moisturizing Treatment. This was yesterday though, so I'm not sure if the offer is still available.


----------



## Sunrise (Apr 15, 2010)

Grand Prix said:


> I ordered quite a few.
> 
> Carrot Milk and Honey Shampoo Sample
> Mud & Clay Shampoo Sample
> ...



I place my first order last week Thursday and it came today.    Before the order came to me, I was already planning my next order.  If I was not impressed before, I am definitely impressed now.  The Lemon Lavender soap smells .   The Honey Butter!   Now looking for a facial soap for my Mum (She's a OAP).  Any suggestions?  

I REALLY need to stay out of this forum.  It's not good for my Bank Balance!


----------



## Mimi22 (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm making lots of notes!

Hope you ladies come back and review your purchases!


----------



## Pooks (Apr 15, 2010)

I've tried Akuawood's Black Soap on my face with excellent results.  It is a little drying, but I followed it up with aloe vera as a toner and then shea butter to moisturise.  My skin has been responding very well.

Also Blaque*Angel's natural perfumes are a winner.  Lovely fragrances without the immediate sneezing fit that normally follows me spraying conventional perfumes.  The choice is craaaaaaaaazy.  They are a winner with DH   and I still have a couple to go home and crack open: Chanel No. 5 and Watermelon.  I can only imagine they will be great too.
ETA:  100 % natural - they have a silk base are blended with vitamin e oil,aloe vera and contain natural organic fragrance oils and organic ingredients. 
Link: http://www.candyscent.co.uk/


----------



## Mimi22 (Apr 15, 2010)

Do you ladies know any UK beauty/fashion/makeup blogs by black women?

thanks in advance!


----------



## Sunrise (Apr 15, 2010)

Mimi22 said:


> Do you ladies know any UK beauty/fashion/makeup blogs by black women?
> 
> thanks in advance!



There you go....

Vex in the City - Make up

Or, and there's London Diva's one (Fashion)


----------



## Sunrise (Apr 15, 2010)

VeePickni said:


> Also Blaque*Angel's natural perfumes are a winner.  Lovely fragrances without the immediate sneezing fit that normally follows me spraying conventional perfumes.  The choice is craaaaaaaaazy.  They are a winner with DH   and I still have a couple to go home and crack open: Chanel No. 5 and Watermelon.  I can only imagine they will be great too.
> ETA:  100 % natural - they have a silk base are blended with vitamin e oil,aloe vera and contain natural organic fragrance oils and organic ingredients.
> Link: http://www.candyscent.co.uk/




B*A is another one I need to stay away from. 

I went through her list and WOW!  There's a good 10 fragrances I need! 

Does it come in a spray or, roll on?


----------



## Pooks (Apr 15, 2010)

The ones I have are spray, but I think there may be body lotions too..? Best to PM her and find out, don't try to stay away, resistance is futile!!


----------



## Sunrise (Apr 16, 2010)

Here's the review...

CV's Lavender Lemon soap

Smells divine.  Suds really well so, a little is needed.  Didn't dry out my skin and could still smell the fragrance on me a few hours later.  It served as duel purpose through as I used it to wash my muslin facial cloth.  Worked well in fact!  Will buy again!

CV's Honey Butter soap

Didn't sud as well but, that was due to the fatty content.  Cleans well and left my skin smooth.  Looks like I found my Spring and Autumn soap!  (Winter soap is SheaButterCottage's Karite - Sheabutter Soap)

There you have it!


----------



## Mimi22 (Apr 16, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> There you go....
> 
> Vex in the City - Make up
> 
> Or, and there's London Diva's one (Fashion)





Sunrise said:


> Here's the review...
> 
> CV's Lavender Lemon soap
> 
> ...



Hey sunrise!

thanks for the link and for the review! Do you have sensitive skin? Did you notice any drying or breakouts?


----------



## Sunrise (Apr 17, 2010)

Mimi22 said:


> Hey sunrise!
> 
> thanks for the link and for the review! Do you have sensitive skin? Did you notice any drying or breakouts?



Hiya Mimi22

Yer welcome!

I should clarify that I used the CV's soaps on my body only.  Nope, my skin is not sensitive. My skin is drying out as I get older and,  worst during the winter (THIS winter in particular...).  

I found a cleanser for for face some years ago and, it works well (Liz Earle's Cleanse and Polish cleanser) but, was struggling in finding something that works for my body until recently.

I will be buying a facial soap for my mum soon so, I will let you know how that goes.


----------



## sithembile (Apr 17, 2010)

Ladies who CO wash, which conditioners do you use? I'm looking for something moisturising, with no cones and relatively affordable. TIA


----------



## temfash (Apr 17, 2010)

sithembile said:


> Ladies who CO wash, which conditioners do you use? I'm looking for something moisturising, with no cones and relatively affordable. TIA



Try V05 the american brand most BSS carry them now, the british ones in the supermarkets/chemists are not cone free. HTH


----------



## catgurl (Apr 17, 2010)

sithembile said:


> Ladies who CO wash, which conditioners do you use? I'm looking for something moisturising, with no cones and relatively affordable. TIA



I use Inecto Pure Coconut Oil condish.  Its available at Superdrug for about £1.99 and it doesn't have cones OR mineral oil! Yay!

Smells great too.


----------



## sithembile (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Sunrise (Apr 17, 2010)

I pretty sure this volcano malarkey will affect overseas purchases.  

I need to bear that in mind over the next few weeks....


----------



## Nameless (Apr 25, 2010)

Where can I get the VO5 Strawberries and Cream conditioner in London?


----------



## Nameless (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## sithembile (Apr 26, 2010)

Gabrielle.A said:


> Where can I get the VO5 Strawberries and Cream conditioner in London?




I found it at PAK this weekend. Coming from up north, that shop is a pj's paradise, my eyes were watering the whole time I was there!


----------



## Vintageglam (Apr 27, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can get Bohyme Brazilian weaving hair from in the UK????

TIA Ladies 

x Stella


----------



## Vintageglam (Apr 27, 2010)

BTW ladies totally peed off that even in a back water country like Cambodia they have Herbal Essences LTR (at premium price of course) and it is no where to be seen in the UK???

WTF is that about anyway....?


----------



## Fab79 (Apr 27, 2010)

^PR - i think i saw somewhere that LTR is Beautiful Ends over here as they have the same ingredients, not really sure, but you could check it out


----------



## Vintageglam (Apr 27, 2010)

^^^ Yeah I know it's called beautiful ends and it has slightly diff ingredients but the stuff I am talking about is the actual US version which you can even get in Thailand & Cambodia (also saw it in Oz).  The UK is fugged up I tell you.


----------



## Nameless (Apr 27, 2010)

Fabu-lass said:


> ^PR - i think i saw somewhere that LTR is Beautiful Ends over here as they have the same ingredients, not really sure, but you could check it out


 
I tried the Beautiful Ends and it was crap on my relaxed hair (it weighed it down and made it dull) but it was good on my regrowth. I don't believe it's the same as LTR because the vids I've seen of it on YT show it to have a more liquid consistency while Beautiful Ends is more creamy.

ETA:  Stella. Long time, no speak. How are you?


----------



## Vintageglam (Apr 27, 2010)

^^^ Hey Gabrielle I am good, how you Chica? - The Volcano ish meant I had to extend my trip in SE Asia and we are now in Cambodia.... poor me


----------



## Nameless (Apr 27, 2010)

^^^^ Oh dear Stella. I'm ok, just a bit stressed because I have exams. I relaxed my hair today and I got a trim. I'm grazing APL now but I'm not claiming it until my next relaxer (the end of July). I'll also get layers done in July.

Erm.... that's it really


----------



## Vintageglam (Apr 27, 2010)

^^^ Wohooo - grazing APL - WOW are you gonna celebrate or you holding out till you get there!!!

Anyway moving swiftly on - reggie please????


----------



## Nameless (Apr 28, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> Anyway moving swiftly on - reggie please????


 
My reggie is very simple, I'll post it tomorrow.

Bad news Silk Elements lovers: Sally's in the UK is discontinuing the range :covereyes

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=10834286&posted=1#post10834286

And most of their products are in the clearance sale:

http://www.sallyexpress.com/search.aspx?q=silk+elements

*pours out some liquor*


----------



## LushLox (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for that Gabrielle, I was wondering why they were selling it so cheap.  I need to order a few tubs...

Well done on grazing APL, I hopefully should be there by the time I touch up in June, although I need a trim... 

Got to give props to Darcy Botanicals Peach Kernel Hydrating Milk. Not only is it all natural but it smells fabulous and it keeps my hair beautifully moisturised.  I'm very glad it's natural, as everything else that I use has so many cones...


----------



## Mimi22 (Apr 30, 2010)

How did you ladies hair survive the winter? 

My hair had minimal damage! I'm quite happy


----------



## Vintageglam (Apr 30, 2010)

^^^ Very jelly I had to BC to 2.5 - 3 inches cos my transition was not going well 

On a positive note I feel much better now to have healthy hair on my head


----------



## Mimi22 (Apr 30, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> ^^^ Very jelly I had to BC to 2.5 - 3 inches cos my transition was not going well
> 
> On a positive note I feel much better now to have healthy hair on my head



oh no! so sorry! what do u think happened to make u bc? how many months post are u? 


even though I didn't lose much, I had really really slow growth. I'm still at apl. not happy


----------



## Vintageglam (Apr 30, 2010)

^^^ Nothing serious Mimi - just transtion didn't go well as the two texture thingy was a nightmare and my hair literally just broke off.  Not even the super duper hard protein treatments could save me so I just had a lady cut it all off when I was in Thailand.

Its pretty sad but to tell the truth  I think I made the right decision 


Btw APL is not to be sniffed at woman - I dream of getting there sometime within the next two years .....


----------



## Mimi22 (Apr 30, 2010)

it's always tuff doing a transition! I admire u ladies, I couldn't do it. I just cut that sucker bald. lol

I've been back and forth at APL and I really wanna move forward to BSL. 

any new products lately?


----------



## Vintageglam (Apr 30, 2010)

^^^ You know me I canny resist 

While I wash in Thailand I got the most amazing keratin masque and egg and honey egg masque.  There are no nasty ingredients - just all pure and natural - great for a good protein kick   Unfortunately I left them in Phnom Penh 

I have run out of moisture DC tho as a I only packed a few ORS Replenishing paks thinking  I would be out here for 1 month.  I am in the  back water of Cambodia in a town called Battambang but luckily I managed to hunt down some Pantene Moisturising masque (which is not half bad).  So anyway I have dc'd on dry hair with the last of my Aphogee 2 minute and followed up with the Pantene which I will leave in overnight so we shall see tomorow morning how that goes....


----------



## Mimi22 (Apr 30, 2010)

oh wow sounds amazng! what are u doing in Thailand/Cambodia ? 

and my most amazing find has been lush jasmine and henna frizzy treatment. omg it's sublime!! but ur moisturizing treatmnt sounds delish! can't believe u forgot it!! u could have brought enough for us lhcf pjs lol lol


----------



## Vintageglam (Apr 30, 2010)

^^^ Ooh you making me jealous - you know I can't get lush here..... 


I am travelling (and working) with the DH at the moment.  We started in Bangkok then Koh Samui then back to Bangkok and then flew from Phuket to Syndey then back to Phuket for a week and then onto Phnom Pehn and then onto Battambang and then back to Phnom Pehn and then onto Kampot before finally heading back to Phnom Pehn and then onto Bangkok and Hong Kong and then back to Bangkok back to Paris for a week or so before heading back home.

Can't wait to taste some Nigerian food again ....


----------



## miss_cheveious (May 1, 2010)

Hey ladies, anyone know where to purchase cellophane or clear rinses- I wanna get my shine on this summer! I've tried Paks in finsbury Pk and ebay to no avail (unless I'm using the wrong keyword).
TIA


----------



## LushLox (May 1, 2010)

Sounds very glam Stella! 



miss_cheveious said:


> Hey ladies, anyone know where to purchase cellophane or clear rinses- I wanna get my shine on this summer! I've tried Paks in finsbury Pk and ebay to no avail (unless I'm using the wrong keyword).
> TIA



I use the Frederic Fekkai Salon Glaze which is very good (although not used it lately) but it's expensive and you can probably get just a good products for cheaper.  There is a huge thread on here about clear rinses.  

ETA: Not quite the huge thread I'm thinking of but it has some different options. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=367565&highlight=fekkai+salon+glaze


----------



## Mimi22 (May 1, 2010)

I really want to co-wash with Wen in the summer! Have any of u lades tried it?


----------



## sithembile (May 1, 2010)

Mimi22 said:


> I really want to co-wash with Wen in the summer! Have any of u lades tried it?




I've been away from the forum for years, what is wen?


----------



## Mimi22 (May 1, 2010)

sithembile said:


> I've been away from the forum for years, what is wen?



http://www.wenhaircare.co.uk/

http://new.wenhaircare.com/

It's a cleasing cream conditoner that's meant to replace shampoo  there's loads of raves and its great on natural hair.


----------



## Nameless (May 1, 2010)

Has anyone tried Hair One? (because I heard that Wen is quite expensive).


----------



## LushLox (May 1, 2010)

I should ask my mum, I bought her some WEN for Christmas, but it's probably still laying in the box unopened.


----------



## Mimi22 (May 2, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> I should ask my mum, I bought her some WEN for Christmas, but it's probably still laying in the box unopened.





Oh dear! Why!! Ask her!! I think I'll grab up the courage and get in for summer co-washing... I AM NOT A PJ


----------



## sithembile (May 3, 2010)

Mimi22 said:


> http://www.wenhaircare.co.uk/
> 
> http://new.wenhaircare.com/
> 
> It's a cleasing cream conditoner that's meant to replace shampoo  there's loads of raves and its great on natural hair.



Thank you! Do you know if it contains sodium chloride? My hair is BKT'd so I need to stay away from products which have it.


----------



## Mimi22 (May 3, 2010)

sithembile said:


> Thank you! Do you know if it contains sodium chloride? My hair is BKT'd so I need to stay away from products which have it.



No i dont think so. Here's the ingredient list:

Key Ingredients
Water (Aqua), Glycerin, Cetyl Alcohol, Cetearyl Alcohol, Chamomilla Recutita (Matricaria) Flower Extract, Prunus Serotina (Wild Cherry) Bark Extract, Rosmarinus Officinalis (Rosemary) Leaf Extract, Prunus Amygdalus Dulcis (Sweet Almond) Oil, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice, Hydrolyzed Wheat, Protein, Panthenol, Butylene Glycol, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Stearamidopropyl Dimethylamine, Polysorbate 60, PEG-60 Almond Glycerides, Amodimethicone, Citric Acid, Menthol, Methylchloroisothiazolinone, Methylisothiazolinone, Fragrance (Parfum, Limonene)

Glycerin: provides moisturizing benefits to the hair. One of the best humectants and has natural moisturizing properties.
Chamomile Extract: designed to help add sheen and highlights. Used for its soothing, calming properties.
Cherry Bark: designed to bring out color, shine & softness in all shades of natural and color-treated hair. Formulated to help with the manageability of your hair.
Rosemary Extract: designed to condition, tone and strengthen hair. Is an invigorating toner and astringent.
Panthenol: helps to promote and restore resilience. A penetrating moisturizer that plumps the hair shaft to make it appear thicker. Designed to reduce split ends, smooth, strengthen and seal in moisture.
Sweet almond oil: designed to contribute conditioning and glide to hair, as well as a conditioned feel to the skin. Softens, soothes and is an excellent moisturizer for the hair.


----------



## Vintageglam (May 3, 2010)

^^^ Might look into this or the Hair One Mimi - my natural hair  co-washing....


----------



## Mimi22 (May 3, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> ^^^ Might look into this or the Hair One Mimi - my natural hair  co-washing....



Same here! In the summer I love to co-wash everyday  I want something that'll pack a punch and Wen seems quite convincing. lol


----------



## Vintageglam (May 3, 2010)

^^^ Have you looked into the Hair One?  That has had good reviews also and some people even like it more than Wen?

I got a sample pack from PAKS - need to use it....


----------



## Mimi22 (May 3, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> ^^^ Have you looked into the Hair One?  That has had good reviews also and some people even like it more than Wen?
> 
> I got a sample pack from PAKS - need to use it....



Really you got Hair One from paks? I did a search for it on some UK sites and couldnt find it.


----------



## Vintageglam (May 3, 2010)

Yep I am sure it was there or maybe another local BSS - they gave me some sample packets trying to draw me in and all.  I have defo seen it somewhere tho.  Will report back when I get to London.


----------



## Mimi22 (May 3, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> Yep I am sure it was there or maybe another local BSS - they gave me some sample packets trying to draw me in and all.  I have defo seen it somewhere tho.  Will report back when I get to London.



Awesome! Keep me updated Stella


----------



## sithembile (May 3, 2010)

The wen is tempting but a little pricey!


----------



## Nameless (May 3, 2010)

Mimi22 said:


> Really you got Hair One from paks? I did a search for it on some UK sites and couldnt find it.


 
Yeah, the Paks in my area had a lot of them and Juliet's in Harlesden sell them too.

I think it was £4.99 (not 100% sure).


----------



## Nameless (May 3, 2010)

sithembile said:


> The wen is tempting but a little pricey!


 
How much is the Wen?


----------



## Mimi22 (May 3, 2010)

Gabrielle.A said:


> Yeah, the Paks in my area had a lot of them and Juliet's in Harlesden sell them too.
> 
> I think it was £4.99 (not 100% sure).



I usually go to the Paks in Finsbury Park, is that near you? I've never been to Juliet's.  The starter kit sells for about 24.95.  I dont know how much it costs individually.  My sister was gonna send it over from Miami. 

On curlmart the 16oz is sold for roughly £18.35, while the 6 oz is sold for roughly £9.17.


----------



## Nameless (May 3, 2010)

Mimi22 said:


> I usually go to the Paks in Finsbury Park, is that near you? I've never been to Juliet's. The starter kit sells for about 24.95. I dont know how much it costs individually. My sister was gonna send it over from Miami.
> 
> On curlmart the 16oz is sold for roughly £18.35, while the 6 oz is sold for roughly £9.17.


 
I normally go to Paks in Harlesden but I can hop on the tube and get to Finsbury Park. I want to go to the north London Paks because I've heard a lot about it.

Wow, the Wen in a bit too pricey. I love my hair but I like to keep things cheap and simple. Well Mimi, give us a review of the Wen and maybe I might change my mind. But because of the price, I doubt it (unless it comes with a lump of gold ).


----------



## Nameless (May 3, 2010)

Another question, who's tried Jane Carter's Nourish and Shine? If so, how was it and where did you get it from?


----------



## Mimi22 (May 3, 2010)

Gabrielle.A said:


> I normally go to Paks in Harlesden but I can hop on the tube and get to Finsbury Park. I want to go to the north London Paks because I've heard a lot about it.
> 
> Wow, the Wen in a bit too pricey. I love my hair but I like to keep things cheap and simple. Well Mimi, give us a review of the Wen and maybe I might change my mind. But because of the price, I doubt it (unless it comes with a lump of gold ).





Gabrielle.A said:


> Another question, who's tried Jane Carter's Nourish and Shine? If so, how was it and where did you get it from?



Well, next time I'm in London, I'll head over to Paks and buy a bottle...thanks Gabrielle!

I've tried Nourish and Shine, its nice.  I got it while I was in Florida. It's a bit like shea butter with oils and stuff. I didnt feel oh so excited about it. I still have some here if you want a 
sample. 

Looks like it's now being sold in the UK: http://www.tresses2die4.co.uk/products/cat_218385-Nourish-Shine-4oz.html


----------



## Nameless (May 3, 2010)

I saw this Curlformer video and I fell in love.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYKnPmi-ZCU

I'd like to try it so.... where do you get Curlformers in the UK?


----------



## Sunrise (May 4, 2010)

I used Hair One for a year (bought from Pak in Dalston and, Jinny in Seven Sisters).

I liked how it felt on my hair but, not my scalp.  The build up caused my hair to shed more and felt itchy.

Now using Shampoo Bars which my hair and scalp love.

Don't let that deter you, it's just my experience.  Try a sample package to see if you like it like PR suggested before committing yourself


----------



## Nameless (May 4, 2010)

^^^^ Shampoo Bars? Enlighten me please?


----------



## Sunrise (May 5, 2010)

Gabrielle.A said:


> ^^^^ Shampoo Bars? Enlighten me please?




Shampoo Bars (I used several in rotation but, it should be singular - Bar) are solid shampoo soap that look like a bar of soap.  It contains no SLS and made out of more natural materials so, a lot more beneficial to the hair.

I found that since going natural, my hair doesn't like the staples I had for my relaxed hair hence me switch to products without mineral oil, SLS, etc.

I'm currently using SheaButterCottage's  Sapote Shampoo Bar which made my hair soft and, have soothed my  itchy scalp.  I recently bought a couple of Chagrin Valley's shampoo soap samples  which I am trying out now and, I've seen Anita  Grant's Peppermint Babassu Shampoo Bar in action (family member  bought and used it) and will be trying that out soon.

As well as Anita  Grant, SheaButterCottage  and Chagrin  Valley, Lush sells them, among others.


----------



## Mimi22 (May 5, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> I used Hair One for a year (bought from Pak in Dalston and, Jinny in Seven Sisters).
> 
> I liked how it felt on my hair but, not my scalp.  The build up caused my hair to shed more and felt itchy.
> 
> ...



 Oh no! Did you lose a lot of hair?

I love shampoo bars from Anita Grant - especially the sea kelp! U must try it! 

I'll look into the ones at sheabutter cottage, thanks missy 

I cant use shampoos with SLS - makes me soooooo itchy!  The best commercial shampoo I have at moment is Elasta Qp creme conditioning poo.


----------



## RUBY (May 5, 2010)

Jaffa said:


> Eco Styler Olive Oil Styling Gel - has anyone seen this gel over here yet? The reviews so far seem great but I've yet to find it......


 
My good deed for the day......I found this in a hair shop in Peckham-the big one opposite Argos. They just got them in and they are even displayed in the window. They cost £1.99.


----------



## LushLox (May 5, 2010)

Mimi22 said:


> Oh dear! Why!! Ask her!! I think I'll grab up the courage and get in for summer co-washing... I AM NOT A PJ




She said she used it once but she didn't like it.  I'll take it off her and use it for myself.


----------



## LushLox (May 5, 2010)

Gabrielle.A said:


> I saw this Curlformer video and I fell in love.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYKnPmi-ZCU
> 
> I'd like to try it so.... where do you get Curlformers in the UK?




You can get them from the main website, www.curlformers.com. I still haven't bought my kit yet, but I'll treat myself to that when I relax.


----------



## Jaffa (May 5, 2010)

RUBY said:


> My good deed for the day......I found this in a hair shop in Peckham-the big one opposite Argos. They just got them in and they are even displayed in the window. They cost £1.99.


 

Thanx Ruby!


----------



## miss_cheveious (May 5, 2010)

*Hey ladies*
I've just made my first ever thread 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=466818

Just gathering ideas on what makes the ladies' hair feel amazing
.


----------



## Sunrise (May 6, 2010)

Mimi22 said:


> Oh no! Did you lose a lot of hair?
> 
> I love shampoo bars from Anita Grant - especially the sea kelp! U must try it!
> 
> ...



It did (the shedding mainly came from front left of my head) but as soon as I stopped, it slowed down a lot.  It has filled in nicely.  Not as thick as it was but, it's a start.

Thank, will put AG's Sea Kelp on my wish list.  I wanna try her CCL Mini Twist as well.

And, you are welcome.


----------



## Bublin (May 6, 2010)

Wow - i've been away from the board for a while......glad i came back and found this thread.

Hey ladies.


----------



## LushLox (May 6, 2010)

^^^Welcome to the thread! 

O/T Did you guys get to vote today? Did mine bright and early at 7:30am

Just seen Nick Griffin at Barking, guess he'll clean up there.


----------



## Bublin (May 7, 2010)

^^^Hey, thanks

Yep i voted.  

HUNG PARLIAMENT.


----------



## Sapphire_chic (May 7, 2010)

I voted too, i cant staaand david cameron


----------



## LushLox (May 7, 2010)

I could just about put up with Cameron, it's Osborne that I can't stand. He's so smug and he has no reason to be - he seems to know fcuk all and he's as thick as two short planks.


----------



## Vintageglam (May 9, 2010)

UK ladies just thought i'd share this link - it looks very much like mine.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Salon-Equipme...y_Hair_Care_Hair_Dryer_PP&hash=item255a762709


----------



## Bublin (May 9, 2010)

RUBY said:


> My good deed for the day......I found this in a hair shop in Peckham-the big one opposite Argos. They just got them in and they are even displayed in the window. They cost £1.99.


 

I went to this exact shop today and bought the Olive Oil EcoSyler gel.  

(I rehabilitated myself 2 years ago but it looks like i'm back to being a product junkie - i bought 2 new gels just 3 days previously and i've not yet used one of them because my hair is in individual plaits (no extensions) 

EDT:  There were no jars displayed in the window - i think all the South london LHCF girls raided the shop!!!!


----------



## Nameless (May 10, 2010)

So since both the Silk Elements and Pantene R&N DCs have been discontinued, does anyone know a good alternative to the 2?


----------



## msbettyboop (May 10, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> believe it or not a petrol station on city road.



Of course, duh!!!!!!!!!! You can get distilled water at a petrol station. I have been racking my head for months thinking of where to get it and the petrol station never occurred to me


----------



## Nameless (May 10, 2010)

Where can I find Neutrogena Triple Moisture Silk Touch Leave In in the UK?


----------



## Bublin (May 10, 2010)

lafani said:


> Of course, duh!!!!!!!!!! You can get distilled water at a petrol station. I have been racking my head for months thinking of where to get it and the petrol station never occurred to me


 
The Indian run black hair shops sell very large bottles of deionised water for about £2.99.  Sometimes you have ask for it as they keep them out back.  Much cheaper than the petrol station.


----------



## Mimi22 (May 11, 2010)

Gabrielle.A said:


> Where can I find Neutrogena Triple Moisture Silk Touch Leave In in the UK?



I don't think u can. I ordered mine from eBay and it took about 5 days or so.


----------



## RUBY (May 11, 2010)

Bublin said:


> I went to this exact shop today and bought the Olive Oil EcoSyler gel.
> 
> (I rehabilitated myself 2 years ago but it looks like i'm back to being a product junkie - i bought 2 new gels just 3 days previously and i've not yet used one of them because my hair is in individual plaits (no extensions)
> 
> *EDT: There were no jars displayed in the window - i think all the South london LHCF girls raided the shop!!!!*




Wow that was quick , they were displayed in the small right hand window next to the door, not the main window display.


----------



## temfash (May 11, 2010)

Bublin said:


> The Indian run black hair shops sell very large bottles of deionised water for about £2.99.  Sometimes you have ask for it as they keep them out back.  Much cheaper than the petrol station.



The 99p stores also have the 5litre deionised water for 99p, the only problem is they only stock them perodically whenever they have them i stock up.


----------



## Bublin (May 11, 2010)

^^^ wow 99p must keep a look out.


----------



## Vintageglam (May 11, 2010)

^^^Ladies I am not sure if this has been mentioned but distilled and Deionized water are not the same thing so if you are using a steamer you will need distilled water to avoid damage to your machine.

HTH's


----------



## Nameless (May 11, 2010)

Mimi22 said:


> I don't think u can. I ordered mine from eBay and it took about 5 days or so.


 
I looked on eBay and it's quite expensive. Over a tenner


----------



## msbettyboop (May 12, 2010)

Bublin said:


> The Indian run black hair shops sell very large bottles of deionised water for about £2.99.  Sometimes you have ask for it as they keep them out back.  Much cheaper than the petrol station.



I live in UAE so no black hair shops anywhere at all and definitely no shops for natural hair  so petrol stations will have to do...although someone really sweet on here has offered to help me get some things I need and send it to me .


----------



## Nameless (May 18, 2010)

I got my seamless comb today and it's made a difference. Not as much hair is lost in my comb


----------



## Fab79 (May 24, 2010)

^ did you get it in a shop or online - what make

tia


----------



## sithembile (May 24, 2010)

Bump - I'd like to know about the seamless comb too!


----------



## Bublin (May 24, 2010)

Oooh, me too.  Can't seem to find a seamless comb in the UK...surely there must be one sold somewhere.

Oh - i ordered a Ouidad Double Detangler comb last week.  I hope it lives up to the hype at the shipping cost just as much as the comb itself.


----------



## Vintageglam (May 24, 2010)

this is the vendor I used via a friend for my seamless combs :

http://shop.ebay.com/hairsense/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340


----------



## Ese88 (May 24, 2010)

i ordered my seamless combs from hotcombs


----------



## Nameless (May 26, 2010)

Fabu-lass said:


> ^ did you get it in a shop or online - what make
> 
> tia


 
It was from eBay. But it looks smaller in real life but I'm cool with it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Prof-Detangler-...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aa18c8433



PositivelyRadiant said:


> this is the vendor I used via a friend for my seamless combs :
> 
> http://shop.ebay.com/hairsense/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340


 
Yep, that's the vendor. Delivery was extremely quick considering it's from America and the whole ash thing. I got it 5 days after I ordered it.

Where do you get the Ouidad detangling comb from?


----------



## Rose1 (May 27, 2010)

The Looks Fantasic hair sale continues. I received an email offering an extra £1 off. Valid Until 3pm Today. The discount code is: MAYSALE1

http://www.lookfantastic.com/hair-sale/big-hair-sale?cid=enews_MAY10-8_BigHairSaleEnd1OFF

I want to try the Moroccanoil Oil Treatment has anyone used this before?  If so, what results did you have?

http://www.lookfantastic.com/hair-s...ccanoil-treatment-100ml.html?saleref=SALE-3-3


----------



## kaykaybobay (Jun 6, 2010)

Just wondering any ladies here in Hamburg - looks like I could be living there come this August/Septemer.  I want to start scoping out resources


----------



## Nameless (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey, there's an American website that sells magnetic ceramic rollers. These rollers are said to reduce drying time by half. The company delivers to the UK and I'm going to order some. If you would like to order some and split the delivery costs, PM me and let me know.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jun 16, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> B*A is another one I need to stay away from.
> 
> I went through her list and WOW!  There's a good 10 fragrances I need!
> 
> Does it come in a spray or, roll on?



no, you don't need to stay away from me 
my fragrances are £15 for 50 ml's you cant beat that,all natural and very kind to the skin 
we do roll on's for £5, the 25ml/50ml sprays are £10 and £15


----------



## Rose1 (Jun 28, 2010)

Bumping


----------



## Bublin (Jun 28, 2010)

Gabrielle.A said:


> Where do you get the Ouidad detangling comb from?


 
www.ouidad.com

I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jun 28, 2010)

Ladies - just to let you know that i have almost a gallon size of Giovanni smooth as silk conditioner.  I am having a clear out and am giving away 100 -200 ml to anyone who wants to PM me.  You just need to cover the cost of the bottle and postage (about 2.50 for 100ml).


----------



## Rose1 (Aug 7, 2010)

Bumping so that us EU ladies don't get lost on these boards.


----------



## Nameless (Aug 19, 2010)

Has anyone tried the new Keracare Humecto? How is it?


----------



## LyCall (Aug 19, 2010)

Gabrielle.A said:


> Have anyone tried the new Keracare Humecto? How is it?


 
Meeeee!!!  Love it! Its thick creamy, and way more moisturising than the old formula!
Hope that helps


----------



## Nameless (Aug 19, 2010)

LyCall said:


> Meeeee!!!  Love it! Its thick creamy, and way more moisturising than the old formula!
> Hope that helps



Thanks for that.
Have you tried Silk Elements Moisturizing Treatment in the past? If so, which one is better: Keracare or Silk Elements?


----------



## LyCall (Aug 19, 2010)

Gabrielle.A said:


> Thanks for that.
> Have you tried Silk Elements Moisturizing Treatment in the past? If so, which one is better: Keracare or Silk Elements?


 
No I havent Im afraid Gabrielle.A.
Hopefully someone else can chime in to let you know.


----------



## Nameless (Aug 19, 2010)

LyCall said:


> No I havent Im afraid Gabrielle.A.
> Hopefully someone else can chime in to let you know.



And one more question. Are you relaxed?


----------



## LyCall (Aug 19, 2010)

Gabrielle.A said:


> And one more question. Are you relaxed?


 
Yes ma'am I am relaxed!


----------



## grow (Aug 23, 2010)

hi ladies!

does anybody know where we can find maka and hibiscus petal powder over here?
(besides the indaianfoodstore, and maybe not even a hesh brand)
more like an online european organic indian supplies store?


----------



## Rose1 (Sep 25, 2010)

I never knew that there was a Paks Cosmetics in Walthamstow Market.  I only noticed it today, but then again I don't usually walk that far down the market.


----------



## Nameless (Sep 29, 2010)

Where on earth do you get Neutragena Triple Moisture Leave in? I bought one from the American eBay for £10.50 but that's too much


----------



## Ese88 (Sep 29, 2010)

Gabrielle.A said:


> Thanks for that.
> Have you tried Silk Elements Moisturizing Treatment in the past? If so, which one is better: Keracare or Silk Elements?


 
ive tried both and i prefer the humecto (new version)


----------



## LushLox (Sep 29, 2010)

Gabrielle.A said:


> Where on earth do you get Neutragena Triple Moisture Leave in? I bought one from the American eBay for £10.50 but that's too much



You can't buy it here - I feel like I've searched the whole internet looking for that! I like NTM it's a good moisturiser but I like Darcy Botanicals Peach Kernel creme which is just as good (better imo) and is completely natural. It's the same £10 though.


----------



## Melissa Daniel (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh shoot now! Ok well I am a soldier in Germany, well I am in Iraq now but my init is out of Germany, and I am dying to try the Silk Elements Relaxer!!! They will not shio it to me and the african BSS here dont have it!!! Should I just try something else or do you all know an international BSS that carries this one? TIA!


----------



## Aina1000 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey Guys,

I came back from Nigeria and brought back A LOT of unrefined shea butter.... 100% pure shea butter unlike most of the stuff out there. Inbox me if you're interested in purchasing some?


----------



## RUBY (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm looking to but a hood dryer. 
The makes I've seen are Aphrodite, Crewe, REM and Elan. 

Does anyone have one of theses hooded dryers? Any reviews and good reliable vendor?


----------



## Ese88 (Dec 3, 2010)

RUBY said:


> I'm looking to but a hood dryer.
> The makes I've seen are Aphrodite, Crewe, REM and Elan.
> 
> Does anyone have one of theses hooded dryers? Any reviews and good reliable vendor?


i have the aphrodite. it's very good and ive had it for like 6/7 years. it's still like new, ive never had any problems with it


----------



## Ese88 (Dec 18, 2010)

anyone know of any good hair braiders that can deal with natural  hair in london?


----------



## SequinsAndAbsinthe (Jan 9, 2011)

grow said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> does anybody know where we can find maka and hibiscus petal powder over here?
> (besides the indaianfoodstore, and maybe not even a hesh brand)
> more like an online european organic indian supplies store?



Re: the hibiscus petal powder

Try Anita Grant or Neal's Yard in Covent Garden under the dried herbal remedies section, thats where i get mine from. I live up north so have em delivered, but you have the luxury of buying in person *JEALOUS* 

Anita's website is: https://anitagrant.com/index.php?page=shop.browse&category_id=5&option=com_phpshop&Itemid=41


----------



## LyCall (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi Ladies,
Anyone know where I can find Kenra MC in the UK?
TIA


----------



## Rose1 (Feb 23, 2011)

Bumping again!


----------



## Sunrise (Feb 23, 2011)

I recently purchased from http://shesells.eu/E_home.html. Customer service was pretty good as the delivery took a week. I ordered MyHoneyChild HoneyBee Sweet Scalp Exfoliator (lawd, my scalp needed it) for £12 ish and the delivery was roughly £7.50.  I enquired about purchasing from MyHoneyChild directly and the price was similar.  

British Curlies really need to stock the WHOLE range instead of a few chosen items.


----------



## carnivalapple (Feb 23, 2011)

Melissa Daniel said:


> Oh shoot now! Ok well I am a soldier in Germany, well I am in Iraq now but my init is out of Germany, and I am dying to try the Silk Elements Relaxer!!! They will not shio it to me and the african BSS here dont have it!!! Should I just try something else or do you all know an international BSS that carries this one? TIA!



I don't know if you found the answer yet, but where I live in Germany they have TONS of relaxers at the PX...and our PX is tiny.  I just ordered some Silk Elements Moisturizer from SallyBeauty.com, have you tried there?


----------



## libertysince05 (Feb 23, 2011)

LyCall said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Anyone know where I can find Kenra MC in the UK?
> TIA


amazon has it.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kenra-Moist...sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=beauty&qid=1298478151&sr=8-1


----------



## Bublin (Feb 23, 2011)

Has Sallys stops stocking Silk Elements deep conditioner?  I loved that stuff but now can't find it anywhere.


----------



## LyCall (Feb 26, 2011)

libertysince05 said:


> amazon has it.
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kenra-Moist...sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=beauty&qid=1298478151&sr=8-1



Thanx! Would really like to try this, heard good things


----------



## SequinsAndAbsinthe (Mar 5, 2011)

Bublin said:


> Has Sallys stops stocking Silk Elements deep conditioner?  I loved that stuff but now can't find it anywhere.



Yep it has unfortunately - at least online and be telesales


----------



## Nameless (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey ladies, just wanted to let you know that there's a seller on Ebay called "thesalonthing" (I think) and he sells cheap steamers. I bought one for £140 and it's really good. He does next day delivery. The couriers damaged the hood of my steamer and he sent me a new replacement hood quickly (obviously, I had to show him the proof) and he kept me constantly informed about what was going on with my package.


----------



## Melissa Daniel (Mar 11, 2011)

carnivalapple said:


> I don't know if you found the answer yet, but where I live in Germany they have TONS of relaxers at the PX...and our PX is tiny.  I just ordered some Silk Elements Moisturizer from SallyBeauty.com, have you tried there?



Hey! They won't ship relaxers to apo. But I had some one buy it and send it to me. Thanks anyway. I use photo now. Oh where r u in Germany? I am back now in Wiesbaden. Also does anyone know where I can buy a hooded dryer in Germany?


----------



## Embyra (Mar 11, 2011)

i went to boots and bought the naked rescue shampoo and conditioner its EXCELLENT as it says on the bottle you will get a better lather second time round
my curls were popping and stayed that way even dry normally my curls only appear when wet then when dry im left with pure frizz

i think they do travel sizes its worth trying this stuff out IMO


----------



## Curlykale (Mar 11, 2011)

coconut said:


> i went to boots and bought the naked rescue shampoo and conditioner its EXCELLENT as it says on the bottle you will get a better lather second time round
> my curls were popping and stayed that way even dry normally my curls only appear when wet then when dry im left with pure frizz
> 
> i think they do travel sizes its worth trying this stuff out IMO



The sensitive shampoo has very mild and all natural ingredients, very curious about that... I like that you can see all the ingredients in their website...


----------



## Embyra (Mar 11, 2011)

ciccina said:


> The sensitive shampoo has very mild and all natural ingredients, very curious about that... I like that you can see all the ingredients in their website...




right i was on the website reading it for hours checking the ingredients its def going to be a staple i have no time to be shipping products from around the freaking globe and then paying tax on top 

superdrug do a coconut/sweetalmond conditoner thats curly girl friendly and CHEAP.....thats how i like my products cheap accessible and effective


----------



## Nameless (Jun 21, 2011)

Bump.
Does anyone know where I can get Caruso steam rollers in the UK?


----------



## mikimix (Jun 22, 2011)

I've never had a problem buying products in the UK. I can go to Sallys or Paks and they have everything I need.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jun 22, 2011)

Gabrielle.A said:


> Bump.
> Does anyone know where I can get Caruso steam rollers in the UK?



The Vidal sassoon and the remington ones are the exact same things. Do not get caught up on the brand name.


----------



## g.lo (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey ladies,

Bear fruit hair is now availqable in Uk and Europe.
www.nappturelle.com, enter code "launch" to get 15% discount.


gaby


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jun 27, 2011)

I have friends and relatives in the U.S who purchase and send it to me so I'm good for now. Would like it to be right here though in stores.


----------



## IsabisBeauty (Feb 27, 2012)

*Celebrity Hair Stylist Shares Haircare Knowledge in Europe/UK* March 31, April 1, April 5.

Ladies! Are you having issues with your haircare regimen?  Do you ask yourself these haircare questions:

•	Help! My hair is either one thing or another.
•	My products are either too light or too heavy; or too greasy or too drying. What should I do?
•	Are you a parent with a child of mixed race and are struggling to find a regime or products that work?
•	My curl pattern is so varied, I donʼt know where to start. How do I deal with this?
Well ladies..lock in March 31st, April 1st or April 5th into your iCalendar, Blackberry, iPhone and Androids!

*Hair expert Felicia Leatherwood*( r*esponsible for your favorite hair styles on Jill Scott,Anthony Anderson, and Will Smith to name a few) is stopping by London*, Paris, and Amsterdam to spread her love and knowledge of haircare for women with multi-textured hair.  This will be a workshop to remember! Be prepared to learn a lot..not to mention you'll go home with lots of goodies from Shea Moisture and Jane Carter Solution.Isabis Beauty will also be in London so you don't want to miss fabulous our gift bags and new products to to try. 

Here a few highlights for what's to come:
- Hair care maintenance the natural way
- Demos of various natural hair styles and updo’s
- Easy style Demonstrations
- Learn how to love your hair and not curse it!
- We are what we eat and that includes our hair…
- Understanding of what type of hair you are working with “What’s on your Head?”
- Q&A: What Should I Do With This Hair?
- The importance of nurturing mind, body (including your hair!) and spirit.
- Learn how to take good care of mixed textured  hair & what products work best for it.
- How should you care for your little one's hair?
- Fabulous Swag Bag Giveaways & so much more!

Felicia Leatherwood Doing What She Does Best!
Check out her talented work here:http://www.lovingyourhairworkshop.com/gallery/

Grab your tickets before they sell out!
London- www.londonnaturalhair.eventbrite.com
Paris - www.parisnaturalhairacademy.eventbrite.com
Amsterdam - www.amsterdamnaturals.eventbrite.com

We have our ticket..clear your calendar and get yours too!
See you there.


----------



## grownupnai (Apr 11, 2012)

You ladies in the UK are so lucky. But for any of the German afro haired sisters out there in Berlin I just want to say that I found a wig/weave store in Shöneberg, 5 minute walk from my work, that packs an impressive amount of supplies that the women on this forum talk about. Not the natural stuff, but the other things that have helped others like Aphogee etc... The guys that own the shop look east African. They're really friendly  Much cheaper  thank amazon uk or shipping from the us. I love Aphogee 2 minute, and I spent nearly double on it from amazon uk.


----------



## SkySurfer (Apr 13, 2012)

Bumping !!!


----------



## Sunrise (Oct 5, 2012)

I decided to take my bum into Pak yesterday.  Last time I went in there would be a year ago.  Thought I'll share a few things to help someone along the way.

I was surprised they sell Tropical Isle Living Hair's  Jamaican Black Castor Oil products!  When did that happen?  The prices are roughly the same as online stores.

Oh, and I picked up a couple of NunAAT's cream conditioners - Keratin and Brazil Nut.  I wanted the silicon mix version conditioner but they didn't have it.  I bought the litre size for £6.99 each.  Will be washing my hair over the weekend so I'll give my verdict.


----------



## Austro-Afrikana (Oct 5, 2012)

Sunrise I was in PAKs yesterday too. I saw the Nunaat conditioners but decided to pass on them as they had mineral oil in them. I need to go back and get some keracare natural textures twist cream to try. I like walking around that shop and just looking at the ingredients of everything lol.


----------



## Leona28 (Oct 11, 2012)

Feelunique.com is pretty useful.
I have a tendency to buy the majority of goods and even clothes and shoes from the US. I get them shipped over using MYUS.COM. It's not expensive and worth it everytime! You get your products within 3-4 days!


----------



## Jaffa (Oct 11, 2012)

Leona28

Thanks for the heads up on this site. I'd never heard of it and it looks like a really good idea.  
Do you ever have any issues with customs charges?


----------



## Leona28 (Oct 11, 2012)

Jaffa - hey!

Well, I'm based in Ireland. So, custom charges have varied E11 for a large jar of raw honey, maple syrup, 1-2liters of coconut oil and 18 pack of Zevia soda drinks (in one box) to E214 for products involving a large electronic item (to make ice cream) and about 28lb of food goods. On average for hair products it's about E50 or less for customs so not quite a big deal. (I recall buying about 4 different large hair shampoo bottles with hair creams,etc)
With myus.com, it works like this- 
1.you pay for the optional service you require ( I pay $60 per year)
2. You get an address which is where you will receive all your items
3. Once the item(s) are received, they send you an email for each one to notify you of their arrival.
4. Once you're ready to ship, you have 3 options FEDEX, DHL and between FEDEX or DHL depending on which is cheapest.
5. At the bottom of your list of items (you will log into your account) will be the total estimated cost of your goods and the weight.
6. Once you select your shipping choice, you pay for the shipping costs with all of your items INSTEAD of paying one item of $50 and another of $30. Currently, I have 50.6lb of goods waiting to be shipped and it's estimated at $200 - which is pretty good considering the value of the goods. Some are pretty heavy!
7. Once you confirm that you want the order to be shipped, you will receive an email detailing this request.
8. You can track your items and usually customs will have reviewed your items within the same day of arrival to your home destination. You can either pay for it Urgently (as in prior to its arrival, you pay the estimated customs charge -sometimes they refund you too!) or wait until the delivery man asks you for the payment/you pay over the phone.
This usually happens within a week from the time you confirmed your shipping request. So quicker than normal.

Lately, I've been getting clothes and shoes mailed to US friends as customs don't interfere.  Hope this helps!


----------



## lalla (Feb 1, 2013)

A few shops in France: 

For natural hair care products: 
- Les secrets de Loly 
- Denovo Beauté 

For cosmetic ingredients and supplements (chlorella, spirulina etc...)
Aroma-zone


----------



## Leona28 (Feb 2, 2013)

The international site for Huetiful is in business. I paid no customs charges -only E30 for the shipping.


----------



## Leona28 (Mar 16, 2014)

You may find myus.com very helpful for reduced shipping costs...


----------



## Leona28 (Mar 16, 2014)

Weaves from aliexpress.com are generally shipped for free across the globe.


----------



## Soratachi (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi Leona28 I'm based in Dublin. 

But the only thing I bought from the US is from ebay no customs . 

For hair product I find equivalent, I found a store that sells Braggs ACV  too and Giovanni is sold in plenty of Health food store here. But Boots and Penneys take care of me quite well I most say.


----------



## Leona28 (Mar 26, 2014)

Soratachi said:


> Hi Leona28 I'm based in Dublin.
> 
> But the only thing I bought from the US is from ebay no customs .
> 
> For hair product I find equivalent, I found a store that sells Braggs ACV  too and Giovanni is sold in plenty of Health food store here. But Boots and Penneys take care of me quite well I most say.



Hi Soratachi

I actually did fing Bragg's in Down to Earth and Giovanni from Here's Health. I have bought from ebay but to mail individual items comes out more expensive imho.  Ebay items can also be charged by customs in my experience. This is for US items which are bulky and large- saves a fortune!
One fab site in the uk is british curlies. I've been using more (uk) sites recently bc I get them mailed to a company called Parcemotel (PM). U can buy loads and only pay €3.50 to receive. No other charges or small print. 
Have a good week


----------



## lalla (Mar 26, 2014)

Iherb is good for giovanni, supplements etc.


----------



## Amarilles (Mar 26, 2014)

lalla Do you have a good stylist that you trust with heat?


----------



## lalla (Mar 26, 2014)

Amarilles 
I don't think I've ever been to a stylist here to be honest. I don't do much with my hair.


----------



## Amarilles (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks lalla, guess I'm still on the hunt! I'm getting married soon and have yet to find a stylist. Pfft.

I'll add Bellebene to the list. They're in Paris (42 rue des Orteaux, 75020 Paris) but ship to pretty much everywhere, and do free shipping in Europe on orders over 99€.


----------



## lalla (Mar 27, 2014)

Amarilles said:


> Thanks lalla, guess I'm still on the hunt! I'm getting married soon and have yet to find a stylist. Pfft.
> 
> I'll add Bellebene to the list. They're in Paris (42 rue des Orteaux, 75020 Paris) but ship to pretty much everywhere, and do free shipping in Europe on orders over 99€.



Quite a few people like Maria Dolores. 167 rue saint Martin. She's Dominican and not exactly cheap but not super expensive either. Congrats on your wedding! Where are you getting married ?


----------



## Amarilles (Mar 27, 2014)

lalla said:


> Quite a few people like Maria Dolores. 167 rue saint Martin. She's Dominican and not exactly cheap but not super expensive either. Congrats on your wedding! Where are you getting married ?


Oh snaps. I'm Dominican! Although I swore off Dominican stylists when I went natural but I will call this one up...I would just love to find someone that I can speak to in either English or Spanish. The thought of explaining my picky needs in French makes me wanna stab something. 

I'm getting married at the mairie in my fiance's hometown (outskirts of Paris) and then dining at La Belle Epoque, this quaint little restaurant in Châteaufort. It'll be a very small thing, the real party is happening in my hometown in the states.

Thanks lalla!


----------

